# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009



## Acardoso (7 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

Será que alguém me pode indicar uns sait´s com modelos porreiros sobre a temperatura e pressão?
Penso que estou no tópico correcto, caso não esteja peço desculpa e reencaminhem para o correcto.


----------



## irpsit (30 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

Pessoal,

Já há previsão duma nova vaga de frio brutal para a Europa e provavelmente Portugal incluído (AA na Escandinávia) para daqui a 2-3 semanas, isto é meados do mês.
Vejam!
Cá para mim vai repetir os recordes de frio e neve de 9-10 Janeiro!

http://www.accuweather.com/world-bastardi-europe-blog.asp?partner=accuweather




> *ANOTHER HARSH BLOW FROM WINTER COLD COMING TO EUROPE!*
> 
> The major blocking developing over the Northern Hemisphere means another round of severe cold is going to engulf Europe. The current pattern of storms, and milder weather, will break to a much colder pattern as the block backs west and arctic air comes south into Scandinavia and then spreads out. This will make this the coldest winter for Europe as a whole in years.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Nashville (30 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009*



irpsit disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Já há previsão duma nova vaga de frio brutal para a Europa e provavelmente Portugal incluído (AA na Escandinávia) para daqui a 2-3 semanas, isto é meados do mês.
> Vejam!
> ...




venha ele...

nós estamos aqui para recebe-lo de peito aberto 


cumprimentos
Nashville


----------



## iceworld (30 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

irpsit disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Já há previsão duma nova vaga de frio brutal para a Europa e provavelmente Portugal incluído (AA na Escandinávia) para daqui a 2-3 semanas, isto é meados do mês.
> Vejam!
> ...



Coloca a noticia no seguimento dos media.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/5/
Colocar 1 vez é suficiente, não é necessário pôr em todos os tópicos.


----------



## pedromachado (30 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Depressão «Dina» e «Érica» 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009*



irpsit disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Já há previsão duma nova vaga de frio brutal para a Europa e provavelmente Portugal incluído (AA na Escandinávia) para daqui a 2-3 semanas, isto é meados do mês.
> Vejam!
> ...



Realmente... Isto por aqui só chuvia com vento de sul e normalmente quando chovia a temperatura subia, quando fazia frio era o adeus à chuva. Pelo menos assim era quando era puto. Agora com estas constantes massas de ar frio a vir por aí abaixo acompanhados de chuva/neve, espero que signifiquem ainda este ano a possibilidade de ver cair um nevão a sério na minha zona. O 29 de Janeiro foi muito bom... mas adorava um nevão daqueles com muita cumulação.
Eu como curioso dos fenómenos meteorológicos, gostava de saber se há realmente possibilidades de isto acontecer ainda este ano!
abraços.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Jan 2009 às 23:11)

Situação interessante a acompanhar


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Jan 2009 às 08:38)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Eu tenho esta mania de espreitar sempre lá mais para a frente e até hoje, a umas poucas horas de a Érica mostrar a sua pujança,não posso deixar aqui de fazer referência ao que os modelos apontam  para apenas 92 horas (à entrada de quarta-feira, 4)







[/URL] 

[/IMG]






[/URL] 

[/IMG]






[/URL] 

[/IMG]


Se um diz mata, o outro esfola  e  até o GEM modelo muito pouco referido nestas páginas mas ultimamente com provas dadas, aponta para mais do mesmo.
E à entrada do dia 4 " The show must go on":
-mais chuvas e ventos fortes, mais do mesmo que tem sido,
mais Inverno que, meus senhores, há muito como este não era ocorrido.
Quando é que isto pára?
Não valerá a pena dizer-vos que, por mim, está muito bem assim...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (31 Jan 2009 às 08:46)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Na sequência do que diz o nimboestrato vejam aqui as previsões para esta semana feitas pelo aemet espanhol:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=32050&p=32
neve e chuva para a semana toda a cotas baixas ..

aguardemos


----------



## Fantkboy (31 Jan 2009 às 10:44)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*



nimboestrato disse:


> Eu tenho esta mania de espreitar sempre lá mais para a frente e até hoje, a umas poucas horas de a Érica mostrar a sua pujança,não posso deixar aqui de fazer referência ao que os modelos apontam  para apenas 92 horas (à entrada de quarta-feira, 4)
> 
> Se um diz mata, o outro esfola  e  até o GEM modelo muito pouco referido nestas páginas mas ultimamente com provas dadas,aponta para mais do mesmo.
> E à entrada do dia 4 " The show must go on":
> ...



O pior (melhor para as nossas barragens) é a persistência em termos de precipitação! Vão ser (ou não) largos dias debaixo de água!  Olho para os modelos e não vejo bonança à vista!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Jan 2009 às 10:56)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Na sequência do que diz o nimboestrato vejam aqui as previsões para esta semana feitas pelo aemet espanhol:
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=32050&p=32
> neve e chuva para a semana toda a cotas baixas ..
> 
> aguardemos



As previsões para o final da próxima semana também são animadoras para a metade norte da Beira Interior. Ver previsão do AEMet para Fuentes de Oñoro:http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=37254

Claro que, a esta distância temporal, tudo isto é muito incerto. Ainda há dois dias o AEMet previa cotas de 500 m, para Fuentes de Oñoro, para terça e quarta-feira (e hoje avança com previsões para os 800/900 m).

Mas, neste momento, haverá coincidência, dos vários modelos, para este (possível) cenário de neve a cotas médias, no final da próxima semana?


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

Já agora e visto que infelizmente não temos um IM credível, cá vai a 30Km de Bragança:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49606&p=49


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (31 Jan 2009 às 20:20)

Bem, um Fevereiro tão animado como um Janeiro


----------



## godzila (31 Jan 2009 às 20:26)

isto sim é que era uma boa sexta-feira


----------



## psm (31 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

godzila disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9AyG-INBos&feature=channel_page
> isto sim é que era uma boa sexta-feira





Não é por nada mas pôr o freemeteo para sexta feira, é a mesma coisa que tentar acertar no euromilhões, a tendência para neve já variou tanto que...


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 20:51)

psm disse:


> Não é por nada mas pôr o freemeteo para sexta feira, é a mesma coisa que tentar acertar no euromilhões, a tendencia para neve já variou  tanto que...



Os membros que fizeram referência ao Freemeteo, só mostraram desejar esse cenário por ele prometido. Mostram apenas uma tendência (que todos já assumem como pouco credível, a tanta distância, pelo Freemeteo).

Não descredibilizes sempre o que os outros afirmam, muito menos com ironia.

(P.S. Quase todas as semanas há gente que acerta no euromilhões).


----------



## psm (31 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

Bgc disse:


> Os membros que fizeram referência ao Freemeteo, só mostraram desejar esse cenário por ele prometido. Mostram apenas uma tendência (que todos já assumem como pouco credível, a tanta distância, pelo Freemeteo).
> 
> Não descredibilizes sempre o que os outros afirmam, muito menos com ironia.
> 
> (P.S. Quase todas as semanas há gente que acerta no euromilhões).






Sim mas ponham com mais rigor (pois já havia para esta terça feira e agora já é sexta-feira), mas as várias vezes que se anuncia que vem neve, e ao pôr um modelo que não é nada credível não ajuda muito!!  É melhor usar ironia do que usar outro tipo de expressões muito mais racionais e frias.


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

Bgc disse:


> Os membros que fizeram referência ao Freemeteo, só mostraram desejar esse cenário por ele prometido. Mostram apenas uma tendência (que todos já assumem como pouco credível, a tanta distância, pelo Freemeteo).
> 
> Não descredibilizes sempre o que os outros afirmam, muito menos com ironia.
> 
> (P.S. Quase todas as semanas há gente que acerta no euromilhões).



Aínda esta semana acertou mais um!


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

psm disse:


> Sim mas ponham com mais rigor(pois já havia para esta terça feira e agora já é sexta feira), mas as várias vezes que se anuncia que vem neve, e ao pôr um modelo que não é nada credivel não ajuda muito!!  É melhor usar ironia do que usar outro tipo de expressões muito mais racionais e frias.



O modelo que serve de base ao freemeteo não é nada credível? 

"A ironia é um instrumento de literatura ou de retórica que consiste em dizer o contrário daquilo que se pensa, deixando entender uma distância intencional entre aquilo que dizemos e aquilo que realmente pensamos. Na Literatura, a ironia é a arte de gozar com alguém ou de alguma coisa, com vista a obter uma reacção do leitor, ouvinte ou interlocutor." by Wikipédia

Isto é melhor que alguma outra coisa?


----------



## psm (31 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

Bgc disse:


> O modelo que serve de base ao freemeteo não é nada credível?
> 
> "A ironia é um instrumento de literatura ou de retórica que consiste em dizer o contrário daquilo que se pensa, deixando entender uma distância intencional entre aquilo que dizemos e aquilo que realmente pensamos. Na Literatura, a ironia é a arte de gozar com alguém ou de alguma coisa, com vista a obter uma reacção do leitor, ouvinte ou interlocutor." by Wikipédia
> 
> Isto é melhor que alguma outra coisa?





Pergunta : Será que o freemeteo é credivel?
  O tema da conversa era com outra pessoa.
 Se entende que o que pôs do wikipédia é, assim o seja.


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

psm disse:


> Pergunta : Será que o freemeteo é credivel?
> O tema da conversa era com outra pessoa.
> Se entende que o que pôs do wikipédia é, assim o seja.



Tenta não ficar nervoso enquanto escreves, talvez se entenda melhor o que queres dizer.

Puseste em causa a credibilidade do modelo em que se baseia o freemeteo, agora já falas do site em si.

Se o tema era só com uma terceira pessoa, talvez seja melhor mandares private message, sob pena de estar sempre sujeito que alguém intervenha na tua conversa particular.


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

O modelo em que o freemeteo se baseia é apenas o GFS, logo não me parece que se possa pôr em causa a sua credibilidade. Obviamente que se formos a seguir cegamente o GFS a mais de 5 dias, como em qualquer modelo com previsões a médio prazo, os desvarios são bastantes naturais


----------



## psm (31 Jan 2009 às 23:06)

João Dias disse:


> O modelo em que o freemeteo se baseia é apenas o GFS, logo não me parece que se possa pôr em causa a sua credibilidade. Obviamente que se formos a seguir cegamente o GFS a mais de 5 dias, como em qualquer modelo com previsões a médio prazo, os desvarios são bastantes naturais





Pois, mas ponho em causa a médio prazo, e ainda para mais que a previsão era a longo prazo, e como se sabe pôr gráficos a tão longa distancia não é muito compreensível. Já bastou as previsões terem mudado o que iria acontecer na terça feira quanto mais de 6 dias (sexta-feira), mas só mais uma coisa, em todos os modelos o melhor, e não tem tantos desvarios a médio prazo é o ECMWF, e geralmente é por ele que me rejo.
É ai a minha critica ao GFS a médio prazo onde não é nada credível, e é onde se baseia o freemeteo.


----------



## Bgc (31 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

psm disse:


> Sim mas ponham com mais rigor(pois já havia para esta terça feira e agora já é sexta feira), mas as várias vezes que se anuncia que vem neve, e ao pôr um modelo que não é nada credivel não ajuda muito!!  É melhor usar ironia do que usar outro tipo de expressões muito mais racionais e frias.



Foste peremptório em tecer a crítica ao modelo, sem especificar prazos ou o que quer que fosse. A crítica que fizeste foi absoluta, ainda que agora demonstres não o querer ter feito.

Mas fiquemos por aqui e sigamos este evento interessante.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Fev 2009 às 02:59)

Bom; mas o que todos os modelos apontam agora, os credíveis e os não credíveis,os que às vezes acertam e outros que nem por isso, os ditos de referência e os outros de pouca relevância, uns e outros, todos, apontam a continuação deste Inverno desmesurado que nos deixa aparvalhados com tanta fartura de eventos dos diversos meteoros.
E quando ainda a Érica vai no adro, já se perfila a 90  horas (é já daqui a nada; por isso estarão todos de acordo, creio eu) mais 985 hPa para o noroeste da Península Ibérica agora com trajecto (história) diferente desta Erica, mais fria, com menos travessia transatlântica.
É já para o final de terça e dia de quarta-feira.
Que dizer?
Nós, que em quase todos os Invernos nos queixamos da nossa localização geográfica demasiado a Oeste e a Sul no Continente Europeu, eternamente desfavorecidos com tal situação, ai e tal, quando é para beneficiar o sul vai tudo parar aos italianos, gregos ou turcos, para não falar dos espanhóis, neste Inverno, a história tem sido outra.
Parece que vem tudo parar por aqui perto ou em cima. Há Invernos assim. De quando em vez, mas já os houve. Já os vivi.

Para cenários mais distantes o ECMWF apresenta tréguas lá para sexta  e o GFS cantando e rindo, eterniza este Inverno memorável.


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Fev 2009 às 03:01)

Pelo menos de acordo com as últimas runs do GFS a tendência para esta semana é para boas acumulações de neve a cotas médias


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2009 às 03:47)

Virá alguma situaçao de neve a cotas baixas para o norte???


abc


----------



## psm (1 Fev 2009 às 09:28)

Stinger disse:


> Virá alguma situaçao de neve a cotas baixas para o norte???
> 
> 
> abc





Não,mesmo a cotas médias poderá ser complicado, mas a cotas médias altas ai sim poderá ocorrer, e especial na quinta feira e sexta, e de como serão postas as isóbaras aí é a duvida, enquanto no ECMWF poderá cair a cotas mais baixas, mas o problema é será que vai haver precipitação, pois o vento virá de norte, e toda a precipitação ficará retida em Espanha.


----------



## godzila (1 Fev 2009 às 09:39)

psm disse:


> Pois, mas ponho em causa a médio prazo, e ainda para mais que a previsão era a longo prazo, e como se sabe pôr graficos a tão longa distancia não é muito compreensivel. Já bastou as previsões terem mudado o q iria acontecer na terça feira quanto mais de 6 dias(sextafeira),  mas só mais uma coisa, em todos os modelos o melhor, e não tem tantos desvarios a médio prazo é o ECMWF, e geralmente é por ele que me rejo.
> É ai a minha critica ao GFS a médio prazo onde não é nada credivel, e é onde se baseia o freemeteo.




o que foi que eu fizpara ter provocado tanta critica.
 julguei que este tópico servia para colocar modelos


----------



## psm (1 Fev 2009 às 09:45)

godzila disse:


> o que foi que eu fizpara ter provocado tanta critica.
> julguei que este topico servia para colocar modelos



O freemeteo não é um modelo, mas sim um gráfico e tem razão é para colocar modelos, mas o colocar um gráfico a 6 dias é completamente irrisório, e ainda por cima de uma situação de neve.


----------



## godzila (1 Fev 2009 às 09:53)

Prontos amigo, agora que já desabafou com o "bronco" que colocou o gráfico do freemeteo que dava neve a 6 dias, já pode ficar sossegado e seguir o desenvolvimento desta depressão.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 16:06)

Bem, sem dúvida que a semana que vem promete...poderemos ter alguns episódios de neve em Bragança ao longo da semana, culminando com uma sexta-feira/sábado em que as cotas poderão descer um pouco mais, isto tudo segundo a Run do GFS (12h).


----------



## Aurélio (1 Fev 2009 às 16:50)

A noite de ontem foi apenas mais uma noite de chuva e apenas isso ... nada a ver com aquilo que mostravam os modelos nem lá perto chegou certamente !!

Quanto à próxima semana os chuviscos estão de volta, ou então a chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 16:56)

As previsões da meteorologia apontam para mau tempo nos próximos dez dias.

«A visão durante a semana é de Inverno, de chuva, aguaceiros, queda de neve, algumas trovoadas», explica à TSF José da Costa Teso.

Para o próximo sábado, há esperança de uma ligeira melhoria, mas o meteorologista avisa que não é nada de definitivo.

«Dia 7 que é sábado eventualmente o céu estará temporariamente com pouca nebulosidade», afiança.

Este domingo, o mau tempo vai continuar. Em alguns locais pode até cair granizo e mesmo neve na Serra da Estrela.

Como consequência do tempo invernoso, há problemas nas estradas um pouco por todo o lado. A unidade nacional de trânsito assinala duas dezenas interrompidas, sobretudo no centro do país.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 19:44)

http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/138h.php

Eu gostava...!


----------



## redragon (1 Fev 2009 às 19:45)

bem por aqui dia muito difícil para algumas pessoas. a chuva só deu tréguas à cerca de 2 horas! choveu bastante como não via à algum tempo...em Elvas fui testemunha de 2 inundações que danificaram bastantes bens às pessoas envolvidas...como são vizinhos tive a tarde toda a ajudar os mesmos. mas sei que pela cidade ouve outras situações onde a protecção civil foi chamada a intervir


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

Vocês já viram esta Run das 18 do GFS...é chuva, frio, neve até perder de vista...Sem dúvida um Inverno que espero que se repita muitos anos!


----------



## Bgc (1 Fev 2009 às 22:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> Voçês já viram esta Run das 18 do GFS...é chuva, frio, neve até perder de vista...Sem dúvida um Inverno que espero que se repita muitos anos!



Incrível mesmo!


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Fev 2009 às 03:01)

Para já e de seguida, mais do mesmo:







[/URL][/IMG]

Estará garantido mais um final de terça e uma quarta-feiras com mais chuvas persistentes e ventos com alguns decibéis. Depois, a festa continuará .
Uns (modelos), apontam o norte frio, ainda com precipitações que voltarão a trazer mais neves (8º nevão deste Inverno !!!) aos sítios do costume e eventualmente a outros, não acostumados mas já visitados este Inverno.
Outros, apontam mais precipitações ora de oeste, ora de noroeste .
Nenhum, aponta ainda, em horizonte de fiabilidade, dias de outros Invernos, dias de anticiclone em que tantas vezes nos cansámos de esperar por uns diazitos de alguma movimentação ainda que limitada, mas que há falta de melhor exaltamos um pouco.
Não me canso  de dizer nunca acerca desta época em que temos o privilégio de usufruir:
-Haja o que houver (e tudo indica que ainda vai haver mais) este Inverno é já histórico.


----------



## Nashville (2 Fev 2009 às 03:33)

realmente eu não tenho memória de um inverno assim tão rigoroso....


cumps
Nashville


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2009 às 05:33)

Aurélio disse:


> A noite de ontem foi apenas mais uma noite de chuva e apenas isso ... nada a ver com aquilo qie mostravam os modelos nem lá perto chegou certamente !!
> 
> Quanto á proxima semana os chuviscos estão de volta, ou então a chuva fraca a moderada.




Pelo que vi só acumulou 26 mm em Faro, o que não é nada comparado com outro eventos semelhantes do passado. Aliás, pelas acumulações o Inverno não está a ser nada de especial no Algarve. 

Os modelos dão alguma chuva para aí nas próximas semanas, pode ser que haja surpresas. 

Mas para já, depressões vindas de sul ou estacionadas no Golfo de Cádiz nem vê-las... Já agora, onde têm andado nos últimos meses?


----------



## YuRiSsS (2 Fev 2009 às 12:13)

mais previsões:



> Nesta segunda-feira, o tempo vai melhor um pouco, mas a partir de amanhã. volta a piorar, como adianta à TSF a meteorologista Cristina Simões. O cenário de chuva e vento deverá manter-se durante toda a semana.
> 
> O mau tempo dos últimos dias vai hoje abrandar para regressar em força a partir de amanhã.
> 
> ...


----------



## RMira (2 Fev 2009 às 12:20)

A minha parte preferida do texto da TSF é mesmo isto:



> No litoral soprará *forte até 0 quilómetros por hora*...



Que competência jornalística!


----------



## squidward (2 Fev 2009 às 13:17)

Nashville disse:


> realmente eu não tenho memória de um inverno assim tão rigoroso....
> 
> 
> cumps
> Nashville



off-topic: nem mesmo o de 1995/96 ou de 2000/01?


----------



## meo (2 Fev 2009 às 16:19)

boas
run das 12


----------



## DMartins (2 Fev 2009 às 16:39)

meo disse:


> boas
> run das 12



Falta um pouco de precipitaçãozita para Sábado- 7/2...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 16:41)

Pois eu não vejo nada de especial nos proximos 10 dias ... mas atendendo a que existe formaçao convectiva desta vez pode ser que possa exsitir alguma surpresa mas não espero nada de especial !!

Trovoadas ainda estou á espera de ouvir alguma .... pois desde 29 de Setembro que não oiço .... sim eu já digo ouvir pois relampagos é que não vi mesmo nada de nada


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 16:48)

O freemeteo preve 27.4 mm de precipitação para Faro .... realmente é obra, até para um dia é pouco quanto mais para 7 dias ..
Estes dias de periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que aí vem parece mais do tipo: 1 aguaceiro e trovoadas ao pequeno almoço, 1 ao almoço e outro ao jantar .... 
É que para precipitações com trovoada ter 4 mm de precipitação em 6h apenas pode ser  !!

Se dando chuva para todos os dias ( desde jeito) teria que chover todos os dias do mês para atingir a média aqui em Faro !!

Sou pessimista ... não eu sou é realista, tão realista como os meses de precipitação abaixo da média com que vamos aqui no sul em especial Algarve !!

Só vejo chuviscos á minha frente é que vai tudo ou para Setubal  ou para o Norte de Portugal 

Se algum ver uma depressão formada a sudoeste do cabo de S. Vicente avisem-me se faz favor !!


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2009 às 16:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois eu não vejo nada de especial nos proximos 10 dias ... mas atendendo a que existe formaçao convectiva desta vez pode ser que possa exsitir alguma surpresa mas não espero nada de especial !!
> 
> Trovoadas ainda estou á espera de ouvir alguma .... pois desde 29 de Setembro que não oiço .... sim eu já digo ouvir pois relampagos é que não vi mesmo nada de nada



Esta run até mete uma situação engraçada para o sul na madrugada do dia 6 sexta feira  veremos se mantêm ou não...terça e quarta está bom para quem gosta de chuva e vento como eu...quanto a quem gosta de neve e frio parece se complicar pois não vejo neve sem ser nos locais normais e quando poderia ser em locais pouco habituais (Sábado) lá se vai a chuva, e mesmo quem gosta de tempo de sol e frio não vai ter muito sorte só vejo o dia de sábado e madrugada de domingo assim frios e tempo seco a partir de domingo volta o tempo ameno e a chuva...


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 16:53)

Esta é uma run que sinceramente me custa analisar... é porque é daquelas que nem é carne nem peixe...

Alguma chuva, que não é pouco nem muita, entrada de ar frio, que nem é pouco nem muito, por isso as cotas de neve que irão baixar ao longo da semana deixarão de ser altas, mas também não serão baixas. Com a depressão encostada a NW do território nas próximas horas algum vento com certeza mas nada de extraordinário...

Ou seja e pedindo desculpa por ser uma análise tão simplista, uma semana normal deste Inverno espectacular, que não será em princípio uma semana tão espectacular...

Mas alguém é já capaz de ter certezas nesta altura?


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 16:54)

Atenção que quando eu falo em nada de especial refiro-me concretamente ao sul e mais em especial ao Algarve.

PS: Avisar antes que seja atacado por todos os lados


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 17:11)

Aurélio disse:


> O freemeteo preve 27.4 mm de precipitação para Faro .... realmente é obra, até para um dia é pouco quanto mais para 7 dias ..



O GFS meteoPT.com da run das 12h prevê um pouco mais de precipitação que o freemeteo. 
Cerca de 38,5mm até às 0h do dia 10. 

Pegando nas palavras do amigo Vitamos, a run não é carne nem é peixe.
Mas acumulado ainda se esperam os seguintes valores de precipitação até às 0h do dia 10:

Aveiro: 88,2mm
Beja: 45,3mm
Braga: 114,0mm
Bragança: 55,2mm
Castelo Branco: 77,2mm
Coimbra: 83,4mm
Évora: 61,9mm
Faro: 38,5mm
Guarda: 68,5mm
Leiria: 50,8mm
Lisboa: 61,5mm
Portalegre: 77,3mm
Porto: 102,5mm
Sagres: 31,6mm
Tomar: 61,6mm
Viseu: 101,6mm

Angra do Heroísmo: 20,4mm
Ponta Delgada: 21,0mm

Funchal: 29,1mm


----------



## Stinger (2 Fev 2009 às 17:24)

Nao ha nenhuma possibilidade da massa de ar frio que esta a afectar a inglaterra vir cá nos visitar pois nao


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2009 às 17:32)

Aurélio disse:


> O freemeteo preve 27.4 mm de precipitação para Faro .... realmente é obra, até para um dia é pouco quanto mais para 7 dias ..
> Estes dias de periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que aí vem parece mais do tipo: 1 aguaceiro e trovoadas ao pequeno almoço, 1 ao almoço e outro ao jantar ....
> É que para precipitações com trovoada ter 4 mm de precipitação em 6h apenas pode ser  !!
> 
> ...





O INM espanhol prevê para os próximos dois dias 15 a 30 mm de precipitação para a província de Huelva. Muito pouco, e não vai chegar para compensar o défice dos últimos 4 meses com precipitações abaixo da média e até para Faro atingir os valores médios de Fevereiro da série 1961-1990. Neste momento Faro precisa de pelo menos 150 mm só este mês, algum impossível com o cenário para já previsto. Como as coisas estão se Faro chegar este mês aos 80 mm já fico contente, mas para já esse valor está muito difícil de atingir.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 17:33)

AnDré disse:


> O GFS meteoPT.com da run das 12h prevê um pouco mais de precipitação que o freemeteo.
> Cerca de 38,5mm até às 0h do dia 10.
> 
> Pegando nas palavras do amigo Vitamos, a run não é carne nem é peixe.
> ...



Então é pior ainda .... pois o Freemeteo é apenas para 7 dias ou seja até dia 7 fevereiro assim temos mais 11 mm em 3 dias ...
É como digo se isto fosse verdade podia chover quase todos os dias do mes que não chegava á média !!


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 17:33)

Stinger disse:


> Nao ha nenhuma possibilidade da massa de ar frio que esta a afectar a inglaterra vir cá nos visitar pois nao



Na verdade ela já nos está a afectar e continuará a afectar esta noite (que será frescota). Simplesmente com muito menos intensidade e menos água a acompanhar. De qualquer forma no final da tarde de amanhã ainda está prevista a queda de neve, mas em princípio nos sítios mais habituais.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 17:43)

O modelo que preve o tempo para as próximas 4 semanas no UK diz que esperam tempo frio ... e relativamente seco, apesar de influenciado por baixas pressões mas com ventos de componente Este/Nordeste !!

Se pensarmos ... apenas na teoria que não podemos ter ventos sempre a soprar do mesmo lado e que normalmente quando é seco no Uk é mais chuvoso a sul da Europa, então pode ser que o sul do país tenha alguma hipotese ... mas por outro lado apenas vejo o Anticiclone na Madeira em extensão até ao sul de Portugal !!


----------



## Bgc (2 Fev 2009 às 17:48)

Para os amantes da neve, neste caso para os de Bragança, espera-se uma semana com muita queda de neve, mais concretamente 5 dias.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 18:24)

Ao menos podia ter avisado .. em vez de apagar ou mover, nem encontro nada nos outros lados relativamente ao que tinha escrito !!

Eu também sei apagar ou mover ....

Factos são factos .... e não se falou em médias anuais porque essas sei que parecem ter-se mais ou menos mantido ... a constatação é os meses de Inverno (dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro).
Fim de citação.


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2009 às 18:33)

Aurélio disse:


> Ao menos podia ter avisado .. em vez de apagar ou mover, nem encontro nada nos outros lados relativamente ao que tinha escrito !!
> 
> Eu também sei apagar ou mover ....



Como a discussão se estava a alongar foi movida para o local mais apropriado:

 Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2009 às 18:57)

Bgc disse:


> Para os amantes da neve, neste caso para os de Bragança, espera-se uma semana com muita queda de neve, mais concretamente 5 dias.



Quem dera que acontecesse...assim se calhar fartava-me...! É que fico sempre com o sabor a pouco no fim de cada episódio de neve!


----------



## Bgc (2 Fev 2009 às 19:01)

ferreira5 disse:


> Quem dera que acontecesse...assim se calhar fartava-me...! É que fico sempre com o sabor a pouco no fim de cada episódio de neve!



Dá uma olhadela aqui: http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/138h.php

Cotas favoráveis ao Nordeste até às +120h


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (2 Fev 2009 às 21:16)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Fevereiro 2009*

que me dizem deste site? http://www.worldweathermodel.com/:huh:


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2009 às 22:07)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Fevereiro 2009*



RUiMoReIrA disse:


> que me dizem deste site? http://www.worldweathermodel.com/:huh:



É engraçado e colorido!


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2009 às 22:18)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Fevereiro 2009*



RUiMoReIrA disse:


> que me dizem deste site? http://www.worldweathermodel.com/:huh:


è apenas indicativo de situações de alerta meteorológico baseado em modelos informáticos. É muito simples em termos informativos e visuais.
Se queres outro tipo de informações mais completas recolhe aqui junto dos nossos colegas o que pretendes e pode ser que te ajudem.
boa noite


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2009 às 22:27)

Bgc disse:


> Dá uma olhadela aqui: http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/138h.php
> 
> Cotas favoráveis ao Nordeste até às +120h


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (2 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Fevereiro 2009*

 eu referia-me ao alerta que está lá para amanhã ou Quarta


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2009 às 22:33)

Mais uma Run (18 GFS) invernal, no entanto penso que a única questão definida para o final do dia de terça,quarta e quinta-feira é a precipitação.
Em relação à neve, sinceramente não sei, deverá cair em Bragança mas as cotas deverão andar sempre no limite.
O que me faz mais acreditar é que este ano já nevou algumas vezes aqui sem que a iso 0º a 850Hpa nos modelos aparecesse sobre Bragança.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (2 Fev 2009 às 22:36)

há algum modelo que nós possa indicar a possibilidade de trovoadas?


----------



## kikofra (2 Fev 2009 às 22:50)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> há algum modelo que nós possa indicar a possibilidade de trovoadas?



isto talvez? 

http://www.estofex.org/

mas a curto prazo


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

Esta semana vai haver a possibilidade de trovoadas no centro e sul de quarta até sexta  mas é uma possibilidade algo fraca mas está lá 

E já ando é de olho em outra tempestade que poderá se deslocar algures para o NO da PI e que poderá ser muito forte no dia 9  a acompanhar


----------



## thunderboy (2 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> há algum modelo que nós possa indicar a possibilidade de trovoadas?



Neste site, http://www.datameteo.com/chart/mappe/gfswettercape.htm  podes ver o CAPE e LI até às 180h(modelo GFS)


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 23:16)

Embora ainda não esteja descartada, a verdade é que a hipótese da madrugada de 6ªf para Sábado tem vindo a "secar" a cada run do GFS . Vamos aguardar mais 2 dias e logo se vê, mas será sempre mais uma situação mesmo no limiar, o que é sempre algo pouco agradável.

Esta das 0Z de hoje é que foi a melhor:


----------



## thunderboy (2 Fev 2009 às 23:30)

Até era bom se isto se concretizassea, mas falta muito tempo.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2009 às 23:38)

thunderboy disse:


> Até era bom se isto se concretizasse, mas falta muito tempo.



Quem sebe se não é bem mais do que isso  muitos modelos já andam a mostrar uma depressão em rápido cavamento para Este ou NE a vir do norte dos Açores  ainda vai dar muitas voltas até ao dia 9    quanto a neve não vejo nada de muito importante pois quando o frio é mais intenso em altura a precipitação é muito pouca e quando tem a precipitação sexta a cota é média e alta, nada de especial para o ano que é


----------



## thunderboy (2 Fev 2009 às 23:56)

O NOGAPS também dá um ar da sua simpatia.


----------



## Perfect Storm (2 Fev 2009 às 23:58)

Uma coisa é certa, os próximos dias vão ser interessantes, apesar de os modelos a cada hora que passa retirem as grandes quantidades de precipitação que anteriormente previam.

No entanto, é sempre agradavel assistir ao desenvolvimento da próxima superficie frontal!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 00:02)

Também muito simpático o JMA


----------



## psm (3 Fev 2009 às 00:27)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Uma coisa é certa, os próximos dias vão ser interessantes, apesar de os modelos a cada hora que passa retirem as grandes quantidades de precipitação que anteriormente previam.
> 
> No entanto, é sempre agradavel assistir ao desenvolvimento da próxima superficie frontal!
> 
> ...






Sim, sem duvida que sim, e o promenor interessante é o que está a Oeste sudoeste do Reino Unido que está com um geopotencial muito baixo que posteriormente vai influenciar todo o movimento que vai ocorrer desta frente.


----------



## rbsmr (3 Fev 2009 às 00:43)

Proponho uma aproximação menos científica e aproveitemos a tradição/superstição popular:

_"Se a candelária ri, está o Inverno para vir!
 Se candelária chora, está o Inverno fora!"
_
Candelária (dia do calendário católico em que se comemora o dia de Nossa Senhora das Candeias, comemora-se a apresentação do Jesus Cristo no Templo)

Ri (faz bom tempo)
Chora (chove)

No R.U.: 
_"If Candlemas Day is clear and bright, / winter will have another bite. / If Candlemas Day brings cloud and rain, / winter is gone and will not come again."_

Nos E.U.A.

Groundhog day


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2009 às 00:49)

E pena desta vez o frio que está no resto da Europa nao chegar a PI, pelo menos em quantidade significativa. Mas tirassem-nos o frio e nos dessem uma chuva moderada a forte acompanhada duma trovoadazita, mas ate isso parece complicado. Nao é assim?


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 01:45)

rbsmr disse:


> Proponho uma aproximação menos científica e aproveitemos a tradição/superstição popular:
> 
> _"Se a candelária ri, está o Inverno para vir!
> Se candelária chora, está o Inverno fora!"
> ...



Ainda hoje a minha mãe me disse isso!
Mas perante o tempo que se verificou hoje: Pouco sol, muitas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros fracos, em que ficamos?
Foi um rir muito tímido, e um chorar pouco convincente. Pelo menos aqui em Odivelas.

E se ontem foi dia das Candeias, hoje (03/02) é dia de São Brás.
_E em dia de São Brás verás,
Se o Inverno está para a frente ou para trás._

Céu encoberto e dia a prometer chuva para a tarde.
Em que ficamos? Inverno para a frente ou para trás?


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Fev 2009 às 03:08)

rbsmr disse:


> ...Se a  candelária ri, está o Inverno para vir!
> Se candelária chora, está o Inverno fora!"


.

No livro de Costa Alves ," Mudam os ventos,mudam os tempos,"  sobre o adagiário popular meteorológico nacional é feita a dissecação para cada vertente interpretativa deste dia.
Ou só este  dia conta para a análise e então o  sol efémero de hoje ,determinará mais algum Inverno, ou conta o historial do Inverno até este dia e então a partir de hoje sentir-se-á a viragem.
Nada como este ano , para dimensionar este tipo de abordagens no seu lugar:
-Historicamente, em 50% dos anos, ambas as situações se verificam.
Nos outros 50, nem por isso...
Estas verdades absolutas do adagiário valem o que valem.
E porque hoje  houve um pouco de sol,
toma lá mais Inverno:
-Mais chuvas contínuas com vento,posteriormente mais frio ainda com precipitações, mais aguaceiros, de neve nos sítios do costume (neste Inverno).
Mas porque até aqui houve Inverno e o dia de candelária não engana , lá para o dia 10/11 ,com algum atraso é certo, já os modelos vislumbram  anticiclone a instalar-se.
Ou seja:
-nem o Inverno terminou hoje,
nem o algum sol tímido de hoje justificará mudança alguma.
O calendário dos Homens é inventado .
O da Natureza,   acontece.
Será difícil a sua articulação.


----------



## rbsmr (3 Fev 2009 às 08:14)

nimboestrato disse:


> .
> (...)
> Ou seja:
> -nem o Inverno terminou hoje,
> ...




 De qualquer modo fica o colorido das "previsões" de outros tempos


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2009 às 08:48)

Ja sairam as actualizaçoes das previsoes do IM. E mais interessantes. Vamos ver se assim é. Para hoje a cota estará nos 600/800m, QUARTA 700/800m, QUINTA 600/700m e SEXTA 600m descendo para os 400m. Ja para nao falar das trovoadas e vento. Espetaculo.


----------



## cardu (3 Fev 2009 às 08:58)

ac_cernax disse:


> Ja sairam as actualizaçoes das previsoes do IM. E mais interessantes. Vamos ver se assim é. Para hoje a cota estará nos 600/800m, QUARTA 700/800m, QUINTA 600/700m e SEXTA 600m descendo para os 400m. Ja para nao falar das trovoadas e vento. Espetaculo.



e sabado a cota desce aos 100 metros!!! era mesmo bem feito


----------



## Hazores (3 Fev 2009 às 09:31)

bom dia 

amanhã as costas viradas a norte das ilhas terceira e graciosa poderão "levar" com ondas de 8 metros fica aqui a chamada de atenção






fonte: climaat


----------



## VerticalHorizon (3 Fev 2009 às 10:04)

ac_cernax disse:


> Ja sairam as actualizaçoes das previsoes do IM. E mais interessantes. Vamos ver se assim é. Para hoje a cota estará nos 600/800m, QUARTA 700/800m, QUINTA 600/700m e SEXTA 600m descendo para os 400m. Ja para nao falar das trovoadas e vento. Espetaculo.



É pena é que entretanto vá secando... ou seja, a precipitação em forma de neve nas cotas médias-baixas não seja muita...


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2009 às 10:08)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> É pena é que entretanto vá secando... ou seja, a precipitação em forma de neve nas cotas médias-baixas não seja muita...



Sem dúvida! Esse parece de facto ser o maior problema!

Será mais um belo nevão a cotas altas com possíveis incursões a cotas médias, sobretudo no Nordeste... Em princípio nada mais que isso.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Fev 2009 às 10:10)

Podem começar a fazer as contas em relação á media do mes porque as precipitações a acorrerem serão até ao dia 10, depois chega o general AA !!

Eu acho que vamos ter precipitações na média ou acima da média em todo o país, inclusive o Algarve ... não sei é referente a qual delas (61-90) ou (71-2000) !!

Futurismo ... penso que 2009 terá precipitações anuais acima da média em termos nacionais. Porque ??
Porque isto parece que funciona em regime de balança 
Se Janeiro, Fevereiro ficam na média .... abril e maio penso que também será mais ou menos na média ... e o proximo outono como foi muito seco este ano será mais normal embora penso que este ano que vem deverá existir o ciclo climático de 10 anos e que poderemos ter um Outono bastante acima da média !!

*PS: Desculpem esta parte mais Off-Topic*


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2009 às 10:15)

vitamos disse:


> Sem dúvida! Esse parece de facto ser o maior problema!
> 
> Será mais um belo nevão a cotas altas com possíveis incursões a cotas médias, sobretudo no Nordeste... Em princípio nada mais que isso.



*Nunca deves comentar,
Enquanto uma run está a estalar!*

Provérbio MeteoPT acabado de inventar por mim... É que esta run das 6z vem alterar aquilo que disse há alguns minutos baseado na 0z...

É que agora, e para 6ª feira o cenário muda com ar frio a entrar a 850hPa e precipitação a ocorrer com alguma abundância... Pode ser uma run fora do prato, mas poderá ser o início de nova tendência... Vou esperar com ansiedade pela run das 12z


----------



## VerticalHorizon (3 Fev 2009 às 10:16)

vitamos disse:


> Sem dúvida! Esse parece de facto ser o maior problema!
> 
> Será mais um belo nevão a cotas altas com possíveis incursões a cotas médias, sobretudo no Nordeste... Em princípio nada mais que isso.



Infelizmente... ... Temo que não terei mais neve em Paços até ao próximo ano... bem, este Inverno já foi bastante generoso... 4 episódios de neve, 1 dos quais com muita acumulação. Nada mau! 
Entretanto, que haja em abundância para os nossos amigos transmontanos e beirões!!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (3 Fev 2009 às 10:17)

vitamos disse:


> *Nunca deves comentar,
> Enquanto uma run está a estalar!*
> 
> Provérbio MeteoPT acabado de inventar por mim... É que esta run das 6z vem alterar aquilo que disse há alguns minutos baseado na 0z...
> ...



  
 vou passar a seguir o teu provérbio!


----------



## Fantkboy (3 Fev 2009 às 11:29)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> vou passar a seguir o teu provérbio!



off-tópic- Era bom que o cenário das 384h gfs run 6z fosse já amanha 

A run das 6z por vezes é sempre um bucado extremista! vamos esperar a das 12z


----------



## Kispo (3 Fev 2009 às 12:33)

vamos ver se este ar fresquinho do leste aí vem.


----------



## Veterano (3 Fev 2009 às 12:52)

Kispo disse:


> vamos ver se este ar fresquinho do leste aí vem.



 Ele vai chegar. A questão é saber quando!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2009 às 13:50)

A circulação a nivel atmosférico está completamente caótica  ele é depressões muito cavadas em latitudes estranhas, anticiclones na vertical, frio a surgir do nada em latitudes muito baixas, jet stream maluco, depressões da direita para a esquerda, etc...quem entende isto ??

Só a posição do nosso amigo AA diz tudo  já há uns bons anos que não se aguentava tanto tempo nas Canárias.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 14:05)

Isto quase de certeza não se vai concretizar mas aqui ficam as imagens.


----------



## godzila (3 Fev 2009 às 14:15)

Que raio fui ver a imagem do gfs e não encontrei nada  do tipo que aqui esta no forum


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2009 às 14:34)

godzila disse:


> Que raio fui ver a imagem do gfs e não encontrei nada  do tipo que aqui esta no forum



Essa não é a run actual, mas sim uma run paralela (que ainda não encontrei definição exacta do que se trata) 

A run actual:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (3 Fev 2009 às 16:43)

Vejam aqui os alertas do KOKA´s entre o dia 4 e 7 de fevereiro http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2009 às 16:58)

Se calhar ainda teremos alguma surpresa


----------



## Fantkboy (3 Fev 2009 às 17:03)

thunderboy disse:


> Isto quase de certeza não se vai concretizar mas aqui ficam as imagens.



Entretanto como era de esperar esta run já retirou frio em altura e precipitação para essa data!

A médio prazo já para dia 6 o cenário mantêm se quase inalterável!  Neve na minha opinião em cota 400/600 metros como o nosso IM prevê.


----------



## Veterano (3 Fev 2009 às 17:36)

A Run GFS 12 Z indica tempo chuvoso até ao fim de semana, o que parece consensual. Estou curioso em saber se a depressão muito cavada que se forma 2ª feira dia 9 mesmo a norte da PI vai passar só de tangente ou descai mais para sul

 Quanto ao resto do mês, parece que os dias de AA vão ser em número reduzido e o que o Carnaval pode ser branco


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2009 às 17:49)

vitamos disse:


> Essa não é a run actual, mas sim uma run paralela (que ainda não encontrei definição exacta do que se trata



O NCEP disponibiliza  runs paralelas que servem para testar updates ao modelo. Conforme os resultados, algumas dessas alterações podem ou não ser posteriormente implementadas no operacional.


----------



## Veterano (3 Fev 2009 às 17:56)

Vince disse:


> O NCEP disponibiliza algumas runs paralelas onde testam updates ao modelo. Conforme os resultados, algumas dessas alterações podem ou não ser implementadas posteriormente no operacional.



Pelo que me é dado observar, essas runs paralelas diferem por vezes bastante das runs ditas normais, principalmente no médio prazo, o que só vem reforçar a ideia da incerteza e volatilidade das observações a esse prazo.

Todavia, tudo o que possa acrescentar mais rigor ao modelo é bem vindo!


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 21:54)

CAPE e LI para as 18h de amanhã.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 22:05)

Que linda RUN das 18h do GFS...será que sexta é o dia D?


----------



## VerticalHorizon (3 Fev 2009 às 22:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> Que linda RUN das 18h do GFS...será que sexta é o dia D?



LOL para ti, que vais ter neve nestes próximos dias todos, é um bocado indiferente o que vai acontecer na sexta! lol será um dia como amanhã, quinta... lol


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (3 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

metam aqui a run se puderem .. 

obrigado 
miguel moura


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> metam aqui a run se puderem ..
> 
> obrigado
> miguel moura


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 22:14)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> metam aqui a run se puderem ..
> 
> obrigado
> miguel moura



eu costumo ver aqui:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=114&code=0&mode=2


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 22:17)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> LOL para ti, que vais ter neve nestes próximos dias todos, é um bocado indiferente o que vai acontecer na sexta! lol será um dia como amanhã, quinta... lol



Se as coisas corressem mesmo bem aínda poderias ver qualquer coisita...nunca se sabe!


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 22:18)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> metam aqui a run se puderem ..
> 
> obrigado
> miguel moura



Sinceramente acho que a partir do final da manhã de amanhã e até sábado só vais ver uma coisa a cair do céu...NEVE!!!


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 22:20)

Eu cá preocupava-me mais com o temporal que o GFS anda a mostrar a Norte da Galiza do que com um dia de neve a cotas medias  ainda por cima com pouca precipitação...


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2009 às 22:21)

É verdade o risco de neve quase não sai de Tras-os-Montes.
Mas pode ser que contemple também outras regiões. Vamos esperar para ver. Está tudo em aberto...
Mas em principio não será nada a comparar com o que se tem passado nos ultimos dias em outros paises da Europa.
No telejornal vi com cada trambolhão numas escadas à saida duma estação de Londres.  Até a mim me doeu.
Bem mas eu ja me contento a ver chuva forte e granizo. E que por mais depressões que tenham vindo nunca achei nada fora do normal, ou seja praticamente tenho assistido a chuva fraca, chuviscos e com sorte chuva moderada. Vamos esperar por novos desenvolvimentos.
Desculpem qualquer comentario neste post que possa não estar inserido neste tópico.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 22:25)

miguel disse:


> Eu cá preocupava-me mais com o temporal que o GFS anda a mostrar a Norte da Galiza do que com um dia de neve a cotas medias  ainda por cima com pouca precipitação...



Eu preocupava-me se não houvesse nenhum dia de neve, agora com o temporal a norte da Galiza é que não me preocupo mesmo...se fosse no norte de Portugal preocupava-me!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (3 Fev 2009 às 22:27)

miguel disse:


> Eu cá preocupava-me mais com o temporal que o GFS anda a mostrar a Norte da Galiza do que com um dia de neve a cotas medias  ainda por cima com pouca precipitação...



Há anos que cá vivo... vejo temporais com muita chuva em quase todos os invernos... ... Passava os dias preocupado então....  lol 
Então as SECANTES Dina e Érica foram cá uma preocupação...


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 22:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu preocupava-me se não houvesse nenhum dia de neve, agora com o temporal a norte da Galiza é que não me preocupo mesmo...se fosse no norte de Portugal preocupava-me!



Lá por estar a norte da Galiza não quer dizer que não possa afectar o norte se descer mais um pouco


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Há anos que cá vivo... vejo temporais com muita chuva em quase todos os invernos... ... Passava os dias preocupados então....  lol
> Então as SECANTES Dina e Érica foram cá uma preocupação...



Secantes para ai, para outros não foi assim tão secante


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2009 às 22:32)

miguel disse:


> Eu cá preocupava-me mais com o temporal que o GFS anda a mostrar a Norte da Galiza do que com um dia de neve a cotas medias  ainda por cima com pouca precipitação...



Tens razão, também me parece muito interessante essa situação, apesar de ser a tal coisa de ainda faltar muito, mas vale a pena acompanhar, *965* no centro impõe respeito, tanto mais se se desloca-se mais para sul.
Vamos continuar a acompanhar a situação, porque temos *muito tempo*...


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 22:35)

ac_cernax disse:


> Tens razão, também me parece muito interessanteessa situação, apesar de ser a tal coisa de ainda faltar muito, mas vale a pena acompanhar, *965* no centro impõe respeito, tanto mais se se desloca-se mais para sul.
> Vamos continuar a acompanhar a situação, porque temos *muito tempo*...



Sem dúvida que é uma tendência a seguir, mas sinceramente se tal vier a acontecer que se deixe estar aonde está...chuva sim, mas vento é muito mau...


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 22:38)

ac_cernax disse:


> Tens razão, também me parece muito interessante essa situação, apesar de ser a tal coisa de ainda faltar muito, mas vale a pena acompanhar, *965* no centro impõe respeito, tanto mais se se desloca-se mais para sul.
> Vamos continuar a acompanhar a situação, porque temos *muito tempo*...



Ora ai está onde queria chegar...olhando para os modelos o que vejo que merece mais destaque é essa possível ciclogenese explosiva a seguir vem a possível neve a cotas médias na sexta...se aquele centro calhasse junto mesmo da Galiza o pessoal do Norte teria de ir aos livros de historia meteorológica para encontrar algo parecido e se calhar não encontrava  mas para sorte(porque não desejamos desgraças) a depressão parece seguir para NE/E


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 22:38)

Parece que voltaram a por a neve a longo prazo.


----------



## vinc7e (3 Fev 2009 às 22:40)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Há anos que cá vivo... vejo temporais com muita chuva em quase todos os invernos... ... Passava os dias preocupado então....  lol
> Então as SECANTES Dina e Érica foram cá uma preocupação...




Realmente...muito fraquinhas essas duas lool


o AEMET tem as cotas para 6ª feira no sul da Galiza nos 300m


----------



## VerticalHorizon (3 Fev 2009 às 22:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se as coisas corressem mesmo bem aínda poderias ver qualquer coisita...nunca se sabe!



Pela 5ª vez neste outono-inverno (em Paços)?... Já era pedir demais...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (3 Fev 2009 às 22:42)

vinc7e disse:


> Realmente...muito fraquinhas essas duas lool
> 
> 
> o AEMET tem as cotas para 6ª feira no sul da Galiza nos 300m



 Wow!! FIXE! isso, apanhamo-nos a ambos!


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 22:43)

thunderboy disse:


> Parece que voltaram a por a neve a longo prazo.



A muito longo prazo...penso que a essa distância a probabilidade de acontecer é muito reduzida.
Mas também acredito que um Inverno memorável como este não termine sem um acontecimento metereológico que se fale daqui a 40 anos!!!


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Olá

Desculpem, posso estar distraído, mas acho que a Érica já passou à história. Agora vamos estar sob a influência da (Francelina?, Fernanda?, Francisca?)...

Vou com 12º C; ceu pouco nublado; vento moderado e 1000 hPa de pressão.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2009 às 22:48)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sem dúvida que é uma tendência a seguir, mas sinceramente se tal vier a acontecer que se deixe estar aonde está...chuva sim, mas vento é muito mau...



Eu tambem sou sincero, não gosto la muito do vento, ate porque no "Klaus" foi quase só vento forte, chuva que é boa até foi pouca. Para mim não ha nada melhor do que chuver bem. Então se for no Verão, espetaculo mesmo.

Fica aqui o modelo GFS dessa possivel situação de Segunda-Feira para saber do que se está a falar.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 22:52)

ac_cernax disse:


> Eu tambem sou sincero, não gosto la muito do vento, ate porque no "Klaus" foi quase só vento forte, chuva que é boa até foi pouca. Para mim não ha nada melhor do que chuver bem. Então se for no Verão, espetaculo mesmo.
> 
> Fica aqui o modelo GFS dessa possivel situação de Segunda-Feira para saber do que se está a falar.



Não me agradava nada levar com uma coisa dessas em cima...


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

vinc7e disse:


> Realmente...muito fraquinhas essas duas lool
> 
> 
> o AEMET tem as cotas para 6ª feira no sul da Galiza nos 300m



E para Sábado nos 500m.
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=36540


----------



## Brigantia (3 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

miguel disse:


> Eu cá preocupava-me mais com o temporal que o GFS anda a mostrar a Norte da Galiza do que com um dia de neve a cotas medias  ainda por cima com pouca precipitação...



É de facto impressionante. 







Ainda bem que se dirige para NE, mas é uma situação a seguir com alguma atenção.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 22:56)

Veremos se amanha a mostra mais a norte ou mais a sul


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2009 às 22:57)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Desculpem, posso estar distraído, mas acho que a Érica já passou à história. Agora *vamos estar sob a influência da *(Francelina?, Fernanda?, Francisca?)...



A próxima depressão que vem chamar-se-á *Filipa*


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

João Soares disse:


> A próxima depressão que vem chamar-se-á *Filipa*



UI então se for como uma que conheci é para arrasar tudo e não deixar saudades


----------



## Veterano (3 Fev 2009 às 23:03)

miguel disse:


> Ora ai está onde queria chegar...olhando para os modelos o que vejo que merece mais destaque é essa possível ciclogenese explosiva a seguir vem a possível neve a cotas médias na sexta...se aquele centro calhasse junto mesmo da Galiza o pessoal do Norte teria de ir aos livros de historia meteorológica para encontrar algo parecido e se calhar não encontrava  mas para sorte(porque não desejamos desgraças) a depressão parece seguir para NE/E



 Só gostava de perceber a razão de, na chamada Run Paralela, em principio um modelo mais evoluído, para os mesmos dias não aparecer qualquer ameaça desse genero!


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 23:05)

Veterano disse:


> Só gostava de perceber a razão de, na chamada Run Paralela, em principio um modelo mais evoluído, para os mesmos dias não aparecer qualquer ameaça desse genero!



E aonde é que se vê essa Run paralela?


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2009 às 23:06)

ferreira5 disse:


> E aonde é que se vê essa Run paralela?


Salvo erro é aqui:
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=192&code=0&mode=2&runpara=1


----------



## actioman (3 Fev 2009 às 23:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> A muito longo prazo...penso que a essa distância a probabilidade de acontecer é muito reduzida.
> *Mas também acredito que um Inverno memorável como este não termine sem um acontecimento metereológico que se fale daqui a 40 anos!!!*



Ora aqui está uma afirmação a reter , a qual para além do presente momento, espero voltar a relembrar dentro de alguns dias...

Eu sei que isto dos fenómenos meteorológicos, não se compadece de vontades e sonhos, que cada um de nós possa ter. No entanto e vendo este Inverno, olhando para a Europa, observando o caos que vai no H.N. (e aqui vou citar o nosso amigo Mário Barros):



Mário Barros disse:


> A circulação a nivel atmosférico está completamente caótica  ele é depressões muito cavadas em latitudes estranhas, anticiclones na vertical, frio a surgir do nada em latitudes muito baixas, jet stream maluco, depressões da direita para a esquerda, etc...quem entende isto ??
> 
> Só a posição do nosso amigo AA diz tudo  já há uns bons anos que não se aguentava tanto tempo nas Canárias.



Só pode dar uma coisa, e é um evento (pelo menos ) memorável. Os modelos são o que são, embora este ano o GFS, me esteja a surpreender pela positiva como há muito não o fazia (pelo menos no primeiro painel ). E como tal apreciando as tendências e devaneios do segundo painel a mais de 192h, já há algum tempo que ele mostra instabilidade (tempo frio e precipitação apreciável a cotas, digamos, menos vulgares) e o tem vindo a adiar. O facto é que ele anda lá e o GFS anda a _querer apanhar_ algo, vamos ver o quê.  

E basta observar-se os ensembles, claro que há muita discordância dos membros a +150+, no entanto há mais membros com tendência para o frio que para temperaturas mais amenas. Gosto em particular de um membro quente que mostra a tendência da ISO -5 lá bem no fim do meteograma:












Ora digam lá de vossa justiça.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 23:09)

Veterano disse:


> Só gostava de perceber a razão de, na chamada Run Paralela, em principio um modelo mais evoluído, para os mesmos dias não aparecer qualquer ameaça desse genero!



Pelo que percebi essa run paralela ainda está em teste, veremos se agora na run das 18 mostra e se os Ensembles mostram também porque até aqui não tem estado a mostrar


----------



## Tiagofsky (3 Fev 2009 às 23:11)

Parece-me que esta run das 18z mete um bocadinho mais de precipitação para 5ª e 6ª feira e o fresquinho mantém-se por isso está mesmo o caldo a cozinhar!Agora é so esperar e verificar o que se vai passar!Depois mais lá para o meio da próxima semana novo episódio se avizinha, isto para não falar a 300h que é um novo capítulo para se acompanhar para diante...
De facto a Senhora das Candeias até tem acertado...!


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2009 às 23:12)

miguel disse:


> Pelo que percebi essa run paralela ainda está em teste, veremos se agora na run das 18 mostra e se os Ensembles mostram também porque até aqui não tem estado a mostrar



A Run das 12 do ECMWF mostra alguma instabilidade nessa zona para o mesmo dia, mas sem ser uma situação tão grave...


----------



## Veterano (3 Fev 2009 às 23:18)

actioman disse:


> Ora aqui está uma afirmação a reter , a qual para além do presente momento, espero voltar a relembrar dentro de alguns dias...
> 
> Eu sei que isto dos fenómenos meteorológicos, não se compadece de vontades e sonhos, que cada um de nós possa ter. No entanto e vendo este Inverno, olhando para a Europa, observando o caos que vai no H.N. (e aqui vou citar o nosso amigo Mário Barros):
> 
> ...




 Todos estamos recordados das temperaturas excessivas do Verão de 2003, salvo erro, mesmo junto do mar, como foi o caso do Porto. Lembro-me de uma viagem que efectuei de Bragança até ao Porto, nessa altura, em que o termómetro do carro marcou invariavelmente temperaturas à volta dos 40 graus.

 Porque não uma situação semelhante pelo oposto neste Inverno?


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2009 às 23:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> A Run das 12 do ECMWF mostra alguma instabilidade nessa zona para o mesmo dia, mas sem ser uma situação tão grave...



Os Ensembles do GFS também não estão a mostrar nada de especial...ou o GFS amanha retira muito gradiente a depressão ou então se mantiver os ensembles devem começar a mostrar mais qualquer coisa do que estão a mostrar hoje. De qualquer forma o Europeu não é tão bom a prever ciclogeneses como é o GFS que nisso por norma é bastante bom, Tivemos o exemplo da tempestade Klaus em que o ECMWF não o conseguiu modelar nunca muito bem e o GFS conseguiu fazer de forma perfeita com praticamente 4 dias de antecedência...


----------



## Tiagofsky (3 Fev 2009 às 23:21)

Veterano disse:


> Todos estamos recordados das temperaturas excessivas do Verão de 2003, salvo erro, mesmo junto do mar, como foi o caso do Porto. Lembro-me de uma viagem que efectuei de Bragança até ao Porto, nessa altura, em que o termómetro do carro marcou invariavelmente temperaturas à volta dos 40 graus.
> 
> Porque não uma situação semelhante pelo oposto neste Inverno?



Isso é que é falar...Deus abençoe essas palavras!


----------



## Veterano (3 Fev 2009 às 23:32)

O que mais me surpreende neste Inverno é o facto dos períodos de acalmia atmosférica depois da chuva/neve/vento serem de muito curta duração, ao contrário do verificado nos últimos anos.

 Dá ideia que os padrões habituais do comportamento climático estão a ser quebrados e talvez por isso os Modelos estejam um pouco às cegas, nomeadamente no médio prazo.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (3 Fev 2009 às 23:43)

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737502

vejam estas previsões para montalegre ... n sei o que vem ai mas vem alguma coisa de certeza ..


----------



## VerticalHorizon (3 Fev 2009 às 23:52)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737502
> 
> vejam estas previsões para montalegre ... n sei o que vem ai mas vem alguma coisa de certeza ..



LOL  excelente!


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

A run das 18h trouxe boas noticias para os Brigantinos!

Segundo o modelo GFS meteoPT.com, as condições para que neve em Bragança instalam-se amanhã à tarde, e assim se mantêm até às +96h 

A precipitação é que não prevê que seja muita.


----------



## Veterano (3 Fev 2009 às 23:55)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737502
> 
> vejam estas previsões para montalegre ... n sei o que vem ai mas vem alguma coisa de certeza ..




 Pelo que me é dado observar para os próximos dias, as depressões ou entram como a Dina e a Érica do mar para a terra ou mais tarde deslocando-se do interior do continente para o nosso país.

 Uma coisa parece ser certa: não nos vamos aborrecer aqui no Forum...


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (4 Fev 2009 às 00:38)

tambem penso que os proximos dias vão ter muita animação .. que seja neve ou chuva ate pq aqui em barroso a neve ja chega (ocorreram 9 nevadas) ..

boa noite 
miguel moura


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (4 Fev 2009 às 00:42)

já agora vejam o aemet espanhol para uma aldeia a 5 km de Montalegre 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=32050&p=32

cotas de neve entre os 300 para sexta e sábado e 600 e 800 e 700 para quarta, quinta e sexta respectivamente ..

bom aguardo opiniões dos mais entendidos acerca desta situação... 


com os melhores cumprimentos a todos 

miguel moura


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Fev 2009 às 14:57)

Antes das tréguas anticiclónicas já anunciadas para lá longe (de hoje a uma semana -dia 11) parece que muita água irá correr ainda debaixo da ponte.
Ainda voltaremos a ter neve em cotas "relativamente baixas" até sábado
e depois a partir de Domingo há ainda a incógnita daquela depressão que o GFS dá-lhe ênfase há já 2 dias e o ECMWF só agora começa a assinalá-la nas suas actualizações.
Como aqui já foi dito,  no Klaus o GFS  "viu-o" com 48 horas de antecedência em relacão aos restantes modelos.
A sua influência no tocante a precipitações a partir do final de domingo e segunda parece já não oferecer dúvidas e com a lenga-lenga do costume - quanto mais a norte maior a quantidade de precipitação.
O vento por enquanto será a incógnita maior dependendo do trajecto que a referida depressão irá consubtstanciar.
Mas como a distância é ainda substancial , o mais certo é o que está para mais perto . E o que está já aí ao virar da esquina  é nova descida das temperaturas já a partir desta madrugada , com a continuação das precipitações e o regresso da neve (8º ou 9º nevão -já lhe perdemos a conta neste Inverno ) nos locais habituais deste louco Inverno de 2009.
E que continue, que está muito bem assim...


----------



## Bgc (4 Fev 2009 às 16:08)

nimboestrato disse:


> Antes das tréguas anticiclónicas já anunciadas para lá longe (de hoje a uma semana -dia 11) parece que muita água irá correr ainda debaixo da ponte.
> Ainda voltaremos a ter neve em cotas "relativamente baixas" até sábado
> e depois a partir de Domingo há ainda a incógnita daquela depressão que o GFS dá-lhe ênfase há já 2 dias e o ECMWF só agora começa a assinalá-la nas suas actualizações.
> Como aqui já foi dito,  no Klaus o GFS  "viu-o" com 48 horas de antecedência em relacão aos restantes modelos.
> ...



Na minha zona será o 11º nevão


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 16:39)

miguel disse:


> Veremos se amanha a mostra mais a norte ou mais a sul



Bem e como disse ontem veríamos se hoje iria mais a norte ou mais a sul a tempestade do dia 9 e veio muito mais para sul nesta run das 12 como alertei ontem, pelo menos o gradiente isobárico. Se o centro passar tão junto da Galiza o Norte e centro poderiam ter problemas com o vento...Veremos se é uma nova tendência ela vir para sul ou se foi só esta run  quanto a mim acredito mais neste run e o europeu também a mete a entrar mais a sul em França já quer dizer algo.


----------



## cardu (4 Fev 2009 às 16:59)

Pessoal, ajudem-me a decifrar o modelo gfs do site www.meteociel.com, eu vou estar na holanda entre 13 e 16 de fevereiro!!

Se aquele modelo para aqueles 4 dias fosse hoje o que é que se iria passar na holanda em termos de frio e precipitação?? 

Eu sei que o modelo ainda é a muito longo prazo e que muita coisa pode mudar mas é apenas para ter uma noção do significado das cartas gfs

fiquem bem


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2009 às 17:03)

De realçar que associada a essa depressão, cujo epicentro felizmente parece estar localizado a norte da PI, aparece uma superfície frontal muito activa que no dia 9 (2ª feira) atravessará Portugal, deixando abundante precipitação, a maior parte em forma de chuva, donde os picos de precipitação previstos em vários modelos para esse dia.

  Logo a seguir virá alguma acalmia ( o AA a fazer das suas), mas passado uma semana (dia 16) parece regressar a agitação, desta vez com circuito mais continental, portanto mais frio. É contudo um horizonte ainda distante para se terem certezas...


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 17:10)

cardu disse:


> Pessoal, ajudem-me a decifrar o modelo gfs do site www.meteociel.com, eu vou estar na holanda entre 13 e 16 de fevereiro!!
> 
> Se aquele modelo para aqueles 4 dias fosse hoje o que é que se iria passar na holanda em termos de frio e precipitação??
> 
> ...



A maior tendência para essa altura é para apanhares tempo seco devido ao AA se deslocar com o seu centro de 1030hpa para essa zona, mas muito frio principalmente os dois últimos dias


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 17:13)

Veterano disse:


> De realçar que associada a essa depressão, cujo epicentro felizmente parece estar localizado a norte da PI, aparece uma superfície frontal muito activa que no dia 9 (2ª feira) atravessará Portugal, deixando abundante precipitação, a maior parte em forma de chuva, donde os picos de precipitação previstos em vários modelos para esse dia.
> 
> Logo a seguir virá alguma acalmia ( o AA a fazer das suas), mas passado uma semana (dia 16) parece regressar a agitação, desta vez com circuito mais continental, portanto mais frio. É contudo um horizonte ainda distante para se terem certezas...



O centro não importa muito se está a norte da PI ou em frente, o que conta é o gradiente isobárico que nesta run das 12 do GFS é algo a ter em conta alem dessa frente fria bastante activa e o resultado do gradiente apartado com a passagem de uma frente muito activa costuma ter resultados bombásticos


----------



## cardu (4 Fev 2009 às 17:22)

miguel disse:


> A maior tendência para essa altura é para apanhares tempo seco devido ao AA se deslocar com o seu centro de 1030hpa para essa zona, mas muito frio principalmente os dois últimos dias




obrigadão pela resposta, qt ao frio será tipo 5 graus negativos ou mais???


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2009 às 17:38)

cardu disse:


> obrigadão pela resposta, qt ao frio será tipo 5 graus negativos ou mais???



Falar a esta distancia de temperaturas não é fácil mas arriscaria de dia 0 a 5ºC e de noite a rondar os -5 ou menos no dia 16 que segundo esta run seria o dia mais frio  aproveita bem esse frio


----------



## cardu (4 Fev 2009 às 19:08)

miguel disse:


> Falar a esta distancia de temperaturas não é fácil mas arriscaria de dia 0 a 5ºC e de noite a rondar os -5 ou menos no dia 16 que segundo esta run seria o dia mais frio  aproveita bem esse frio


----------



## Brigantia (4 Fev 2009 às 22:14)

Esta saída voltou a cavar a depressão do dia 9, agora baixa dos 975hPa....























A seguir com muita atenção...


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2009 às 23:08)

Brigantia disse:


> Esta saída voltou a cavar a depressão do dia 9, agora baixa dos 975hPa....
> 
> A seguir com muita atenção...



 A tendência parece ser para a depressão se intensificar. Interessante que logo a seguir o anticiclone sobe para a sua habitual posição de bloqueio, até às Ilhas Britânicas, o que irá permitir dias mais tarde a chegada da corrente fria do Árctico e lá para o dia 20, com um pouco de sorte, segundo o GFS, uma Europa quase por completo debaixo de neve.


----------



## pi fcporto (4 Fev 2009 às 23:12)

preparem-se meteolorogistas porque a chuva o vento e a trovoada ainda vêm outra vez


----------



## Minho (5 Fev 2009 às 09:50)

Muito boas as previsões da AEMET para a Galiza, amanhã 



> EN EL NOROESTE NUBOSO A MUY NUBOSO ALTERNANDO CON INTERVALOS MUY
> NUBOSOS CON CHUBASCOS DEBILES Y MODERADOS, EN EL SURESTE, NUBOSO
> CON CHUBASCOS DEBILES, OCASIONALMENTE MODERADOS, PROBABILIDAD DE
> TORMENTAS AL PRINCIPIO EN EL NORTE, COTA DE NIEVE EN *DESCENSO DE
> ...


----------



## stormy (5 Fev 2009 às 10:18)

penso que as cotas deverão ser iguais ou superiores a 400-600mts a norte do tejo e  500-700mts a sul do tejo..... mesmo assim será muita neve a essas cotas


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2009 às 10:39)

Segundo o modelo GFS parece que vamos ter mais uma ciclogénese explosiva á nossa porta lá para segunda feira: 

a pressão a cair dos 1008 hpa ás 9: 00 de domingo dia 8/02 para os +/- 975 hpa no centro ás 15: 00 de segunda feira dia 9/02, uma queda de 33 hpa em +/- 30 horas!

O Norte e o Centro em especial poderão ver rajadas de vento bastante forte acima dos 100 km /h e chuva intensa.Vamos aguardar por próximas saídas, para ver se o percurso do centro depressionário é mais a norte ou a sul...


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2009 às 11:23)

bom dia podemos ver alguma neve a cair no norte e no centro a cotas intermédias a partir do dia de amanhã


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2009 às 11:25)

Parece-me muito estranha esta run (do snifa). Reparem que das 9 para as 15h não só temos um cavamento profundo a NO\N da peninsula como na terra de lavrador no Canadá temos a mesma situação...parece-me uma falha do sistema ou então uma coincidência "atípica" - 2 ciclogénesis ao mesmo tempo?


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2009 às 11:30)

Aristocrata disse:


> Parece-me muito estranha esta run. Reparem que das 9 para as 15h não só temos um cavamento profundo a NO\N da peninsula como na terra de lavrador no Canadá temos a mesma situação...parece-me uma falha do sistema ou então uma coincidência "atípica" - 2 ciclogénesis ao mesmo tempo?





Não vejo nada de "anormal" ( tirando o cavamento forte da depressão a NW da PI claro)

é perfeitamente possível duas ciclogéneses ao mesmo tempo!

Vamos ver como saem as próximas runs..


----------



## Veterano (5 Fev 2009 às 13:05)

Snifa disse:


> Não vejo nada de "anormal" ( tirando o cavamento forte da depressão a NW da PI claro)
> 
> é perfeitamente possível duas ciclogéneses ao mesmo tempo!
> 
> Vamos ver como saem as próximas runs..



 Seja o que for que aí venha, esperemos que seja interessante, já que nos dias a seguir não se vai passar nada...


----------



## bewild (5 Fev 2009 às 13:09)

Boas companheiros! Queria colocar aqui uma questão aos mais entendidos na matéria, pelo que analisei nas cartas do GFS esta madrugada vai estar frio em altura e pelos cálculos que andei a fazer as cotas devem se situar entre os 500 a 600 mts para a queda de neve mas no entanto a 2m não estará assim tanto frio, o que eu gostaria de saber é se concordam com estas cotas e se acham mais provável a queda de neve esta madrugada ou na de Sábado a cotas iguais ou mais baixas. Estou a referir-me a estas cotas para uma possivel expedição a Montejunto


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2009 às 14:44)

bewild disse:


> Boas companheiros! Queria colocar aqui uma questão aos mais entendidos na matéria, pelo que analisei nas cartas do GFS esta madrugada vai estar frio em altura e pelos cálculos que andei a fazer as cotas devem se situar entre os 500 a 600 mts para a queda de neve mas no entanto a 2m não estará assim tanto frio, o que eu gostaria de saber é se concordam com estas cotas e se acham mais provável a queda de neve esta madrugada ou na de Sábado a cotas iguais ou mais baixas. Estou a referir-me a estas cotas para uma possivel expedição a Montejunto



Como mera opinião, e repito, é apenas a minha opinião baseada nos modelos e alguns cálculos: Acho que a cota será mais ou menos essa sim. A noite mais provável para queda de neve a essas cotas a meu ver é mesmo a próxima uma vez que no Sábado de madrugada há um pouco menos de frio em altitude. Quanto à questão montejunto acho complicado nevar lá... Primeiro porque a cota irá subir de Norte para Sul e em Montejunto deverá estar mesmo no limite. No entanto nos pontos mais altos nunca se sabe. De qualquer forma é melhor ir acompanhando a situação ao minuto e ver a evolução das coisas.


----------



## bewild (5 Fev 2009 às 15:02)

vitamos disse:


> Como mera opinião, e repito, é apenas a minha opinião baseada nos modelos e alguns cálculos: Acho que a cota será mais ou menos essa sim. A noite mais provável para queda de neve a essas cotas a meu ver é mesmo a próxima uma vez que no Sábado de madrugada há um pouco menos de frio em altitude. Quanto à questão montejunto acho complicado nevar lá... Primeiro porque a cota irá subir de Norte para Sul e em Montejunto deverá estar mesmo no limite. No entanto nos pontos mais altos nunca se sabe. De qualquer forma é melhor ir acompanhando a situação ao minuto e ver a evolução das coisas.



Obrigado pela resposta vitamos, defacto essa também foi a análise que fiz é que no sábado vai haver menos frio em altitude pelo menos nas previsões mas a 2mts no sábado vai estar mais frio, bem o que ainda vou fazer é ir lá esta madrugada e depois na madrugada de sábado. Não há nada como chegar ver e saber.


----------



## Gongas (5 Fev 2009 às 15:08)

4ºC de mínima para esta e a próxima noite em Coimbra segundo o IM. è pena ficamos outra vez a beirinha de ver o elemento branco por esta zona.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2009 às 15:19)

Snifa disse:


> Não vejo nada de "anormal" ( tirando o cavamento forte da depressão a NW da PI claro)
> 
> é perfeitamente possível duas ciclogéneses ao mesmo tempo!
> 
> Vamos ver como saem as próximas runs..


Sem dúvida que o cavamento é maior a NO da península, mas aquela que referi nas terras de lavrador no Canadá parece também potencialmente explosiva e aparece do "nada" - duas na mesma carta parecem-me estranho...
Vamos ver como se portam as próximas cartas e no caso de aparecer um maior cavamento...cá estamos para escorar as janelas e as portas!
Ah, parece-me que há nesta uma maior probabilidade de ventos mais fortes no litoral norte do o que nos deu o "klaus" - mas pode ser só impressão!


----------



## iceworld (5 Fev 2009 às 15:25)

Gongas disse:


> 4ºC de mínima para esta e a próxima noite em Coimbra segundo o IM. è pena ficamos outra vez a beirinha de ver o elemento branco por esta zona.



O normal. Já nem me faz cócegas. 
Depois da overdose de sleet que tivemos no fim de Janeiro.
Se reparares todos os episódios de neve no país nos últimos sei lá quantos anos passaram todos ao lado de Coimbra.
Por isso acho mais provável que me saia  o euromilhões(jogo 1 vez cada 2 meses) do que ver nevar em Coimbra.


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2009 às 15:27)

bewild disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta vitamos, defacto essa também foi a análise que fiz é que no sábado vai haver menos frio em altitude pelo menos nas previsões mas a 2mts no sábado vai estar mais frio, bem o que ainda vou fazer é ir lá esta madrugada e depois na madrugada de sábado. Não há nada como chegar ver e saber.



não te esqueças de nos dar "boas" novidades vindas do Montejunto


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2009 às 15:29)

Depois de tanto se cascar no IM, eles chegaram à conclusão que não vale a pena investir tanto em sistemos complexos e dispendiosos para previsão do tempo, e, em época de crise, resolveram simplificar procedimentos e cortar nas despesas.
Veja-se então o SIMPLEX adaptado ao nosso IM:










Espero que não levem a mal um pouquinho de humor para animar os espíritos...


----------



## godzila (5 Fev 2009 às 16:00)

mr. phillip disse:


> Depois de tanto se cascar no IM, eles chegaram à conclusão que não vale a pena investir tanto em sistemos complexos e dispendiosos para previsão do tempo, e, em época de crise, resolveram simplificar procedimentos e cortar nas despesas.
> Veja-se então o SIMPLEX adaptado ao nosso IM:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaparoger (5 Fev 2009 às 16:08)

Gongas disse:


> 4ºC de mínima para esta e a próxima noite em Coimbra segundo o IM. è pena ficamos outra vez a beirinha de ver o elemento branco por esta zona.




4ºc de minima quer dizer 1ºc/2ºc para aki!!
é so darem aki um saltinho


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (5 Fev 2009 às 16:32)

mr. phillip disse:


> Depois de tanto se cascar no IM, eles chegaram à conclusão que não vale a pena investir tanto em sistemos complexos e dispendiosos para previsão do tempo, e, em época de crise, resolveram simplificar procedimentos e cortar nas despesas.
> Veja-se então o SIMPLEX adaptado ao nosso IM:
> 
> 
> ...



 está de mais


----------



## Veterano (5 Fev 2009 às 16:50)

Não sei se isto irá acontecer, mas a Run GFS 12 Z desloca o anticiclone tão para norte e ocidente por volta do dia 20, que abre uma auto-estrada do ar frio siberiano até às nossas paragens!


----------



## raposo_744 (5 Fev 2009 às 16:56)

Até eu me ri....da pedra!


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 17:47)

É só mesmo para sonhar.





Quanto à pedra


----------



## cardu (5 Fev 2009 às 18:29)

thunderboy disse:


> É só mesmo para sonhar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isso é neve do tejo p cima nao é??? a q cotas?? 100 metros??


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2009 às 18:55)

thunderboy disse:


> É só mesmo para sonhar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



onde desencantaste essa imagem da Run12z? 10:00?


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2009 às 18:56)

Hummm1
Esta run tirou precipitação; não me parece que dê neve na maior parte do norte e centro; nalguns locais poderá dar mas a precipitação é muito escassa. A não ser que numa próxima run dê mais precipitação...mas como estamos tão perto é difícil.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 18:58)

squidward disse:


> onde desencantaste essa imagem da Run12z? 10:00?



Fui ao modo 3 em 3h.


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2009 às 18:59)

thunderboy disse:


> Fui ao modo 3 em 3h.



ok, obrigado. Não reparei nessa opção


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (5 Fev 2009 às 19:03)

ja vira este alerta para segunda? http://www.worldweathermodel.com/ tem de clicar em Monday


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2009 às 19:16)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> ja vira este alerta para segunda? http://www.worldweathermodel.com/ tem de clicar em Monday



Isso refere-se a uma depressão que se irá formar ao longo do fim de semana, provavelmente a nos pouco nos vai afectar, só vai afectar os Espanhois e os Franceses.

Nós apenas teremos algum vento e aguaceiros.


----------



## RUiMoReIrA (5 Fev 2009 às 19:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso refere-se a uma depressão que se irá formar ao longo do fim de semana, provavelmente a nos pouco nos vai afectar, só vai afectar os Espanhois.
> 
> Nós apenas teremos algum vento e aguaceiros.




sim, numa análise mais cuidada do GFS das 12 dá para ver que ela se dirige numa rota mais a Norte. Acho que tens razão  vamos ver a das 18


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 19:22)

RUiMoReIrA disse:


> sim, numa análise mais cuidada do GFS das 12 dá para ver que ela se dirige numa rota mais a Norte. Acho que tens razão  vamos ver a das 18



Isso so lá para as 9.30h


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 19:31)

http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/18h.php
http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/24h.php
http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/30h.php
http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/36h.php

Era mesmo bom que assim fosse...


----------



## DRC (5 Fev 2009 às 19:35)

Off-topic: Como é que esse pessoal de Bragança, Guarda, etc ainda fica contente com previsões de neve? Se eu morasse aí já me tinha fartado. 9 ou 10 nevoes este ano! Já chega. Devia vir era trovoada.xD

Por aqui agora deixou de chover. 8ºC
Segundo as previsões mais aguaceiros estão para vir, cá os aguardamos!

edit ás 19h38m - Já veio outro aguaceiro. Chove moderado a forte.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 19:36)

DRC disse:


> Off-topic: Como é que esse pessoal de Bragança, Guarda, etc ainda fica contente com previsões de neve? Se eu morasse aí já me tinha fartado. 9 ou 10 nevoes este ano! Já chega. Devia vir era trovoada.xD
> 
> Por aqui agora deixou de chover. 8ºC



Não é fácil fartar de neve...muito menos fartar de ver nevar!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2009 às 19:44)

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2732978

ora ca esta eu acho sinceramente que amanha por volta das 7 horas da manha haverao surpresas!


----------



## godzila (5 Fev 2009 às 20:02)

cá eu voto mais nas 11 horas





é desta que volto a ver neve


----------



## *Marta* (5 Fev 2009 às 20:14)

DRC disse:


> Off-topic: Como é que esse pessoal de Bragança, Guarda, etc ainda fica contente com previsões de neve? Se eu morasse aí já me tinha fartado.



Garanto-te que não te fartavas!!!   
É tão bonito ver nevar... é como se fosse sempre a primeira vez!!


----------



## Lightning (5 Fev 2009 às 20:32)

Não quero desiludir ninguém, e isto que vou dizer não é verdade nem mentira, apenas ainda não está confirmado:

Pela análise que fiz dos modelos do GFS, o AA vai voltar em breve...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 20:35)

Lightning disse:


> Não quero desiludir ninguém, e isto que vou dizer não é verdade nem mentira, apenas ainda não está confirmado:
> 
> Pela análise que fiz dos modelos do GFS, o AA vai voltar em breve...









Mas não vai estar por muito tempo


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2009 às 20:42)

Lightning disse:


> Não quero desiludir ninguém, e isto que vou dizer não é verdade nem mentira, apenas ainda não está confirmado:
> 
> Pela análise que fiz dos modelos do GFS, o AA vai voltar em breve...



Ele voltou de Férias 

mas parece que vai ser por pouco tempo...veremos


----------



## Lightning (5 Fev 2009 às 20:48)

squidward disse:


> Ele voltou de Férias
> 
> *mas parece que vai ser por pouco tempo...veremos*



Espero bem que sim, afinal o tempo não pode ser sempre chuva, neve, trovoadas e vento, também tem que ter o seu "descanso". 

Uns dias de descanso não fazem mal a ninguém, mas também mais do que 7 dias só com AA já é exagero (para mim)..


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2009 às 20:57)

thunderboy disse:


>



Ele não vai chegar a aparecer, reparem nas depressões que o rodeiam, são muitas, não me parece que ele tenha força sufeciente para cá chegar, para além de que faltam muitas horas, certamente isso irá alterar-se tudo.


----------



## tclor (5 Fev 2009 às 21:00)

*Marta* disse:


> Garanto-te que não te fartavas!!!
> É tão bonito ver nevar... é como se fosse sempre a primeira vez!!



Pois... Essa opinião é partilhada por muita gente habituada à neve, mesmo com alguma idade.

Sleet por aqui.


----------



## joao paulo (5 Fev 2009 às 21:12)

Já trabalhei uma época (inverno) nas pistas e confirmo, nunca nos fartamos de ver neve e nevar...


----------



## jpaulov (5 Fev 2009 às 21:21)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não é fácil fartar de neve...muito menos fartar de ver nevar!



Apesar do rombo que já levei em dois meses por causa da neve e do frio (500 euros de gás para aquecimento)....eu quero mais neve!!!     
...Mas desta vez, uma coisa de jeito.... pelo menos meio metro!! lol


----------



## thunderboy (5 Fev 2009 às 21:34)

Começa a sair a run das 18z.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Fev 2009 às 21:37)

thunderboy disse:


> Começa a sair a run das 18z.



então, que tal??
temos precipitação para amanhã??!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Fev 2009 às 21:38)

thunderboy disse:


> É só mesmo para sonhar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demasiado bom... mas sem precipitação... ...


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

parece-me que na próxima terça e segundo a Run do GFS das 18 existem novamente possibilidades de o Norte ver qualquer coisa de Branco...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> parece-me que na próxima terça e segundo a Run do GFS das 18 existem novamente possibilidades de o Norte ver qualquer coisa de Branco...



Estarás certamente a falar da tua região... Acho que tirando o nordeste e o barroso, amanhã será a última vez/oportunidade que este inverno nos brindará com neve...


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2009 às 22:21)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Estarás certamente a falar da tua região... Acho que tirando o nordeste e o barroso, amanhã será a última vez/oportunidade que este inverno nos brindará com neve...



Calma que falta mais de um mês...aínda pode correr muita tinta...


----------



## RMira (5 Fev 2009 às 22:25)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Estarás certamente a falar da tua região... Acho que tirando o nordeste e o barroso, amanhã será a última vez/oportunidade que este inverno nos brindará com neve...



Epa, eu só queria que viesse um bocadinho cá para baixo um dia destes porque já fez 3 anos que a vi cair pela última e primeira vez! Que saudades 

A madrugada de hoje promete para vocês! Estejam atentos!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Fev 2009 às 22:28)

mirones disse:


> Epa, eu só queria que viesse um bocadinho cá para baixo um dia destes porque já fez 3 anos que a vi cair pela última e primeira vez! Que saudades
> 
> A madrugada de hoje promete para vocês! Estejam atentos!



para os transmontanos talvez... No distrito do Porto, talvez Baião. Já para Paços cidade (não falo de concelho) vai ser MMMMMMMUUUUITO dificil...Estou pouco crente, acreditem...  mas, obrigado pela forcinha!


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Fev 2009 às 23:23)

Hum...Pelo menos uns aguaceiros de água neve amanhã és capaz de ver uma vez que se os modelos não errarem por muito há condições favoráveis para cotas *relativamente* baixas (atenção que não disse baixas...).


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Fev 2009 às 23:27)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Hum...Pelo menos uns aguaceiros de água neve amanhã és capaz de ver uma vez que se os modelos não errarem por muito há condições favoráveis para cotas *relativamente* baixas (atenção que não disse baixas...).



Ah sim!  isso sim! mas, isso é relativamente frequente em Paços... Todos os invernos temos água-neve


----------



## Veterano (5 Fev 2009 às 23:33)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> para os transmontanos talvez... No distrito do Porto, talvez Baião. Já para Paços cidade (não falo de concelho) vai ser MMMMMMMUUUUITO dificil...Estou pouco crente, acreditem...  mas, obrigado pela forcinha!



 Meus amigos, sem pretender utilizar uma análise rigorosa, até porque a esta distância seria uma utopia, tenho um feeling que, por alturas do Carnaval, estaremos com um trajecto de ar continental, de leste, em vez de oeste como até agora.

 O AA este Inverno está preguiçoso, não quer nada connosco. Assim, porque não acreditar que para além do frio surja um pouco de humidade, para a neve nos visitar a quotas baixas?

 O GFS parece a médio prazo antever essa possibilidade


----------



## VerticalHorizon (5 Fev 2009 às 23:37)

Veterano disse:


> Meus amigos, sem pretender utilizar uma análise rigorosa, até porque a esta distância seria uma utopia, tenho um feeling que, por alturas do Carnaval, estaremos com um trajecto de ar continental, de leste, em vez de oeste como até agora.
> 
> O AA este Inverno está preguiçoso, não quer nada connosco. Assim, porque não acreditar que para além do frio surja um pouco de humidade, para a neve nos visitar a quotas baixas?
> 
> O GFS parece a médio prazo antever essa possibilidade



Bom... vamos ver...  seria muito bom!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2009 às 01:23)

Bom, retiro o que disse há pouco, o AA vem aí  tambem já sabe bem  mas é pouco tempo, o que vem depois logo se verá :assobio:


----------



## thunderboy (6 Fev 2009 às 01:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bom, retiro o que disse há pouco, o AA vem aí  tambem já sabe bem  mas é pouco tempo, o que vem depois logo se verá :assobio:



Ele vem aí mas esta run reduziu "o tempo de estadia em Portugal"


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Fev 2009 às 02:31)

Ao ver as certezas para tantos dias 
e logo dias tão díspares,
agora de aguaceiros,segunda de temporais e quarta de acalmia,
recordo sempre a incerteza que logo no dia seguinte por vezes se manifestava
quando era menino e moço e quando com o meu Pai lá íamos os dois,à procura
de eventos significativos.
Muitas vezes batemos com o nariz na porta.
Outras, a surpresa assaltava-nos.
E ainda me faz um pouco de confusão JÁ saber que este tempo de aguaceiros
cederá lugar a chuva e vento na segunda- e a partir de quarta-feira regressará enfim o sol.
Já estará tudo previsto,e bem previsto para mais de 5 dias,
Talvez seja por isso que muitos de nós ainda queirámos ver mais além.
Qualquer coisa que não esteja delineada,algo que ainda possa cheirar a surpresa .
O que era a surpresa do dia seguinte é hoje a hipotética surpresa da semana seguinte.
Com ganhos na protecção civil
com 7 dias de perda   de suspense...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2009 às 11:08)

Neste momento neste mês que leva apenas 6 dias contabilizados levamos aqui na zona de Faro-Olhão cerca de 40 mm contabilizados.
A média de 71-90 para VRSA é de 46 mm, e entre 61-90 é de 72 mm para Faro!!

Ora bem analisando o tempo até Segunda diria que poderemos contabilizar no máximo aí uns 5 mm de precipitação... e depois AA até perder de vista !!
Se atingir a média fraquissima de 71-90 é uma forte hipótese, atingir a média de 61-90 é uma mera miragem !!

Eu tenho um palpite muito forte que a segunda metade de Fevereiro será gélida mas isso é somente um mero palpite meu ....


----------



## VerticalHorizon (6 Fev 2009 às 16:13)

Bem, parece-me que o IM espanhol acertou de forma brilhante quanto a cotas de neve... previam cotas de 300metros para sul da Galiza e assim deve ter sido...
Nevou em Paços nesta manhã, logo a cota esteve nos 300metros... caiu agua-neve no Porto (eu estava muito perto do ponto mais alto da cidade - o Marques, a cerca de 150m de altitude)...  vou tentar colocar o video do aguaceiro de agua-neve no Porto.


----------



## stormy (6 Fev 2009 às 17:53)

parece que depois da festa de 2f vem ai sol e calor ainda se fosse trovoada e calorbem há que aproveitar os próximos dias e, depois do AA se ir embora parece que vamos ter circulação continental e talvez surpresas ( neve) a cotas baixas
também é preciso lembrar que a partir de agora é sempre a aquecer pois já estamos em Fevereiro


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2009 às 20:21)

Eu vejo Anticiclone por todos os lados e temperaturas agradáveis. Não é mau de todo, vamos ver se se sucedem na 2ª quinzena do mês algumas depressões atlânticas que nos tragam água. 

Infelizmente isso vai fazer terminar a temporada de neve deste Inverno. Vem aí o primeiro assomo da Primavera, os dias já estão um bocadinho maiores e sabe bem fazer um jogging ao final da jornada de trabalho.


----------



## godzila (6 Fev 2009 às 21:14)

BEM...
O que é isto


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2009 às 21:18)

godzila disse:


> BEM...
> O que é isto



Um segundo painel habitual, e longe de qualquer horizonte de previsão credível...


----------



## tclor (6 Fev 2009 às 21:22)

godzila disse:


> BEM...
> O que é isto



Não querendo discutir a validade deste modelo, até porque não possuo conhecimentos suficientes para isso, ele lembra-me uma frase que se aplica muitas vezes aqui em Loriga: "O Carnaval gosta de neve!"


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 21:25)

godzila disse:


> BEM...
> O que é isto



Ainda que estejamos a discutir, fantasias a +384h, eu pessoalmente não gosto nada deste painel, pelo menos enquanto não preencherem de riscas a metade Sul de Portugal. 

E atenção que estamos a discutir a run paralela 

Está é a imagem a da Run Operacional:


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2009 às 21:37)

Vamos apreciar o AA, não ??  já tenho saudades do sol...será pouco tempo, não se apoquentem.


----------



## Lousano (6 Fev 2009 às 21:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos apreciar o AA, não ??  já tenho saudades do sol.



Apreciar as geadas, nevoeiro, frio... 

Ainda por cima parece que o anticiclone vai estar mais forte do que pensava.

Ou seja, está para durar


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2009 às 21:45)

Lousano disse:


> Apreciar as geadas, nevoeiro, frio...
> 
> Ainda por cima parece que o anticiclone vai estar mais forte do que pensava.
> 
> Ou seja, está para durar



Faz tudo parte do Inverno


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 22:02)

A tal depressão cavada para o dia 9 vai acabar por não afectar em termos de vento nem Portugal e pouco a Espanha, quem vai levar com ela em força são de novo os franceses  mas ainda assim uma frente activa vai afectar segunda ao fim da noite e madrugada de terça principalmente o norte e centro...depois... bem depois AA, o europeu diz que pode ser breve até 15 o GFS prolonga mais uns dias até por volta do dia 20...


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2009 às 22:08)

miguel disse:


> bem depois AA, o europeu diz que pode ser breve até 15 o GFS prolonga mais uns dias até por volta do dia 20...



Apenas acrescento à tua correctíssima análise que o Europeu além de tornar breve a visita do AA é mais generoso no que toca à invasão de frio de leste, ou seja, sem dúvida mais frio e instável que o GFS à entrada do longo prazo...

O tempo dirá


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2009 às 22:44)

vitamos disse:


> Apenas acrescento à tua correctíssima análise que o Europeu além de tornar breve a visita do AA é mais generoso no que toca à invasão de frio de leste, ou seja, sem dúvida mais frio e instável que o GFS à entrada do longo prazo...
> 
> O tempo dirá



não consigo ter acesso à Run das 12 do europeu a nível das temperaturas a 850Hpa...alguém me pode ajudar?


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

O GFS nesta run das 18 vai de encontro ao europeu e a partir de dia 15 as peças voltam a se encaixar para termos animação


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2009 às 22:59)

ferreira5 disse:


> não consigo ter acesso à Run das 12 do europeu a nível das temperaturas a 850Hpa...alguém me pode ajudar?



Também não consigo aceder... Só agora reparei que de facto as existentes no meteociel pertencem à run das 0z...

Espero que não seja novo black out, como aconteceu há uns tempos e que durou bastantes dias...


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2009 às 23:03)

vitamos disse:


> Também não consigo aceder... Só agora reparei que de facto as existentes no meteociel pertencem à run das 0z...
> 
> Espero que não seja novo black out, como aconteceu há uns tempos e que durou bastantes dias...



Pois é isso e por acaso estou muito curioso para ve se seguem as tendências...


----------



## Lousano (6 Fev 2009 às 23:05)

Sempre podem utilizar do "Weather Online", apesar dos gráficos não serem o melhores.

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/t850_frame.htm


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2009 às 23:09)

Lousano disse:


> Sempre podem utilizar do "Weather Online", apesar dos gráficos não serem o melhores.
> 
> http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/t850_frame.htm



Mas esses modelos são do GFS? Não são do ECMWF...


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2009 às 23:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mas esses modelos são do GFS? Não são do ECMWF...



Exacto... tem mapas também do ecm mas sem a temperatura a 850hPa.


----------



## Lousano (6 Fev 2009 às 23:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mas esses modelos são do GFS? Não são do ECMWF...



Erro meu... onde fui eu ver que era do americano?!


----------



## Veterano (7 Fev 2009 às 01:45)

Já deve estar tudo a dormir, mas sempre vou dizendo que a Run 18 do GFS parte o AA ao meio a partir do dia 21 e espalha as baixas pressões a toda a largura do mapa, sendo de prever que isso vai acontecer mais cedo ou mais tarde...


----------



## Aurélio (7 Fev 2009 às 10:34)

Pois eu só vejo AA a unica hipoteste ... é ele esticar-se todoem forma oval até ao UK, se tal nãp acontecer teremos AA até ao final do mes pelo menos !!

Mas para ser sincero acho que a paritir de agora isto apenas vai dar AA !!

E será apenas mais um mes abaixo da média qualquer que ela seja !!


----------



## psm (7 Fev 2009 às 10:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois eu só vejo AA a unica hipoteste ... é ele esticar-se todoem forma oval até ao UK, se tal nãp acontecer teremos AA até ao final do mes pelo menos !!
> 
> Mas para ser sincero acho que a paritir de agora isto apenas vai dar AA !!
> 
> E será apenas mais um mes abaixo da média qualquer que ela seja !!






Pois mas Aurélio isso tás a ver no GFS, pois no ECMWF lá para os 8 dias há uma mudança de padrão.
Concordo que a cunha anticiclonica onde está, é para durar alguns dias.


----------



## Veterano (7 Fev 2009 às 11:36)

psm disse:


> Pois mas Aurélio isso tás a ver no GFS, pois no ECMWF lá para os 8 dias há uma mudança de padrão.
> Concordo que a cunha anticiclonica onde está, é para durar alguns dias.



A grande questão é até quando o AA vai exercer a sua influência sobre a PI.
A entrada posterior de instabilidade será (esperemos) com um trajecto continental, ao contrário do que se está a passar agora.
Desta forma, tudo se conjuga para um Carnaval branco.
Claro que apenas se trata de especulação, mas o interesse essencial deste fórum (para mim) é, apesar dos poucos conhecimentos teóricos que possuo, usar décadas de observação empírica dos fenómenos atmosféricos. Não é verdade que a história se repete?


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2009 às 11:48)

Veterano disse:


> A grande questão é até quando o AA vai exercer a sua influência sobre a PI.
> A entrada posterior de instabilidade será (esperemos) com um trajecto continental, ao contrário do que se está a passar agora.
> Desta forma, tudo se conjuga para um Carnaval branco.
> Claro que apenas se trata de especulação, mas o interesse essencial deste fórum (para mim) é, apesar dos poucos conhecimentos teóricos que possuo, usar décadas de observação empírica dos fenómenos atmosféricos. Não é verdade que a história se repete?



Sem dúvida! A tendência parece ser continental no longo prazo do modelo Europeu... Se assim for essas alturas carnavalescas seriam sem dúvida interessantes. Por outro lado e também no meu "amadorismo" de previsão, fica contudo aquele receio de tudo o que venha por via continental, em termos de possível fiasco. Os dias frios nem sempre são sinónimo de animação meteorológica. Resta contudo essa janela do ECM da conjugação a baixas pressões que poderiam criar cenários interessantes. 
O problema é que a tanto tempo tudo muda... e embora o ECM esteja tão favorável como ontem, as configurações mudaram totalmente em 12 horas!

A paciência é uma virtude... Mas agora como andamos com  barriga cheia, a nossa sensibilidade à previsão meteorológica também se alterou. No ano passado a nossa conversa por estes tópicos era bem, mas bem diferente


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Fev 2009 às 11:49)

Quantos dias teremos AA a influenciar-nos directamente depois de quarta-feira?
é essa a questão que se coloca agora.
Se espreitarmos os modelos a 200 horas temos um vasto leque de opções 
e como diz o povo haverá de tudo como na farmácia:
Enquanto o GFS eterniza o AA bem cima de nós







[/URL][/IMG]


já o ECMWF antevê mais situações que iriam encher de novo o nosso forum com inúmeras mensagens ,já que as situações de frio com precipitações regressariam






[/URL][/IMG]

Mas há também outros modelos aqui representados pelo GEM ,que não senhor,
nem uma coisa ,nem outra , mas sim o regresso de frentes atlânticas com 
precipitações mais quantiosas quanto mais a norte estivermos






[/URL][/IMG]

Vasto e alargado é o leque de opções.
Lá para o início da outra semana cá estaremos para ver quem Hoje tinha razão.
Também concordo com o Psm : "cheira-me que vamos tê-lo (o AA) para muitos dias. Oxalá ande com o olfacto avariado.


----------



## cova beira (7 Fev 2009 às 13:44)

penso que o ecmwf esta bastante bom o gfs nao vale a pena olhar alem de 140 horas anda sempre a toa o europeu é muito mais consintente 




na minha opiniao ainda muito frio esta para vir mais tarde ou mais cedo tal como na abertura do topico alguem referia que esta prevista uma onda de frio 


as previsoes de temperatura media para este mes sao brutalmente geladas quase nunca visto este fevereiro ainda tem muito para dar


----------



## cova beira (7 Fev 2009 às 13:47)

ja agora fica tambem aqui previsao de que as tradicionais frentes atlanticas serao escassas o que sera muito importante para que todo o frio europeu desca ate nos


----------



## LuisFilipe (7 Fev 2009 às 14:04)

A partir de segunda feira, xau xau chuva e tempo frio. 

Olá Sol e calor. 

Finalmente. 

Tou farto de xuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2009 às 14:33)

A partir de terça, iremos ter sem dúvida a influência do AA, ao fim de mais de 1 mês, iremos assistir aos primeiros dias de céu limpo do ano 

Só é pena que vai estar algum vento, se não teriámos uns dias agradáveis, mas enfim, não se pode pedir tudo  a nortada é normal nesta altura do ano.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2009 às 14:37)

cova beira disse:


> ja agora fica tambem aqui previsao de que as tradicionais frentes atlanticas serao escassas o que sera muito importante para que todo o frio europeu desca ate nos



Continuo a não perceber como é que a partir de previsões para o UK traças previsões para Portugal. 
Isso para as previsões de Janeiro não resultou muito bem. Todo aquele frio que previas no final de Dezembro, que se iria abater em Janeiro, acabou por não se concretizar.

E quanto a este mapa de precipitação, não vejo onde vês que as frentes serão escassas.
O interior do UK recebe 70% da precipitação normal, mas o centro de França já recebe mais que 100%, o que significa que até choverá lá mais que o normal.
E quanto a Portugal, não aparece nesse mapa de previsão.

O mês para já começou bem chuvoso. A próxima década do mês prevê-se à partida seca. Quanto à última década, ainda ninguém sabe.


----------



## irpsit (7 Fev 2009 às 16:11)

Depois de um Janeiro sim frio (temperaturas entre os -11 e os +4), o mes de Fevereiro tem sido bem quente aqui na Austria. Hoje cheguei aos +14 graus à tarde, incrivel!

Posso dizer que no global, nesta zona da europa, o tempo este inverno tem estado bem mais *quente* que a média, apesar do inverno mais frio em Portugal e UK.
E até me custa a perceber, compreender, como é possível estar tanto frio em Franca e Reino Unido, quando sao apenas uns 1500 km a oeste!

Nao arrisco em nada falar de arrefecimento global...!


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Fev 2009 às 17:53)

Bem interessante a saída do GFS para o fim de semana antes do Carnaval, com frio de trajecto continental a precipitação associada. Isto são previsões a muito longo prazo, mas a tendência para um Carnaval branco parece existir.


----------



## RMira (7 Fev 2009 às 18:17)

Relamente parece que a tendência será na semana seguinte à próxima a deslocação do ar frio com alguma (pouca) precipitação associada. Era uma situação já previsivel e que sempre esperei que viesse a acontecer mais cedo (sempre pensei que seria esta semana que passou). O certo é que houve um atraso e penso que o Carnaval será branco em muitos locais... 

Ainda falta muito tempo mas é bonito de ver a consonância entre GFS e ECMWF


----------



## cardu (7 Fev 2009 às 18:23)

Desculpem lá, mas estive a ver o gfs para o fim de semana de 13 a 16 fevereiro e vou passar esse fim de semana a Holanda... é impressão minha ou por aqueles lados de acordo com o modelo vou apanhar muito frio e alguma neve??

Fiquem bem


----------



## RMira (7 Fev 2009 às 18:34)

cardu disse:


> Desculpem lá, mas estive a ver o gfs para o fim de semana de 13 a 16 fevereiro e vou passar esse fim de semana a Holanda... é impressão minha ou por aqueles lados de acordo com o modelo vou apanhar muito frio e alguma neve??
> 
> Fiquem bem



Boas,

O frio parece-me garantido. A precipitação não deverá ser muita mas pode ser que apanhes alguma coisinha


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2009 às 19:01)

Este run do Europeu confima apenas o fim do Inverno e o início da Primavera... Nada de chuva, nada de frio, bloqueio anticliconico a perder de vista, temperaturas agradáveis... voltaremos então ao tempo normal na época.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Fev 2009 às 19:05)

Interessante esta run do GFS. Apesar de ser a muito longo prazo mete risco de neve do norte a sul de Portugal durante cerca de 60h.

E depois deste episódio de possíveis neves e muito frio, parece estar a avizinhar-se outro logo a seguir.


----------



## psm (7 Fev 2009 às 19:40)

Pela nova saida do ECMWF, o AA vai-se eternizar aqui na PI por uns bons tempos, com dias amenos e noites frias.


----------



## cova beira (7 Fev 2009 às 21:55)

AnDré disse:


> Continuo a não perceber como é que a partir de previsões para o UK traças previsões para Portugal.
> Isso para as previsões de Janeiro não resultou muito bem. Todo aquele frio que previas no final de Dezembro, que se iria abater em Janeiro, acabou por não se concretizar.
> 
> E quanto a este mapa de precipitação, não vejo onde vês que as frentes serão escassas.
> ...








se bem te lembras discutiamos se realmente ia haver uma entrada de frio continental para o inicio de janeiro e eu sempre defendi que tal ia acontecer se tu achas que a temperatura media de janeiro esteve normal para a época e nao mais fria isso é contigo tambem deves achar normal nevar no porto e braga 



alem do mais as tradicionais frentes de sudoeste oeste trazem tudo menos frio e tambem devias saber se estas frentes fossem tendencia no resto que falta para acabar o mes o reino unido nao teria uma precipitacao abaixo da media 




ja agora tal como da ultima vez para todo aquele frio estar previsto para a centro europa e arredores continuo a prever que haja muito frio no que falta deste mes é facil de perceber no modelo que vai ser muito mis que em janeiro 



falamos quando voltar a nevar em sitios pouco habituais ou no fim do mes


----------



## Veterano (7 Fev 2009 às 21:56)

psm disse:


> Pela nova saida do ECMWF, o AA vai-se eternizar aqui na PI por uns bons tempos, com dias amenos e noites frias.



Para os próximos dias, a partir de 3ªfeira dia 10, estamos todos de acordo: o AA aparece com pujança em cima da PI e logo a seguir estende-se para lá das Ilhas Britânicas. Mais dia menos dia (talvez pouco mais de uma semana), irá ser repelido. De que forma? Aposto (por alguns modelos que observei) por uma corrente de ar frio continental, mesmo siberiano.

E em termos de precipitação? Claro que o GFS coloca-nos debaixo de neve, do Minho ao Algarve, o exagero do costume. Sobre esta última questão só nos resta aguardar.

Se me permitem, para terminar e completamente off-topic (ou talvez não), gostaria de deixar uma singela homenagem a Lux Interior, vocalista dos The Cramps, falecido há dias aos 61 anos de problemas cardíacos. Quem porventura se recordar de temas como " Goo Goo Muck" (verdadeira dança da chuva!), compreenderá as minhas palavras...

Deus abençoe o nosso Forum!


----------



## Lightning (7 Fev 2009 às 22:25)

Pois é, amigos.. eu bem tinha dito que o AA vai voltar 

Pelo menos durante uma semana vamos levar com ele. Depois logo se vê o que se seguirá...

Não dou mais do que uma semana ao AA.


----------



## iceworld (8 Fev 2009 às 00:04)

Veterano disse:


> Para os próximos dias, a partir de 3ªfeira dia 10, estamos todos de acordo: o AA aparece com pujança em cima da PI e logo a seguir estende-se para lá das Ilhas Britânicas. Mais dia menos dia (talvez pouco mais de uma semana), irá ser repelido. De que forma? Aposto (por alguns modelos que observei) por uma corrente de ar frio continental, mesmo siberiano.
> 
> E em termos de precipitação? Claro que o GFS coloca-nos debaixo de neve, do Minho ao Algarve, o exagero do costume. Sobre esta última questão só nos resta aguardar.
> 
> ...



Como te compreendo Veterano. 
Tal como tive oportunidade de escrever no site oficial: " O melhor performer e os melhores concertos que já vi até hoje"

Desculpem o off-topic


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2009 às 00:47)

A partir de dia 13 o AA vai-nos começar a abandonar


----------



## meteo (8 Fev 2009 às 01:43)

Agreste disse:


> Este run do Europeu confima apenas o fim do Inverno e o início da Primavera... Nada de chuva, nada de frio, bloqueio anticliconico a perder de vista, temperaturas agradáveis... voltaremos então ao tempo normal na época.



Sabe sempre bem! .. Já tivemos chuva,frio,neve,trovoada,muito vento..Que venha agora o bom tempo por uns tempos


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2009 às 02:02)

cova beira disse:


> se bem te lembras discutiamos se realmente ia haver uma entrada de frio continental para o inicio de janeiro e eu sempre defendi que tal ia acontecer se tu achas que a temperatura media de janeiro esteve normal para a época e nao mais fria isso é contigo tambem deves achar normal nevar no porto e braga



E eu não defendi o contrário. O que te disse foi que com o mapa que apresentaste era muito escasso acreditar na tua previsão.

Ao que respondeste:


cova beira disse:


> é facil perceber na imagem k tambem a penisula iberica vai ter temperaturas abaixo da media portanto s nao for a proxima semana vai ser mais tarde



Do tipo: O frio há-de vir, se não for para a semana é mais tarde.
Se estamos no inverno, é normal vir frio mais cedo ou mais tarde, ou não?
Ainda assim criticas-te as run como "absurdas". Algo que acabou por não ser. Este inverno, ao contrário do anterior, as runs do GFS até têm estado bastante boas.




cova beira disse:


> alem do mais as tradicionais frentes de sudoeste oeste trazem tudo menos frio e tambem devias saber se estas frentes fossem tendencia no resto que falta para acabar o mes o reino unido nao teria uma precipitacao abaixo da media
> 
> ja agora tal como da ultima vez para todo aquele frio estar previsto para a centro europa e arredores continuo a prever que haja muito frio no que falta deste mes é facil de perceber no modelo que vai ser muito mis que em janeiro
> 
> falamos quando voltar a nevar em sitios pouco habituais ou no fim do mes




E volto a perguntar: Se nesse mapa, a sul do UK, (mais próximo de Portugal que o centro de UK onde a anomalia é de 70%), a anomalia de precipitação até se prevê positiva, porque dizes que as frentes serão escassas?
Se forem centros depressionários a oeste de Portugal, darão precipitação abundante em Portugal, impedindo o frio do interior europeu de chegar até nós. Darão ainda chuva a França, mas o UK fica com pouca precipitação, certo?
Não estou a dizer que é isso que vai acontecer. Mas pelo mapa que mostras até é provavel. Ou não?

E não é quando nevar nos lugares menos habituais que gostava que me explicasses essa tua interpretação.


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2009 às 02:51)

AnDré disse:


> E eu não defendi o contrário. O que te disse foi que com o mapa que apresentaste era muito escasso acreditar na tua previsão.
> 
> Ao que respondeste:
> 
> ...








esta semana teve temperaturas bastante invernais logicamente por ser inverno como referes mas eu nao me estou a referir a este tipo de temperaturas habituais para a epoca se a media é tao baixa no centro da europa logicamente isso vai se reflectir aqui em portugal 
  se bem te lembras o modelo que discutimos em janeiro tinha temperaturas 1 grau abaixo da media este de fevereiro tem temperaturas 3 e mais graus abaixo da media 



em relacao as tais frentes atlanticas que sao caracteriscas de tempo ameno  todas elas vao direitas ao reino unido nao vao para marrocos  


essa precipitacao que o modelo mostra para a penisula e franca provalvelmente vai acontacer sobre outras formas que serao muito mais propicias a chegada do frio ,,, nao te esquecas tambem que no principio deste mes ja tivemos grandes quantidades de precipitacao so falta o frio 



em reçlacao ainda a escassa precipitacao naquela regiao da europa pode tambem sugerir que pelo menos durante uma semana pode exatamente naquela zona estar situado o anticioclone e como deves calcular isso vai permitir o fluxo siberiano 


para mim aqueles dois modelos a acrecentar a previsao que esta referida no inicio do topica fazem todo o sentido veremos daqui a algum tempo


----------



## Aurélio (8 Fev 2009 às 11:29)

Bla .. bla.. bla bla ...
Eu acho que nesta configuração prevista do AA da forma como está que nem vamos ter frio e muito menos chuva !!

Agora obviamente que isto depende da forma que ele se vier a espreguiçar-se !!
De qualquer modo acho que o que vamos ter será: tempo seco e ameno, ou tempo seco e frio !!
Não acredito neste cenário ...
Sei que é prematuro dizer mas acho que as frentes atlânticas caracteristicas do Inverno !!

Eu ainda estou á espera de uma depressão a Sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente !!


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2009 às 11:35)

esta run das 6z do GFS já moderou bastante o frio sendo que, segundo este modelo, a T.850hpa vai manter-se entre 5 e 0Cº excepto no  NE  onde será ligeiramente negativa.
nao obstante o cenario ameno do GFS há outrs modelos que metem temperaturas de -7Cº tao a sul como lisboa o que acho que é um exagero.
 teremos entao dias amenos e soalheros de dia 11 até dia 15 e dias frescos e probabilidade de precipitação de dia 15 em diante. 
 boas a todos


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2009 às 11:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu ainda estou á espera de uma depressão a Sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente !!


 talvez com o este cenario do GFS  das 6z


----------



## Veterano (8 Fev 2009 às 11:48)

A última Run 6 do GFS mostra a grande dificuldade de lidar com o comportamento futuro do AA (que ainda nem chegou até nós!).

 O facto é que este Inverno se tem mostrado de constantes mutações: aparecem dias agradáveis, como o de ontem, hoje cai uma morrinha, amanhã chove a valer, a seguir vem o frio, o vento de manhã é de sudoeste, à tarde passa para noroeste, enfim tudo muito incerto.

 O GFS em cada Run altera significativamente o médio prazo, estou convencido que só perto do final da próxima semana poderemos saber o que nos espera neste Carnaval...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2009 às 13:58)

se aquilo se chega um pouco mais para a esquerda  mas apreciemos por agora o sol, lá para quarta feira já se verá o fim ao reino do AA.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2009 às 15:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> se aquilo se chega um pouco mais para a esquerda  mas apreciemos por agora o sol, lá para quarta feira já se verá o fim ao reino do AA.



Efectivamente há uma tendência a delinear-se para o frio se instalar para o final da próxima semana. Se há runs que indicam mais frio há outras que indicam menos frio - a dúvida será que frio teremos, não se o teremos...
Poderemos ter uma situação de frio marcado como poderemos ter uma situação normal de dias amenos e noites frias. Vamos ver o que nos reserva o andar da carruagem.
Por vezes temos tendência a avaliar as runs por aquilo que esperamos que aconteça e não efectivamente olhando de forma objectiva para os cenários dos modelos meteorológicos. Não que isso seja mau, mas por vezes incorremos em grandes desvios em relação à realidade.


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2009 às 16:33)

com a run das 12z nem frio nem chuva penso que já tivemos muita fruta este inverno.....agora é esperar que o general inverno nos diga adeus com a tempestade de 2f...... pois eu nao acredito em muito mais, é a lei das probabilidades e do equilibrio dinamico
a ver vamosboas


----------



## Veterano (8 Fev 2009 às 16:52)

stormy disse:


> com a run das 12z nem frio nem chuva penso que já tivemos muita fruta este inverno.....agora é esperar que o general inverno nos diga adeus com a tempestade de 2f...... pois eu nao acredito em muito mais, é a lei das probabilidades e do equilibrio dinamico
> a ver vamosboas



 É sempre a mesma dúvida: a run das 12z no 2º quadro, por alturas do Carnaval, apresenta o fim do AA e a consequente instabilidade: chuva, neve (a que quotas?), frio, tudo ainda muito longínquo.

 Até essa data, o AA vai-nos proporcionar tempo estável e as temperaturas vão ser amenas.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2009 às 17:41)

Fala-se tanto do carnaval e só é dia 24. Até lá temos muito tempo...
Mas penso que teremos um quadro de AA localizado algures entre o Reino Unido e a Escandinávia a trazer algum ar frio siberiano - quanto só mais tarde veremos...mas o facto é que os vários modelos apontam essa hipótese (longínqua mas já com uma boa tendência para)


----------



## godzila (8 Fev 2009 às 19:59)

vem ai a idade do gelo


----------



## Fantkboy (8 Fev 2009 às 21:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Fala-se tanto do carnaval e só é dia 24. Até lá temos muito tempo...
> Mas penso que teremos um quadro de AA localizado algures entre o Reino Unido e a Escandinávia a trazer algum ar frio siberiano - quanto só mais tarde veremos...mas o facto é que os vários modelos apontam essa hipótese (longínqua mas já com uma boa tendência para)



Neste caso o Europeu está a ser mais consistente do que o Americano!
Está tudo muito incerto! Certo é a visita do nosso Amigo AA... 


Aristocrata disse:


> Mas penso que teremos um quadro de AA localizado algures entre o Reino Unido e a Escandinávia a trazer algum ar frio siberiano


 Ou não! Tudo aponta para isso! Mas mesmo que a localização do AA seja essa há muitos outros factores que poderá impedir a entrada de ar frio seberiano! Tá tudo muito instável no Himisfério Norte! Nota se a cada run, a cada modelo numérico que sai!


----------



## RMira (8 Fev 2009 às 21:28)

Boas,

A control run do ensemble do GFS e muitos membros têm panoramas simplesmente deslumbrantes a partir das 192h em consonância com o ECM. A tendência está lá


----------



## kikofra (8 Fev 2009 às 21:39)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A control run do ensemble do GFS e muitos membros têm panoramas simplesmente deslumbrantes a partir das 192h em consonância com o ECM. A tendência está lá



que panoramas?


----------



## RMira (8 Fev 2009 às 21:44)

kikofra disse:


> que panoramas?




Este por exemplo:







Fonte: Meteociel



Muito fresquinho e apesar de muito pouca, quiçá alguma precipitação.


----------



## godzila (8 Fev 2009 às 22:03)

de onde é que trou a imagem que aqui colocou
eu não vejo tanto fri para dia 17


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2009 às 22:06)

as minhas esperancas estao naquele que considero o melhor modelo a medio longo prazo 




é facil perceber que o frio que tanto falo vem ai 
















depois de tudo isto esta aberto o comboio siberiano que podera trazer aquilo que o gfs vem modelando


----------



## thunderboy (8 Fev 2009 às 22:08)

godzila disse:


> de onde é que trou a imagem que aqui colocou
> eu não vejo tanto fri para dia 17



É uma run de controlo.
Vê aqui:


----------



## Lightning (8 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

É mesmo preciso isto?...






Apesar de serem previsões a longo prazo, têm uma probabilidade razoável de acontecer...


----------



## thunderboy (8 Fev 2009 às 22:12)

Lightning disse:


> É mesmo preciso isto?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E já andei aí a "passear" e reparei que dão 2ºC de mínima para Lisboa dia 17.


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2009 às 22:31)

Que venha o sol, sol, sol, sol 
Que isto se concretize 






Depois disso, pode vir a chuva, neve


----------



## thunderboy (8 Fev 2009 às 22:35)

A partir das 192h lá está o AA a arrumar as malas e a partir para outras paragens.





Mas...
Infelizmente parece que vai voltar.


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2009 às 23:03)

penso que cenarios de -7Cº  nos 850hpa seria ago impossivel/cataclismico
com sorte chegará a -5Cº no NE mas mesmo assim o ensemble poe valores entre 0 e -5Cº......esperemosquanto á chuva nem ve-la entre esta terça e dia 15 e, muito pouca de dia 15 em diante


----------



## godzila (9 Fev 2009 às 09:25)

mudou tanto só numa noite amanhã já devem prever 40ºC á sombra


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2009 às 09:45)

godzila disse:


> mudou tanto só numa noite amanhã já devem prever 40ºC á sombra



Volto só a lembrar que as imagens que estás a colocar não pertencem à run operacional do GFS, mas sim a uma run paralela que ainda se encontra em fase de teste


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2009 às 10:22)

vitamos disse:


> Volto só a lembrar que as imagens que estás a colocar não pertencem à run operacional do GFS, mas sim a uma run paralela que ainda se encontra em fase de teste



Está agora a sair a run operacional 6z. Vamos verificar se sempre prevêm frio a sério para depois do dia 20, sendo que até essa data teremos temperaturas amenas.


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2009 às 10:37)

Veterano disse:


> Está agora a sair a run operacional 6z. Vamos verificar se sempre prevêm frio a sério para depois do dia 20, sendo que até essa data teremos temperaturas amenas.



Em médio prazo confirma-se um cenário anticiclónico com algum frio continental associado até um horizonte de previsão de 180h. De referir que o ECM não foge muito a isto mas parece acentuar a componente de leste relativa ao frio, insistindo em alguma instabilidade no longo prazo.

Garantido apenas o sol que nos irá visitar a partir de quarta... E que se vai manter. Esperam-se manhãs frias e tardes agradáveis. Um padrão diferente mas que fará certamente bem ao corpo e à alma


----------



## FTerroso (9 Fev 2009 às 10:50)

Por aqui é previsto muuuito frio a partir de quarta-feira que vai durar alguns dias. A neve vem junto.

Será que esse frio vai para aí?


----------



## RMira (9 Fev 2009 às 11:28)

Boas,

É engraçado verificar que o ensemble do GFS continua a carregar na mesma tecla e o GFS não o segue de todo!  

É uma luta que está para durar  e agora até começa a ser mais interessante, uma vez que o ensemble (nomeadamente a control run) já coloca a situação a menos de 180h! 

Uma luta a acompanhar...

Que imagem: 






Fonte: Meteociel


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 12:24)

Eu voto no AA para os próximos dias, depois voto numa entrada fria, e depois da entrada fria voto numa depressãozinha para animar...


----------



## Lousano (9 Fev 2009 às 12:28)

Despois de ontem o gfs ter-me dado uma machadada do coração com a previsão de um AA a atravessar o Atlântico Norte...







.. hoje consegue animar-me um pouco com desbloqueio das amigas depressões atlânticas.






Pena é não ser um previsão para daqui a 2/3 dias.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2009 às 12:32)

Bom, não se esqueçam que esses cenários são já para o fim de Fevereiro, a cada dia que passa o frio vai-se esfumando cada vez mais 

Quanto ao AA, bem, parece que ele vai provocar uma rica nortada e bem gelada.


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2009 às 12:45)

É o caos absoluto nos modelos a partir do próximo fim de semana. Não se pode concluir nada até pelo menos Quarta Feira, altura em que se verá por onde sobe o AA. Podemos ter desde um marasmo anticiclónico até a uma onda de frio histórica. Esperemos mais 48 horas para que a situação se aclare.


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 12:51)

David sf disse:


> É o caos absoluto nos modelos a partir do próximo fim de semana. Não se pode concluir nada até pelo menos Quarta Feira, altura em que se verá por onde sobe o AA. *Podemos ter desde um marasmo anticiclónico até a uma onda de frio histórica.* Esperemos mais 48 horas para que a situação se aclare.



Não estarás a exagerar um bocado? Não vejo nada de especial nos modelos


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Fev 2009 às 12:55)

Lightning disse:


> Não estarás a exagerar um bocado? Não vejo nada de especial nos modelos



É normal que a longo prazo surgem divergencia entre modelos e alteraçoes significativas a cada modelo que sai! Está tudo muito incerto a medio quanto mais a longo prazo!


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2009 às 12:58)

Depende também do sítio do país, mas nas runs de ontem havia linhas dos ensembles no GFS que, para o Alentejo, chegavam aos -8 a 850 hpa durante cerca de 3 dias. É muito improvável, mas foi uma expressão que usei para referir os extremos de todas as situações que podem ocorrer.


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 13:00)

David sf disse:


> Depende também do sítio do país, mas nas runs de ontem havia linhas dos ensembles no GFS que, para o Alentejo, chegavam aos -8 a 850 hpa durante cerca de 3 dias. É muito improvável, mas foi uma expressão que usei para referir os extremos de todas as situações que podem ocorrer.



Sim, isso é verdade, as RUN's estão sempre a alterar-se devido ao facto de estarem sempre a actualizar.

Temos que esperar mais uns dias para começar a ter outros contornos da situação.


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2009 às 13:32)

Eu pessoalmente cada vez gosto mais dos ensambles  












Tantos membros abaixo dos 0 e alguns inclusive bem perto dos -5 .

_Aguardemos irmãos..._


----------



## Angelstorm (9 Fev 2009 às 16:01)

Então pessoal, como acham que irá estar o tempo, lá para o Carnaval?
Eu gosto de instabilidade , mas quando chega o Carnaval gosto é de bom tempo, para brincar no desfile de Carnaval, da minha santa terrinha, Linhaceira, no concelho de Tomar.
Aproveitem e vejam o Carnaval dos anos anteriores:
*www.carnavaldalinhaceira.blogspot.com*


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2009 às 17:00)

A run do gfs das 12z confirma a presença anticiclónica ao longo do médio prazo. Até ás 180h é a nota dominante embora esta influência se vá, lentamente, esfumando.

O segundo painel à uma orgia fantasiosamente gélida com inúmeros dias de fictícios nevões à cota 0 de Norte a Sul do país 

Portanto, única conclusão para já: aproveitar uns bons dias de sol a partir de amanhã.


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2009 às 17:17)

vitamos disse:


> A run do gfs das 12z confirma a presença anticiclónica ao longo do médio prazo. Até ás 180h é a nota dominante embora esta influência se vá, lentamente, esfumando.
> 
> O segundo painel à uma orgia fantasiosamente gélida com inúmeros dias de fictícios nevões à cota 0 de Norte a Sul do país
> 
> Portanto, única conclusão para já: aproveitar uns bons dias de sol a partir de amanhã.



Estava também a reparar que, de 18 a 24 de Fevereiro, se o cenário desta run das 12z se concretizasse, teriamos que arranjar uns trenós para nos deslocarmos. E atenção que toda a Europa nos acompanharia nesta gélida vaga siberiana.

Agora mais a sério: descontando os excessos habituais nos nossos amigos americanos, estou a contar que este Inverno se despeça assim como começou: em grande!


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2009 às 17:31)

Esta run, a longo prazo é quase igual à das 12z de Sábado. Vale o que vale, mas é consistente a anunciar qualquer coisa, não sendo certamente aqueles 3 dias de consecutivos nevões que lá estão, adivinha-se uma entrada fria por alturas do Carnaval. 
A run paralela é ainda mais fria (em Portel anda mais de uma semana com temperaturas negativas a 850 hpa) e a média dos ensembles também é negativa nesse período. Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 17:31)

Parece que o GFS voltou a pôr o frio... e é claro, a neve.


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Fev 2009 às 17:48)

Vamos a ver com calma, em princípio o frio vem mesmo aí, mas é ainda muito cedo para avançar com cenários concretos de neve a cotas baixas. Os próximos dias serão fundamentais para nos apercebermos melhor do que realmente vai acontecer.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Fev 2009 às 17:51)

João Dias disse:


> Vamos a ver com calma, em princípio o frio vem mesmo aí, mas é ainda muito cedo para avançar com cenários concretos de neve a cotas baixas. Os próximos dias serão fundamentais para nos apercebermos melhor do que realmente vai acontecer.



É pena é que quase de certeza o GFS vai tirar o frio e a precipitação em grande quantidade

Interessante seria de ver uma imagem de satélite da Europa cheia de neve.


----------



## carlitinhos (9 Fev 2009 às 18:23)

apesar de não ser um entendido na materia, mas reconhecendo o que por aqui tenho aprendido, parece-me que se se confirmassem as previsões actuais do ecmpanel que poderia ter elemento branco por aqui 






cumps


----------



## kikofra (9 Fev 2009 às 18:42)

se isto se confirmar tenho sorte?


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2009 às 18:46)

Calma pessoal vai haver neve de norte a sul 

Ora sai uma dose de calmex para mim


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2009 às 18:50)

Ainda nem o AA se instalou por cima de nós, já estão vocês a imaginar o que se irá passar quando ele se for embora, ainda nem sabemos se ele vai mesmo sair de cá, sabem bem como é relação entre ele e nós  nem quero imaginar se ele já não sai de cá antes de Março. 

Eu sinceramente já vejo o Atlântico muito pouco pontente para produzir fortes nevões que cheguem até cá, pouco a pouco o AA vai enchendo ao longo do ano e as depressões diminuindo, algo que já se nota nas cartas até 180h.

Amanhã por esta hora já o teremos por cima da testa  e finalmente céu limpo, já tenho saudades dele.


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2009 às 18:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> nem quero imaginar se ele já não sai de cá antes de Março.



Ele tem que saír  Nem que seja preciso dar-lhe um "sopro"


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2009 às 18:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda nem o AA se instalou por cima de nós, já estão vocês a imaginar o que se irá passar quando ele se for embora, ainda nem sabemos se ele vai mesmo sair de cá, sabem bem como é relação entre ele e nós  nem quero imaginar se ele já não sai de cá antes de Março.
> 
> Amanhã por esta hora já o teremos por cima da testa  e finalmente céu limpo, já tenho saudades dele.



Ceu limpo bem bom assim aproveito pa abrir o carro que esta xeio de humidade com esta chuva que tem caido

Mas vamos lá ver o que virá depois do nosso "amigo"


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2009 às 19:34)

Sinceramente penso que enquanto não aparecer nada no primeiro painel (180h), são apenas miragens...


----------



## DRC (9 Fev 2009 às 19:37)

Mais neve irá cair.
Ainda falta um mês para o fim do Inverno.
E lembro-me de á alguns anos (não á muitos) 
ter nevado na Páscoa no inicio do mês de Abril.
Aproveitem o AA, que será de pouca dura, 
depois virá de novo a precipitação e quem sabe, alguma surpresa.


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2009 às 20:09)

Os meus avos contaram que naquele ano que nevou no porto foi no fim do ano e no carnaval será que a historia ira repetir se??


----------



## Aurélio (9 Fev 2009 às 20:28)

Neve .. Neve .. Voces nunca se fartam de neve?


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2009 às 20:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Neve .. Neve .. Voces nunca se fartam de neve?



Talvez por ser tão rara aqui pelo litoral e mesmo na maior parte do país, é sem dúvida um desafio tentar adivinhar o seu aparecimento.É quase como a busca do Santo Graal!


----------



## Loureso (9 Fev 2009 às 20:42)

Olá a todos

De certa forma este Inverno tem contornos semelhantes aos Invernos pelos quais passei, por exemplo na 1ª metade da década de 80 e que se caracterizavam por longos períodos de tempo chuvoso e “curtas-metragens” de ausência de nuvens. Nessa época vivia em Coimbra, cidade com muito maior grau de exposição à “atlanticidade” quando comparado com a área de Lisboa, sendo que muitas vezes os boletins meteorológicos apresentavam maior densidade nebulosa a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela.
Actualmente verifica-se uma maior uniformidade entre estas duas cidades e acredito que a expansão urbanística em Coimbra desde então, seja um dos factores que contribuiu para esta já pequena diferença.
Ouço muitas vezes dizer que temos assistido a um Inverno “à moda antiga”.
Sinceramente, prefiro um Inverno tipicamente chuvoso ao invés de um Inverno invariavelmente seco!

Actual (Sacavém): Chuvinha qb, vento por vezes forte e 12,5 ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2009 às 22:29)

Já se vê o frio a aparecer no 1º painel da Run das 18 do GFS!


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2009 às 22:34)

Se atendermos à run 18z do GFS, continuamos com bastante frio às 228h, o que não deixa de ser um horizonte ainda pouco credível...


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2009 às 23:12)

Se atendermos à run 18z do GFS, continuamos com bastante frio às 228h, o que não deixa de ser um horizonte ainda pouco credível...[/QUOTE]







 Desculpem, não tinha colocado a imagem na sua dimensão real...


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

Apenas por curiosidade, nem o Norte de África parece escapar à neve na previsão do GFS às 324h


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2009 às 00:08)

Veterano disse:


> Apenas por curiosidade, nem o Norte de África parece escapar à neve na previsão do GFS às 324h



Veterano andas distraído , pois é normal nevar nos montes Atlas no Norte de Marrocos, ora vai lá consultar arquivo do Meteociel e verás. 

Aqui tens um exemplo de há 3 dias atrás e não é a longo prazo é o primeiro painel (+6h). 







Não te esqueças que o pico mais alto desta cordilheira montanhosa, o Jbel Toubkal, tem 4167. É normal nevar por lá. 

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic, mas achei importante ser referido. 

Quanto à saída das 18h, mantém tudo em aberto quanto ao frio e precipitação que esperemos que venham. Sendo que já no primeiro painel, aparece o dito frio.
De destacar ainda que o AA se instala, mas de forma tímida. Pois a ISO 0 anda sempre na P. Ibérica.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (10 Fev 2009 às 00:15)

podem ver algumas fotos de neve nessa região do atlas mais precisamente a caminho do jbel toubkal no link a seguir 

tiradas em maio de 2008

http://barrosodigital.blogspot.com/search/label/TOUBKAL

boa noite


----------



## olheiro (10 Fev 2009 às 01:04)

Não me considero um veterano deste Fórum.

Mas já tive a oportunidade de constatar, ao longo de um ano e poucos meses de permanência,  o sentido de responsabilidade que emana dos responsáveis deste Fórum, dos mais antigos aos mais jovens, tendo em conta a forma como públicamente são hoje encaradas as informações e considerações que aqui vão sendo produzidas.

O MeteoPT enquanto fórum democrático que respeita a liberdade de opiniões na responsabilidade,  tem de facto assumido o importante papel de sede de discussão de questões sérias e densas que têm a ver, não apenas com a meteorologia, mas também com o clima, o conhecimento histórico das expressões climatéricas, com dados estatísticos sobre determinados tipos de ocorrências naturais, sismologia, vulcanologia, efeitos e variabilidade das correntes marítimas, energias alternativas, variáveis geográficas, enfim um mundo de temas aos quais têm correspondido participações que, pessoalmente, considero enriquecedoras da cultura específica que cada um de nós possa transportar.

Na maior parte dessas discussões considero-me um imbondeiro implantado na secura do sertão, que bebe sequiosamente a informação que é dada, consciente da minha ignorância de agora e do futuro, tendo em conta que a minha formação académica não encaixa com o rigor a disciplina e o conhecimento que,  necessàriamente,  têm que enfocar a análise destes temas. Enfim....

Mas garanto-vos que me esforço, no máximo, por acompanhar a leitura dos modelos meteorológicos dos diferentes aplicativos informáticos que consubstanciam  a sua visão de curto,  médio  e longo prazo, tendo em conta o que aprendi nesta minha participação: além das 72/96  horas, poderemos falar de tendências, mas sobretudo de futurologia....e é assim que reconheço que em grande parte dos casos as previsões para lá destas margens de segurança, por vezes são pura poesia...

O que não quer dizer que percamos a nossa alma de poetas. Sonhar é bom...

Mas perante  a deriva de algumas intervenções e projecções que nos últimos tempos aqui têm sido elaboradas, seria talvez tempo de algum recato....Do outro lado desta página , no mundo, real, há quem leve muito a sério o que aqui é escrito...




(este meu escrito é claramente um off -topic....deixo ao critério dos senhores moderadores a sua inserção adequada)


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Fev 2009 às 01:29)

Se forem ver no histórico deste tópico ,tambéu eu brinquei amiúde  aos mapas de 300 e tal horas.E às vezes ainda brinco.É bom brincar.
Poder-se-á brincar sempre.Pois se está lá naquela altura, porque não?
Mas faço aqui um pedido/sugestão:
Num dos mais   participados  tópicos  deste já vasto Forum em tempo de Anticiclone,
que a brincadeira não passe disso;
Faço este reparo porque constato que muitas páginas estão a ser preenchidas por " será que vem? será que não? Oh! Em 6 horas já retiraram o cenário. "Espera lá : -já voltaram a por"  e mais inúmeros comentários  despropositados em cima de previsões destas.
Há 48 horas atrás , o cenário para as 200 ( já não é bem uma brincadeira)estava indefenido.Mostrei  na altura .
Agora , para 180 horas assim permanece.
Tempo globalmente seco, tendencialmente frio até às 120 /140 horas.
Depois?  há as nuances nuns casos e até algumas divergências, noutros.
O GFS insiste em mais episódios de frio/precipitações/eventualmente mais neves e o Europeu ECMWF nem por isso. Ontem estes modelos tinham posições antagónicas.E estamos a falar para 180 /200 horas.
Se vermos isto nesta prepectiva , entenderemos melhor que aqueles mapas para 320 e tal horas  fazem parte da página de lazer do "Jornal dos  Modelos de Previsão", mesmo ao lado das Palavras Cruzadas e do Sudoku...
Mas atenção: Haja brincadeira . Sempre.

P.S. : só agora li o post de Olheiro.


----------



## cova beira (10 Fev 2009 às 03:26)

parabens a todos por este forum principalmente aos inumeros iniciantes que apareceram neste inverno memoravel pena que em termos de previsoes haja muita ou quase nenhuma gente entendida.  ler modelos qualquer um sabe.


mas nos os amadores ca estamos 


pode ser que tenhamos neste forum supostamente o maior em portugal acerca deste tema de a atrair gente entendida que vagueia por foruns muito mais pequenos


----------



## irpsit (10 Fev 2009 às 08:26)

Fico radioso por ver que as previsoes dos modelos da vaga de frio que tinha visto e colocado aqui em 30 de Janeiro, da accuweather, ainda se mantêm!

Afinal, há umas semanas atrás foi detectada igualmente uma variacao anormal da temperatura na estratosfera que indiciava a vinda de um grande anticiclone de bloqueio a descer do polo para a Europa e que traria o frio!

Nao sei se irá ser histórica ou nao. Mas pelo menos fica a esperanca de novas temperaturas negativas para Portugal e Europa, e previsoes de neve a cotas baixas. Será algures entre 14 e 25 de Fevereiro. Eu aposto para esses dias junto à lua nova, *dia 25*, a serem especialmente frios.

Ainda anteontem verifiquei uma descida abrupta da temperatura aqui na Austria, num dia estavam 14° por causa dos westerlies, no seguinte nevou com grande intensidade. Fiquei estupefacto com a descida de tantos graus em poucas horas, materializada com um nevao. Pelo menos o Reino Unido já tem sentido os efeitos desta vaga de frio.


----------



## Veterano (10 Fev 2009 às 08:50)

actioman disse:


> Veterano andas distraído , pois é normal nevar nos montes Atlas no Norte de Marrocos, ora vai lá consultar arquivo do Meteociel e verás.
> 
> Agradeço o teu reparo e ele ainda me toca mais porque tive oportunidade de me deslocar a Marrocos com alguma frequência em afazeres profissionais. Logo, sei que o norte de Marrocos tem um relevo acidentado e podemos dizer um clima continental europeu.
> 
> No meu post pretendia apenas ironizar com o à-vontade com que o GFS coloca possibilidade de neve em latitudes e altitudes baixas (excluindo é claro os montes e serras), dando a entender a quem não conheça por exemplo o nosso país que ele é frequentemente coberto por um manto branco!


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2009 às 09:26)

E quando nos esperam uns dias chatos quanto ao seguimento meteorológico, eis que este Inverno, pródigo em entretenimento, nos oferece uma semana de muito interesse quanto ao seguimento de modelos.
O Europeu já prevê, pelo menos uma onda fresca (ainda não é garantido que seja mesmo fria). O GFS tira, põe, tira, põe, e creio que só a partir de amanhã às 12z começará a estabilizar.


----------



## vitamos (10 Fev 2009 às 09:32)

cova beira disse:


> pode ser que tenhamos neste forum supostamente o maior em portugal acerca deste tema de a atrair gente entendida que vagueia por foruns muito mais pequenos



Como mero amador nestas andanças, deixa-me que te diga que existem por cá alguns meteorologistas e pessoas entendidas 

Apenas uma nota para as palavras sábias do olheiro e nimboestrato. De facto 72h ou , vá lá , 96h são intervalos que à luz dos modelos actuais reflecte algum grau de certeza. Até 180 horas, e caso haja consonâncias entre modelos, podemos desenhar tendências. A partir de 180h temos futurologia...

Por isso brincar é salutar, mas temos sempre que fazer as devidas ressalvas!


----------



## vitamos (10 Fev 2009 às 10:01)

Já agora um breve comentário às runs das 0z dos diversos modelos.

Consonância anticiclónica nos próximos dias, e pelo menos até ao próximo fim de semana, com dias de sol, como anunciado previamente por este tópico.

Quanto ao fim da situação é curiosa a disposição dos diferentes modelos, uma vez que tanto o GEM, NOGAPS e ECM colocam uma entrada fria para daqui a exactamente uma semana... Mas o GFS parece agora reticente...

E esta dança dos modelos, e a troca constante de papéis que faz com que o horizonte de certezas seja muito limitado... 

E entre os cenários possíveis existe sempre o "in between"


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2009 às 11:01)

A run das 6z do GFS é o concretizar das preces dos milhares de portugueses que há tanto tempo rezam pela chegada da primavera.
Nem chuva, nem CAPE/LI, nem frio (que fica bem para lá da península Ibérica), nem nuvens... Enfim, pasmaceira meteorológica. 
*
Meteograma do GFS meteopt.com da run das 6z para a capital.
*




Nem vale a pena mostrar mais meteogramas, pois o cenário é muito idêntico para praticamente todo o território.

Esperemos por melhores run's.


----------



## Veterano (10 Fev 2009 às 11:08)

A run GFS 6z até às 180h não prevê entrada de ar muito frio na PI, em consonância com os outros modelos, sendo porventura o cenário mais realista: o AA a influenciar-nos, estabilidade atmosférica e muito sol.

A partir desta data, vamos para já aguardar, por muito vontade que se tenha de mandar uns palpites


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Fev 2009 às 12:04)

Veterano disse:


> A run GFS 6z até às 180h não prevê entrada de ar muito frio na PI, em consonância com os outros modelos, sendo porventura o cenário mais realista: o AA a influenciar-nos, estabilidade atmosférica e muito sol.
> 
> A partir desta data, vamos para já aguardar, por muito vontade que se tenha de mandar uns palpites



Ora ai está! Esta será provavelmente a run mais realista!  Nao nos esquecemos que o inverno está a acabar! As altas pressoes a aumentar! :P


----------



## ferreirinha47 (10 Fev 2009 às 12:52)

Fantkboy disse:


> Ora ai está! Esta será provavelmente a run mais realista!  Nao nos esquecemos que o inverno está a acabar! As altas pressoes a aumentar! :P



depois de tudo o que foi dito aqui e analisando friamente esta run, penso igualmente que o inverno está a acabar, aguardemos pelas próximas, para confirmação


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2009 às 12:59)

Até à lavagem dos cestos ainda é vindima :assobio:

Não declarem já o fim do Inverno, até Abril muita coisa pode acontecer, mas tambem não "peçam" coisas impossiveis de se virem a concretizar.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2009 às 13:36)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> depois de tudo o que foi dito aqui e analisando friamente esta run, penso igualmente que o inverno está a acabar, aguardemos pelas próximas, para confirmação



Faltam 39 dias para o inverno acabar... quase metade...:assobio:


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2009 às 13:50)

Penso que não se pode dizer que o Inverno está a terminar  Eu continua a ver e com quase alguma certeza digo que o tempo volta a piorar(melhorar) a partir dos dias 17 ou 18 em diante  até lá é aproveitar os dias de sol...


----------



## Lousano (10 Fev 2009 às 13:59)

miguel disse:


> (...) a partir dos dias 17 ou 18 em diante  até lá é aproveitar os dias de sol...



Não necessariamente dias de sol.

Em muitos locais quando exista humidade suficiente e vento inexistente, os dias serão dominados por nevoeiro.

Não me parece o caso, já que nos próximos 3/4 dias estará um pouco de vento.


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2009 às 13:59)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> depois de tudo o que foi dito aqui e analisando friamente esta run, penso igualmente que o inverno está a acabar, aguardemos pelas próximas, para confirmação



O que não é realista é acabar com o Inverno a 10 de Fevereiro. Era como acabar com o Verão a 10 de Agosto.
Não vejo o fim do Verão em nenhum modelo. O europeu da meia noite é excelente para quem gosta de frio, e até tem uma depressão junto ao Algarve; o GFS não mostra nada relevante na última run mas existe uma grande disparidade nos ensembles; outros modelos, como o alemão, mostram a entrada fria.
 Mesmo considerando que vai prevalecer a última run do GFS tal e qual como lá está, essa previsão nem abrange ainda o final deste mês, e todos sabemos como Março costuma trazer coisas interessantes (a mínima da década em Portel foi registada em Março de 2005).

PS: Por que é que se a previsão a longo prazo fosse uma iso de -10 a abarcar a PI diziam que era fantasia, e agora que diz que vamos ficar com AA eternamente já não o é?


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2009 às 14:06)

David sf disse:


> PS: Por que é que se a previsão a longo prazo fosse uma iso de -10 a abarcar a PI diziam que era fantasia, e agora que diz que vamos ficar com AA eternamente já não o é?



Porque é mais fácil termos o AA em cima tal como tivemos nos últimos 5 Outonos/Invernos, que propriamente a incursão de uma Iso de -10 a Portugal e arredores, tais incursões contam-se pelos dedos das mãos o numero que aconteceram, se é que alguma vez chegaram alguma vez a Portugal, acho que tal Iso se ficou apenas por Espanha o mínimo cá deve ter sido uma Iso de -6ºC/-8ºC.


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2009 às 14:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Porque é mais fácil termos o AA em cima tal como tivemos nos últimos 5 Outonos/Invernos, que propriamente a incursão de uma Iso de -10 a Portugal e arredores, tais incursões contam-se pelos dedos das mãos o numero que aconteceram.



Certo, mas todos nós estamos de acordo que o segundo painel é ficção cientifica. Tanto se previr AA, como se previr outra coisa qualquer. E acho que o Inverno acabar tão cedo é quase tão comum como a iso -10.
Só mais uma coisa: já foi há muito tempo, 1956, mas foram medidos -20 a 850 hpa em Barcelona.


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2009 às 14:25)

Baseando-me nos modelos do GFS, arrisco mesmo dizer (sem ter a certeza de nada) que só lá para o final do mês é que vamos ter alguma animação.

Mas os modelos alteram-se todos os dias, todas as RUN's, por isso não liguem muito a esta minha opinião...

Cliquem aqui para ver os modelos.

Neste momento começam já a fazer-se sentir os efeitos da seca.


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Fev 2009 às 15:10)

David sf disse:


> . E acho que o Inverno acabar tão cedo é quase tão comum como a iso -10.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nesta altura do campeonato acho mais provavel o inverno acabar tão cedo  Chuva, vento e trovoada acho que sucederá bastante ainda! Mas frio a iso -10! Puderá acontecer tambem! Mas numa circunstância extraodinária! Na meteorologia eu não meto as mãos no fogo por nada! Tudo pode acontecer e suceder!  podemos isso sim de falar em probabilidades! Essas ao longo dos anos e ao longo das observações efectuadas, iso -10 são bastante raras! Tomamos a consciencia que os dias cada vez são mais longos, cada vez a atmosfera será mais estavel! Cada vez mais as altas pressões prevaleceram!


----------



## Lousano (10 Fev 2009 às 15:17)

Verificando a triste evolução que irá ter o anticiclone, penso que um bom tópico para este mês seria a votação para o valor a temperatura máxima no país (retirando a Madeira).


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2009 às 15:17)

Então mas chuva, vento, trovoada não é Inverno? É óbvio que exagerei quando referi a -10, mas ainda vai haver muito Inverno.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Fev 2009 às 15:56)

Penso que esta discussão "Fim de Inverno/Início da Primavera" também tem que ser contextualizada, em função da região de Portugal de que falamos...

Estou em Albufeira e está um magnífico dia com 18ºC; mas na Covilhã, a esta hora, estão 8,2ºC. Por aqui já há amendoeiras com folhas, porque floriram no início de Janeiro, enquanto que aposto que as de Torre de Moncorvo ainda levarão mais uns 15 dias a florir.

E nas Terras de Barroso teremos que esperar por finais de Maio para os carvalhos e castanheiros verem as primeiras folhas...

Claro que Fevereiro marca, na maioria da nossa geografia continental, o início da transição Inverno/Primavera, que noutros pontos ocorre bem mais tarde em termos temporais.
Mas, para todo o país, parece óbvio que Fevereiro não terá a mesma sequência de dias instáveis como o precedente Janeiro; o que não invalida que não possam ocorrer, de forma isolada, fenómenos extremos. Recordo que, na madrugada de 1 de Março de 2005 (para dar um exemplo relativamente recente), tivemos temperaturas negativas de contornos históricos em muitos pontos do país.

Aguardemos mais uns dias pois, apesar de todos os avanços tecnológicos, as previsões a mais de 3 a 5 dias encerram um tal grau de incerteza que não merecerem grandes discussões.
 Apesar disso, escusado será dizer que, como fanático das invernias, sou dos que está a torcer por uma continuação do Inverno...frio e mais neve, que nunca é demais! 

Para já, pelo menos para a Beira Interior norte, de acordo com o AEMet, os dias prometem ser luminosos e...frios (ver *previsão para Fuentes de Oñoro*).


----------



## thunderboy (10 Fev 2009 às 17:06)

Mostro agora apenas a run do ECMWF, visto que a run do GFS é uma pasmaceira(AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA...até perder de vista.....)


----------



## vitamos (10 Fev 2009 às 17:11)

thunderboy disse:


> Mostro agora apenas a run do ECMWF, visto que a run do GFS é uma pasmaceira(AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA...até perder de vista.....)



Só lembrar que essa é a run das 0z 

A das 12z deve estar a começar a sair!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

Pelos modelos que tem saido aposto (e não é aposta cega) em que a partir de dia 16\17 teremos entrada de ar mais húmido que esta semana, menos sol e um pouco mais fresco. Lá para 24\25 (carnaval) teremos mudança para tempo mais frio (com tempo húmido associado). Mas vamos ver como se comportam as runs que aí vem.
Não penso em cenários catastróficos - penso em cenários um pouco mais desviantes em relação à normal climatológica da última década para o final do mês.


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2009 às 17:30)

thunderboy disse:


> Mostro agora apenas a run do ECMWF, visto que a run do GFS é uma pasmaceira(AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA+AA...até perder de vista.....)



A saída paralela é bastante entretida. A run operacional está quase sempre mais de 5 graus acima da média dos ensembles. Aguardemos pelo Europeu para nos elucidar.


----------



## Perfect Storm (10 Fev 2009 às 17:49)

Sei que ainda faltam 11 dias, no entanto,  se o modelo acertar, as coisas podem animar lá para o dia 21,22 e 23







[/URL][/IMG]


Vamos ser pacientes!!!


----------



## Perfect Storm (10 Fev 2009 às 17:59)

Continua a confirmar!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2009 às 18:45)

O Europeu volta a corroborar as suas últimas saídas e alinha-se com o DWD. Não é normal haver divergência entre os dois principais modelos a tão curto prazo, cerca de 100 horas, pois ao contrário do GFS, o Europeu funde o anticiclone da Escandinávia com o nosso, fazendo-o subir. 
Vejam também as previsões do msn que já mete precipitação com temperaturas baixas a partir de hoje a uma semana.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2009 às 19:36)

David sf disse:


> O Europeu volta a corroborar as suas últimas saídas e alinha-se com o DWD. Não é normal haver divergência entre os dois principais modelos a tão curto prazo, cerca de 100 horas, pois ao contrário do GFS, o Europeu funde o anticiclone da Escandinávia com o nosso, fazendo-o subir.
> Vejam também as previsões do msn que já mete precipitação com temperaturas baixas a partir de hoje a uma semana.



O msn? O que é o msn?


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2009 às 20:09)

ferreira5 disse:


> O msn? O que é o msn?



weather.msn.com
Foi o único site que previu com alguma antecipação o acontecimento de 9-10 de Janeiro e tem-se mostrado muito credível.


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2009 às 20:17)

David sf disse:


> weather.msn.com
> Foi o único site que previu com alguma antecipação o acontecimento de 9-10 de Janeiro e tem-se mostrado muito credível.



e isso é fiável


----------



## DRC (10 Fev 2009 às 20:24)

As previsões colocadas no site www.weather.msn.pt
não são da autoria deles, mas sim da equipa FORECA
www.foreca.com.
Lá têm animações de previsões e meteogramas
para localidades de todo o Mundo.


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2009 às 20:33)

spiritmind disse:


> e isso é fiável



De todos os não oficiais é o mais fiável que eu conheço.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Fev 2009 às 20:52)

A partir de agora isto apenas vai dar é seca .... !!
As previsões sazonais não são nada favoráveis ... e as de médio/longo prazo cada vez tem mais vontade em colocar AA em cima de nós !!

Deste modo penso que este ainda vamos ter cheirinho de Março com tardes solarengas ... mas ainda teremos dias muito frios mas bastante breves !!


----------



## vinc7e (10 Fev 2009 às 20:58)

David sf disse:


> De todos os não oficiais é o mais fiável que eu conheço.



Também acho que é o mais fiável, lembro-me que no dia 8 de jan quando o IM previa cotas de 700m  para o dia seguite o MSN previa neve para todo o norte de Portugal.


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2009 às 21:05)

vinc7e disse:


> Também acho que é o mais fiável, lembro-me que no dia 8 de jan quando o IM previa cotas de 700m  para o dia seguite o MSN previa neve para todo o norte de Portugal.



Realmente o Gfs o ECMWF e afins não são nada ao lado do MSN


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Fev 2009 às 21:05)

boas

alguém tem as previsões  meteorológicas  da meo  para os próximos dias  


estou a brincar será que este tipo de previsões dados por estes locais, msn ou outros será de fiar, vamos ver.

não será mais um free meteo 

abraços


----------



## vinc7e (10 Fev 2009 às 21:13)

spiritmind disse:


> Realmente o Gfs o ECMWF e afins não são nada ao lado do MSN



Eu não disse isso, e as previsões do MSN se calhar ate são baseados nesses modelos...

mas dos vários sites que apresentam previsões (e não modelos) a longo prazo parece-me o mais credível..e digo isto por experiência própria, consulto vários todos os dias.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Fev 2009 às 21:30)

Eu acho que o MSN é extremamente credivel, pois segundo eles nos dias em que os modelos dão chuva eles dizem sempre: 
Periodos de chuva á tarde, e ás vezes aparece nos 4 dias ... ou seja para eles faz sol de manhã e chove á tarde.
Devem achar que é tudo igual ao clima brasileiro 

Agora a sério eles são apenas um site que se baseia em modelos que nós consultamos ... agora essa dos Periodos de chuva á tarde sempre é que ainda não percebi !!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Fev 2009 às 21:39)

vinc7e disse:


> Também acho que é o mais fiável, lembro-me que no dia 8 de jan quando o IM previa cotas de 700m  para o dia seguite o MSN previa neve para todo o norte de Portugal.



Realmente...essa dos 700metros foi cá um tiro...  Só de lembrar...


----------



## Brigantia (10 Fev 2009 às 21:42)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Realmente...essa dos 700metros foi cá um tiro...  Só de lembrar...



Acho que um mês depois é altura para parar de "bater" no IM...esse episódio já passou e já fizemos as devidas criticas


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

David sf disse:


> weather.msn.com
> Foi o único site que previu com alguma antecipação o acontecimento de 9-10 de Janeiro e tem-se mostrado muito credível.



Não perguntei com intuito de criticar...foi mesmo por curiosidade, é que desconhecia!


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2009 às 22:17)

já agora este que nunca falha...tou a brincar!

http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Braganca-Braganca-Portugal-Europa-LPBG.html


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2009 às 22:24)

Realmente considerarem o msn... 

Pelo amor de quem mais vocês quiserem, aquilo é ainda pior que o freemeteo, pelo menos estes últimos ainda se baseiam num modelo minimamente credível, o GFS .
Estou a ver que há aqui muita malta tão dependente do _messenger_ que já acredita que aquilo é o centro das previsões meteorológicas .

O GFS contínua em cada saída, a adiar a partida do AA.... Espero que o _velho fantasma_ não venha assombrar este, até agora, memorável Inverno.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2009 às 22:37)

Temos que ser realistas...a única certeza que os modelos nos transmitem é que os próximos dias serão caracterizados pelo anticiclone, a partir daí não vale a pena andar a fazer filmes...lembrem-se que existem pessoas que visitam o forum apenas para terem uma ideia daquilo que se poderá passar nos próximos tempos, por isso não andem para aí a inventar! Certeza só é uma:
Tempo estável, sem precipitação...ok?


----------



## Veterano (10 Fev 2009 às 22:43)

Olhando para as últimas runs do ECMWF e do GFS, verifica-se que este último joga mais à defesa, isto é, retarda mais a entrada de ar verdadeiramente frio na PI, enquanto o modelo europeu é mais ousado.

Parece contudo que o AA, depois de se instalar comodamente na sua posição habitual, não tenciona abandoná-la tão cedo, donde os modelos de uma forma geral estão a jogar à defesa, retardando a sua saída.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2009 às 22:47)

Veterano disse:


> Olhando para as últimas runs do ECMWF e do GFS, verifica-se que este último joga mais à defesa, isto é, retarda mais a entrada de ar verdadeiramente frio na PI, enquanto o modelo europeu é mais ousado.
> 
> Parece contudo que o AA, depois de se instalar comodamente na sua posição habitual, não tenciona abandoná-la tão cedo, donde os modelos de uma forma geral estão a jogar à defesa, retardando a sua saída.



Mas tenho notado que o ECMWF também têm vindo de RUN para RUN a atrasar essa entrada fria na PI..por isso questiono será que vai entrar?


----------



## Veterano (10 Fev 2009 às 22:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mas tenho notado que o ECMWF também têm vindo de RUN para RUN a atrasar essa entrada fria na PI..por isso questiono será que vai entrar?








Mesmo às 384h, para o GFS o AA continua a resistir, apenas teremos alguma perturbação vinda do continente e não do oceano. Mais uma vez é necessária prudência, quase certezas só até perto do Carnaval: muito Sol e temperaturas diurnas agradáveis.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2009 às 23:01)

Lembro que o GFS é só mais um modelo tem outros que mostram coisas diferentes  eu pessoalmente penso que o GFS vai recuar um pouco a partir dos dias 17 a 20 e mostrar um pouco mais de acção


----------



## Veterano (10 Fev 2009 às 23:10)

miguel disse:


> Lembro que o GFS é só mais um modelo tem outros que mostram coisas diferentes  eu pessoalmente penso que o GFS vai recuar um pouco a partir dos dias 17 a 20 e mostrar um pouco mais de acção



Sem dúvida, mas o GFS há poucos dias atrás, como na altura referi, era talvez o modelo mais ousado na entrada de ar frio, neve e a correspondente saída do AA. Alguma coisa os fez mudar de opinião o que não significa que não aconteça um novo volte-face.

Esta incerteza potencia o dinamismo deste forum, com cada um de nós a tentar encontrar novas pistas, mas sem entrarmos em paranóias. É o sal para quem, como nós, gosta de metereologia


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Fev 2009 às 09:03)

Veterano disse:


> Esta incerteza potencia o dinamismo deste forum... É o sal para quem, como nós, gosta de metereologia



Pois é. Mas tudo indica que agora vamos mesmo entrar num período sem sal,
em completa dieta meteorológica.
A incerteza que havia quanto à hipótese do AA ter estada de poucos dias  para dar lugar a outras investidas do general , vai aos poucos esvanecendo-se e agora a unanimidade dos modelos eterniza-o em cima da PI ,ou  por lá perto,até onde a fiabilidade é razoável.
Sabíamos que mais cedo ou mais tarde isto iria acontecer.As situações de estabilidade anticiclónica por longos períodos são frequentes na nossa matriz climática mesmo no Inverno.
Resta-nos direccionar as nossas paixões e os nossos fervores para outras nuances emocionais porque na meteorologia ,nos próximos tempos , não se vai passar mesmo nada: Anticiclone, anticiclone e mais anticiclone.
Mas claro que ainda não dou o Inverno por terminado.Nunca a 11 de Fevereiro o faria , mesmo com a prespectiva insossa que se nos depara para os próximos dias.


----------



## psm (11 Fev 2009 às 09:18)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois é. Mas tudo indica que agora vamos mesmo entrar num período sem sal,
> em completa dieta meteorológica.
> A incerteza que havia quanto à hipótese do AA ter estada de poucos dias  para dar lugar a outras investidas do general , vai aos poucos esvanecendo-se e agora a unanimidade dos modelos eterniza-o em cima da PI ,ou  por lá perto,até onde a fiabilidade é razoável.
> Sabíamos que mais cedo ou mais tarde isto iria acontecer.As situações de estabilidade anticiclónica por longos períodos são frequentes na nossa matriz climática mesmo no Inverno.
> ...





Mais acrescento, e não tivéssemos num clima mediterraneo.


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2009 às 09:36)

nimboestrato disse:


> A incerteza que havia quanto à hipótese do AA ter estada de poucos dias  para dar lugar a outras investidas do general , vai aos poucos esvanecendo-se e agora a unanimidade dos modelos eterniza-o em cima da PI ,ou  por lá perto,até onde a fiabilidade é razoável.



Sem dúvida meu caro, assim o é...

Claro recuo do europeu e o estabelecimento das certezas que indicou!  Noto apenas que resta um cavaleiro do apocalipse  . Chama-se NOGAPS... Mas mesmo esse coloca o horizonte de mudança em uma semana (eternidade nestas coisas) e mesmo esse irá certamente recuar perante o poder imenso deste monstrinho habitual pela nossa Ibéria!

Aproveitemos pois o sol


----------



## stormy (11 Fev 2009 às 10:24)

e o GFS  esfuma o frio e mete uma depressao em altura na zona canarias-madeira com iso 10 nos 850hpa no algarve ( devido á entrada quente em altura inserida na depressao) para t+228hque cena


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2009 às 11:31)

A próxima run dos dois principais modelos é o "vai ou racha" e tudo indica que vai ser o Europeu a rachar. Tal significará tempo anticiclónico até pelo menos ao Carnaval. Mas nessa altura enterra-se o Entrudo mas não o Inverno e ambos os modelos vêm boas opções a largo prazo:

O Europeu a 240 h indicia que pode haver união dos AA da Sibéria e das Ilhas Britânicas, originando uma situação semelhante à ocorrida em Janeiro, ainda por cima com uma depressão na Itália.

O GFS não vê essa ligação porque coloca uma depressão sobre as Ilhas Britânicas que abriria caminho às depressões desde a América do Norte até à Europa, sendo que algumas nos afectariam.

Desculpem não pôr imagens, mas não o posso fazer pois estou a escrever desde o telemóvel.


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2009 às 11:40)

O Carnaval é daqui a mais de 300 horas, ainda é cedo para se saber como vai ser.

Por aqui, esta situação anticiclónica deve trazer, para já, alguns dias geada. O que vai acontecer depois ainda está muito indefinido.


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2009 às 12:38)

Como se pode confirmar nas últimas runs dos modelos americano e europeu, a 180h-190h o AA ainda está pujante na sua posição habitual.

E a seguir? Diria que ele talvez se disfarce um pouco para o Carnaval, mas vamos aguardar...


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2009 às 14:06)

Os últimos posts, completamente off-topic do tema: _Previsão do Tempo e Modelos_, foram movidos para o seguinte tópico:

Previsão Sazonal e Desejos - Inverno 2008/2009

Até servem para fazer um ponto da situação do Inverno, que ainda não acabou, e comparar o que passou até agora com aquilo que os modelos no Outono previam.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2009 às 14:21)

Os modelos tirem o que tirei ponham o que puserem vamos ter sem dúvida acção anticiclónica para os próximos 8 dias


----------



## stormy (11 Fev 2009 às 15:24)

eu acho que nao vamos ter frio nenhum e que, a partir de agora é sempre a aquecer pois penso que tal como este outono/ inicio de inverno foram frios a prox primavera verao serao quentes, é uma tendencia infalivel para o equilibrio.
talvez o reinado do AA acabe com uma depressao a cavar um vale a W da PI  e/ou com a restauração da corrente perturbade de W() e é esse o cenario das 6z do GFS.
BOAS


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Fev 2009 às 15:59)

Há alguma fundamentação, noutros modelos, que validem a possibilidade da instabilidade prevista, a 144 h, para parte da Península Ibérica, se generalizar?

Ou seja, qual é a possibilidade de se formar, lá para terça ou quarta-feira, uma depressão no Mediterrâneo, entre as Penínsulas Ibérica e Itálica, que nos trouxesse ventos de Norte/Nordeste e alguma precipitação?


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2009 às 16:31)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Há alguma fundamentação, noutros modelos, que validem a possibilidade da instabilidade prevista, a 144 h, para parte da Península Ibérica, se generalizar?



Apenas o NOGAPS apresentava essa possibilidade de instabilidade para a Ibéria no médio prazo. Nesta run ainda apresenta mas já em fase de nítido recuo. Assim sendo até ao início da próxima semana dias garantidamente anticiclónicos. A partir daí ainda cedo para saber mas vai havendo cada vez mais o adiar do fim de situação pelo que a estabilidade irá lavar e durar por uns bons dias.


----------



## squidward (11 Fev 2009 às 16:39)

é apenas um sonho, infelizmente....


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2009 às 16:41)

Eu já ando a ver uma tendência clara do AA a partir do dia 20 se deslocar muito para oeste e permitir a entrada de ar frio de N ou NE com depressões a se instalarem por perto  não é de agora esta tendência  vamos ver se assim continua.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2009 às 16:47)

E entre 14 e 16 vai haver instabilidade entre a Madeira e as Canárias com trovoadas...vamos fazer todos juntos força para vir para junto do Algarve


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2009 às 17:00)

miguel disse:


> Eu já ando a ver uma tendência clara do AA a partir do dia 20 se deslocar muito para oeste e permitir a entrada de ar frio de N ou NE com depressões a se instalarem por perto  não é de agora esta tendência  vamos ver se assim continua.













A run 12z do GFS para as 180h mostra a PI numa situação anticiclónica típica: precipitação nem vê-la, só a longa distância.

Em contrapartida, às 384h o cenário muda radicalmente: precipitação, até em forma de neve, numa vasta área em volta da PI.

Já sei o que vão dizer: a tal distância, o GFS está a inventar. Talvez, contudo começo a acreditar que esse cenário ainda pode vir a verificar-se neste Inverno, tal a insistência de alguns modelos,  não se sabe exactamente é quando...


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

Grande unanimidade dos ensembles do GFS (finalmente!). Anticiclone pelo menos até meados da semana que vem. Temperaturas normais para a época, nada de precipitação. Depois, logo se vê, mas há tendências para que o AA não chegue ao Carnaval (pelo menos por estas paragens).


----------



## carlitinhos (11 Fev 2009 às 17:59)

boas

é impressão minha ou ja temos AA até março








e o "malandro" cada vez mais intenso


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2009 às 18:12)

barbarinu disse:


> boas
> 
> é impressão minha ou ja temos AA até março
> 
> ...









A run GFS 12z, mais actual, portanto, para a mesma data, afasta o AA para ocidente. É uma questão de aguardar a run ECMWF das 12h.

A conclusão parece ser que o AA nos afectará por essa altura (240h), mas ainda restam alguns dias até Março... Quem sabe!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2009 às 23:49)

Bem, começa-se a visualizar algo mais "normal" para esta época do ano, uma depressão a sudueste do continente


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Fev 2009 às 05:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, começa-se a visualizar algo mais "normal" para esta época do ano, uma depressão a sudueste do continente



Dá a sensação oh Mário, que colocas estes posts para manter agarrados os nossos visitantes e/ou intervenientes  a esta sempre fascinante novela da previsão do tempo e respectivos modelos.
Mas não vale a pena disfarçar:
-os próximos episódios serão mesmo daqueles em que nada se passará,
nada evoluirá à boa maneira de uma tradicional novela da Globo e fazendo juz à nossa matriz climática.
O Anticiclone Açoriano prometido em casamento ao da Gronelândia recusou à última da hora esse propósito.O siberiano continua  escondido nos bastidores.
Com este desenlace ,as cenas dos próximos capítulos serão enfadonhamente pachorrentas e se não virmos a novela da previsão do tempo nos próximos 6, 7  dias,   arriscámo-nos a não perder rigorosamente nada. 
Estivémos mal habituados até aqui.Sobretudo os do Norte.
Até estranhamos . Mas sabíamos que o guião não comportaria mais, tamanho ritmo.
Mudanças? Onde? Na Madeira ? Talvez .
Para o Continente estão adiadas para as Calendas...


----------



## frederico (12 Fev 2009 às 08:30)

VRSA e Tavira que se preparem. Hoje podem ultrapassar os 18º C  Ontem Huelva chegou aos 20º  C e Castro Marim aos 18º  C !!!


----------



## DMartins (12 Fev 2009 às 10:22)

nimboestrato disse:


> Dá a sensação oh Mário, que colocas estes posts para manter agarrados os nossos visitantes e/ou intervenientes  a esta sempre fascinante novela da previsão do tempo e respectivos modelos.
> Mas não vale a pena disfarçar:
> -os próximos episódios serão mesmo daqueles em que nada se passará,
> nada evoluirá à boa maneira de uma tradicional novela da Globo e fazendo juz à nossa matriz climática.
> ...



Ora bem. 
Novelas, só no GSF e a partir das 276h, e já sabemos que estando aquilo àquela distância, o que lhes poderá acontecer daqui a uma ou duas run...


----------



## Lightning (12 Fev 2009 às 11:29)

Está-me a querer parecer que o AA tem como convidadas de honra as trovoadas... 

Gotas frias? Vamos todos sonhar...  Agora, onde... Falta saber...


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2009 às 12:07)

com alguma sorte até podemos ter umas trovoadazitas no sul devido á depressao que o mario indicou ( e que tem sido uma contante no GFS desde há algumas runs atras) e ao relativo calor diurno com temps de 18Cº ou mais
quanto ao fim da era "AA" penso que será com a formação de uma depressao na zona das ilhas britanicas que descerá em latitude trazendo uma frente fria que fará a temperatura descer ( iso 0 ou pouco menos nos 850hpa) e depois o anticiclone voltará ao lugar repondo a corrente de W com precipitaçao no norte e centro e ceu pouco nublado com aguaceiros fracos no sul outro cenario seria a depressao formar-se nas ilhas britanicas trazendo a frente e, logo de seguida, o AA encavalitar-se de novo em cima da PI e da europa ocidental.


----------



## Fantkboy (12 Fev 2009 às 13:08)

DMartins disse:


> Ora bem.
> Novelas, só no GSF e a partir das 276h, e já sabemos que estando aquilo àquela distância, o que lhes poderá acontecer daqui a uma ou duas run...



Espectaculo de dia 

Habituem se a esta novela porque será esta uma novela daquelas que a partir de agora é só repetições todos os dias! 
A partir de agora será sempre assim! Os Cº sempre em alta! Em baixa? Só em casos extrodinário! Aquela situação de entrada de ar frio a qual os modelos têm vindo Adiar na minha opinião nem de perto chegará acontecer! O nosso AA está cansado de férias, agora tem que por mãos a obra e trabalhar e fazer o que lhe compete nesta altura do campeonato! Acho até que a primavera virá adiantada! Será esse o proximo capitulo? Quiçá! Continuaremos a ver os proximos episódios (runs)


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Fev 2009 às 16:08)

Sinceramente há por aqui muitos "Zandingas"...vamos limitar a interpretar os modelos, hoje é dia 12 de Fevereiro e o Inverno acaba dia 21 de Março...e para alguns membros sem dúvida que chegou a Primavera!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Fev 2009 às 17:46)

É pá desculpem o Off-Topic mas não falem em novelas ... ESTOU FARTO DE NOVELAS BRASILEIRAS E PORTUGUESAS !!

Voltando ao tema o GFS insiste numa mudança a partir das 264 horas, o que curioso é que esta mudança existe há já 3 dias e ainda não baixou !!
O que eu sei é que hoje andei em T-Shirt


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2009 às 18:39)

calor, sol e AA em cima por baixo e aos lados até t+220h depois o que me parece é que o AA vai para N dos açores e o jet vai favorecer a ciclogenese ( de varias depressões) na zona que vai das ilhas britanicas á peninsula , á madeira e ás canarias podendo estas depressões causar alguma chuva em todo o paisjá em termos de frio...onde????o que???como....? pois é a iso 0 ainda é capaz de raspar no norte mas apenas isso


----------



## meteo (12 Fev 2009 às 19:04)

Pois é..Parece que os próximos 10 dias,6 dias de certeza,vão ser de tempo primaveril.. Este tempo caracterizado por minimas frias,e máximas de 17,18 graus costumam acontecer em Março. Este ano vierem mais cedo,a meio de Fevereiro


----------



## Lince (12 Fev 2009 às 21:50)

Meus amigos, vamos lá ter calma e pensar um bocadinho.
Este outono/inveno tem sido normal (digo normal porque para mim anormal foram os ultimos invernos), depois de tanto frio, chuva e neve era preciso um bocado de estabilidade, o que realmente está a acontecer. Agora não tenham a menor das dúvidas que ainda vamos ter bastante frio, alguma neve e muita chuva ,embora como os dias são cada vez maiores não se re repetirão os episódios dos meses anteriores.
Para quem enterrou o inverno podem-se preparar pois ele irá rescuscitar em breve.


----------



## kikofra (12 Fev 2009 às 21:59)

ja muitas pessoas mais velhas dizem que este inverno esta a ser como antigamente.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2009 às 21:59)

Epá, gozem o sol, gozem o calor durante o dia - apreciem a brisa fresca da noite e, nos locais propícios, saboreiem as geadas. todos os elementos são bem vindos à nossa presença. Já cá tivemos a neve, a chuva, o frio, o nevoeiro, as trovoadas - agora sabe bem o que temos: o sol e de noite o céu estrelado; enfim, qualquer das situações climáticas que temos tido é bela à sua maneira...
O inverno ainda não acabou, a primavera ainda não começou. Quem sabe se o resto de inverno é primaveril e a primavera começa invernal? Tudo pode acontecer...nós afinal estamos cá para seguir o andamento do clima - não somos nós a mandar, senão a pintura estaria borrada (passe o simbolismo).
Quanto às runs: sol por agora, noites frias e dias amenos nos próximos dias e depois deveremos ter algum frio misturado com humidade; poderemos ter surpresas mas se elas vierem estaremos mais bem dispostos por esta trégua que temos que nos traz vitamina D ao organismo.
Aproveitem!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2009 às 22:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá, gozem o sol, gozem o calor durante o dia - apreciem a brisa fresca da noite e, nos locais propícios, saboreiem as geadas. todos os elementos são bem vindos à nossa presença. Já cá tivemos a neve, a chuva, o frio, o nevoeiro, as trovoadas - agora sabe bem o que temos: o sol e de noite o céu estrelado; enfim, qualquer das situações climáticas que temos tido é bela à sua maneira...
> O inverno ainda não acabou, a primavera ainda não começou. Quem sabe se o resto de inverno é primaveril e a primavera começa invernal? Tudo pode acontecer...nós afinal estamos cá para seguir o andamento do clima - não somos nós a mandar, senão a pintura estaria borrada (passe o simbolismo).
> Quanto às runs: sol por agora, noites frias e dias amenos nos próximos dias e depois deveremos ter algum frio misturado com humidade; poderemos ter surpresas mas se elas vierem estaremos mais bem dispostos por esta trégua que temos que nos traz vitamina D ao organismo.
> Aproveitem!!!



Apoiadissimo


----------



## VerticalHorizon (12 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

Boas!
Dias primaveris entre o Porto e Paços de Ferreira! 
Temperaturas tocam os 16,0ºC no Porto durante o dia...descendo até aos 2,5ºC em Paços durante a noite... Noites um pouco fresquitas...Dias de sol esplêndido...
As pessoas andam muito mais bem dispostas... é fantástico ver sorrisos nas caras das pessoas...
E eu vou ser mesmo sincero... se o que vier a seguir é chuva chata que só perturba o trânsito e o humor das pessoas...sem trazer uns flocos de neve consigo (sim, porque os únicos dias de céu nublado que agradam à esmagadora maioria - não todas - das pessoas são os dias frios em que até dá para largar uns flocos...aí sím, até jorram de alegria e espanto...), então...que seja daqui a uns valentes dias. Está-se mesmo bem agora... e sinceramente só trocava este sol ameno por uns dias de flocos brancos....


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2009 às 22:57)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Boas!
> Dias primaveris entre o Porto e Paços de Ferreira!
> Temperaturas tocam os 16,0ºC no Porto durante o dia...descendo até aos 2,5ºC em Paços durante a noite... Noites um pouco fresquitas...Dias de sol esplêndido...
> As pessoas andam muito mais bem dispostas... é fantástico ver sorrisos nas caras das pessoas...
> E eu vou ser mesmo sincero... se o que vier a seguir é chuva chata que só perturba o trânsito e o humor das pessoas...sem trazer uns flocos de neve consigo (sim, porque os únicos dias de céu nublado que agradam à esmagadora maioria - não todas - das pessoas são os dias frios em que até dá para largar uns flocos...aí sím, até jorram de alegria e espanto...), então...que seja daqui a uns valentes dias. Está-se mesmo bem agora... e sinceramente só trocava este sol ameno por uns dias de flocos brancos....



Corroboro o que dizes...é sempre bom ver o sol a aquecer a alma às pessoas.
Ah, durante as duas ultimas noite tivemos aqui em Paços de ferreira -0,5ºC. Pelo menos aqui...


----------



## Aurélio (12 Fev 2009 às 23:16)

É e eu aqueci tanto que ia pegando fogo 
Quando se estava ao sol ... estava mesmo calor, mas tb quem manda trabalhar ao sol e com roupa preta 

Desculpem o Off-Topic mas é só para dizer que a Primavera chegou !!

Não, não por favor, não mandem laranjas e tomates ... o que quero dizer é que temos um cheirinho a Primavera !!
Mas frio e chuva ainda vão voltar ... não sei quando mas vão e ainda antes de eu fazer anos !!


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Fev 2009 às 23:22)

Eu hoje estou a ver máximas muito elevadas dos outros membros, se comparadas com a minha... Não andará aí muita radiação difusa?
Bom, de momento, sigo com 9.8ºC, e 1020hpa (sempre a descer). Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Extremos do dia: 
6.2ºC
15.3ºC


----------



## meteo (12 Fev 2009 às 23:27)

Aurélio disse:


> É e eu aqueci tanto que ia pegando fogo
> Quando se estava ao sol ... estava mesmo calor, mas tb quem manda trabalhar ao sol e com roupa preta
> 
> *Desculpem o Off-Topic mas é só para dizer que a Primavera chegou !!
> ...



 Exacto..NInguem disse que o INverno acabou,mas estes dias são mesmo de Primavera,que sabem muito bem  E pelas previsões vao continuar a ser..As temperaturas podem mesmo chegar aos 20 graus em alguns locais
O Inverno ainda deve vir ai,frio e chuva,mas surpresas que tanto gostamos de neve a cotas baixas,a 100 metros por exemplo hmm já parece difícil..Frio obvio que ainda virá ... E chuva,então esperemos mesmo que venha na passagem Inverno/Primavera,para nao se passar o Verão em seca.


----------



## Silknet (12 Fev 2009 às 23:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá, gozem o sol, gozem o calor durante o dia - apreciem a brisa fresca da noite e, nos locais propícios, saboreiem as geadas. todos os elementos são bem vindos à nossa presença. Já cá tivemos a neve, a chuva, o frio, o nevoeiro, as trovoadas - agora sabe bem o que temos: o sol e de noite o céu estrelado; enfim, qualquer das situações climáticas que temos tido é bela à sua maneira...
> O inverno ainda não acabou, a primavera ainda não começou. Quem sabe se o resto de inverno é primaveril e a primavera começa invernal? Tudo pode acontecer...nós afinal estamos cá para seguir o andamento do clima - não somos nós a mandar, senão a pintura estaria borrada (passe o simbolismo).
> Quanto às runs: sol por agora, noites frias e dias amenos nos próximos dias e depois deveremos ter algum frio misturado com humidade; poderemos ter surpresas mas se elas vierem estaremos mais bem dispostos por esta trégua que temos que nos traz vitamina D ao organismo.
> Aproveitem!!!



Dos melhores posts que li ultimamente!  

Viseu segue com céu limpo e 7ºC.

Silknet


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Fev 2009 às 23:55)

Por aqui me fico com 9.6ºC e tudo em tranquilidade...
Inté!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (13 Fev 2009 às 00:28)

Boas Actualmente 12 ºC, 50 % de HR e 1018,2 hPa .
A minima aqui foi aos  8ºC, a Max aos 15,3 ºC.

Certos pontos de lisboa estiveram 20 ºC.


----------



## squidward (13 Fev 2009 às 00:33)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Boas Actualmente 12 ºC, 50 % de HR e 1018,2 hPa .
> A minima aqui foi aos  8ºC, a Max aos 15,3 ºC.
> 
> Certos pontos de lisboa estiveram 20 ºC.



Atenção, Isto é o tópico de *Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009* e não o de *Seguimento - Fevereiro 2009*


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (13 Fev 2009 às 00:43)

Peço Desculpa mas tou quase a morrer de Sono, e não reparei. Algum moderar se puder que mova para o topico adequado 

Obrigado pelo o aviso


----------



## Veterano (13 Fev 2009 às 01:14)

Regressei agora de Lisboa, onde como sabem a temperatura máxima roçou os 20º. Engraçado ver pessoas de manga curta com outras ao lado ainda encasacadas, como a duvidar que este Sol é mesmo primaveril.

De realçar contudo alguns bancos de nevoeiro no trajecto atá ao Porto, ainda se regista uma humidade razoável na atmosfera.

E como aqui já foi dito, toca a aproveitar para respirar fundo e carregar energias. No ciclo atmosférico normal, dias de chuva e algum frio regressarão.
No fundo, a história repete-se


----------



## cardu (13 Fev 2009 às 03:47)

Pessoal, dia 27 de fevereiro as 7 horas de acordo com a run do gfs prevê-se a queda de neve para todo o país!!! Era giro se fosse verdade!!


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Fev 2009 às 08:11)

Parece que se está acomeçar a ver a luz ao fim do túnel...ou melhor a escuridão!


----------



## Veterano (13 Fev 2009 às 08:58)

cardu disse:


> Pessoal, dia 27 de fevereiro as 7 horas de acordo com a run do gfs prevê-se a queda de neve para todo o país!!! Era giro se fosse verdade!!










Seria esta situação, com certeza. É verdade, o GFS nunca deixou de acreditar nessa possibilidade, apenas a tem adiado consecutivamente. Como aqui já foi referido, falta mais de um mês para o fim do Inverno, eu também acredito que ainda vão acontecer um ou mais "grands finals".


----------



## psm (13 Fev 2009 às 09:14)

Voltando à terra.

Durante os proximos 8 dias segundo o ECMWF têm-se estabilidade, e o GFS é 10 dias.

O conselho é o gozar o máximo estes dias de sol.


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2009 às 09:32)

psm disse:


> Voltando à terra.
> 
> Durante os proximos 8 dias segundo o ECMWF têm-se estabilidade, e o GFS é 10 dias.
> 
> O conselho é o gozar o máximo estes dias de sol.



Nem mais! GFS muda só no fim do segundo painel. ECM quer indicar algo mas já fora do médio prazo onde consegue navegar com alguma segurança pela sua natureza... Ou seja até ver zero e o que temos é a total estabilidade.

Volto a recordar o que mais membros disseram já. Esqueçam o longo prazo (2º painel) do GFS. Já repararam que todos os dias aparece a mesma situação adiada? 

No ano passado o GFS chegou a andar semanas seguidas com entradas frias no segundo painel que nunca aconteceram! 

Por isso calma, aproveitem os dias anticiclónicos... Quando os modelos apontarem algo mais coincidente no médio prazo aí acompanharemos sem dúvida com toda a atenção


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2009 às 10:44)

o GFS tirou muita fruta que pos ontem para as 220h mas ainda é capaz de chover, por vezes moderado e de fazer algum frio ( temperaturas a rondar 0Cº nos 850hpa) sendo que as cotas serao medias-altas.
aqui o ensemble das 6z para o litoral centro:


----------



## Veterano (13 Fev 2009 às 14:28)

Nas 180h o AA está na sua máxima força, estendendo-se em crista até à PI (já pareço o IM a falar).

Vamos aproveitar, deixemos o resto para mais tarde...


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2009 às 14:37)

Veterano;126597

Nas 180h o AA está na sua máxima força disse:


> se fosse verao era uma bela onda de calor o AA esta na posiçao tipica de verao.......


----------



## martinus (13 Fev 2009 às 17:46)

Estamos amarelados!

Fui há pouco ver o site do IM, e não é que nós (distrito de Braga) estamos amarelados?! Pensei que fosse por excesso de calor... vejo melhor, e é por excesso de frio!
Grande amplitude térmica diurna que está prevista para amanhã em Braga, 21C.
Todo Portugal estava sob uma onda de calor... Todo não! Um pequeno distrito do noroeste... etc.
Esperemos que acertem. Sempre dá para refrescar à noite!


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2009 às 17:49)

martinus disse:


> Estamos amarelados!
> 
> Fui há pouco ver o site do IM, e não é que nós (distrito de Braga) estamos amarelados?! Pensei que fosse por excesso de calor... vejo melhor, e é por excesso de frio!
> Grande amplitude térmica diurna que está prevista para amanhã em Braga, 21C.
> ...



Sim, frio dentro da temperatura mínima prevista. O critério existe e daí o alerta! 

Braga
Temperatura mínima entre -1 e -3 (alerta amarelo)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Fev 2009 às 18:29)

Veterano disse:


> Nas 180h o AA está na sua máxima força, estendendo-se em crista até à PI (já pareço o IM a falar).
> 
> Vamos aproveitar, deixemos o resto para mais tarde...



Esse AA  irá provocar uma aumento da temperatura máxima ou estou enganado.


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2009 às 18:30)

Pelo que vejo, após uns dias de incerteza, o GFS já há uns dias que tem na sua previsão de que dia 23/24 o AA irá abandonar a posição bloqueador que está a ocupar de momento.

Já começo a ganhar esperanças.


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2009 às 18:46)

Lousano disse:


> Pelo que vejo, após uns dias de incerteza, o GFS já há uns dias que tem na sua previsão de que dia 23/24 o AA irá abandonar a posição bloqueador que está a ocupar de momento.
> 
> Já começo a ganhar esperanças.



nesta n das 12z o AA , a partir das 220h vai deslocar-se para W e o jet criará condições para a ciclogenese na zona entre as ilhas britanicas a PI  e as canarias, posteriormente o AA perderá força e deslocar-se-há para para SSE instaurando a corrente perturbada de oeste, de novo.
no que toca ao frio.....népia.
boas


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2009 às 21:58)

O AA vai começar a deslocar-se para a Gronelândia  pelo menos é isso que dá a entender as últimas run's centrando o seu nucleo em tal região.


----------



## kikofra (13 Fev 2009 às 22:06)

ta a sair a run das 18h do gfs


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Fev 2009 às 22:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> O AA vai começar a deslocar-se para a Gronelândia  pelo menos é isso que dá a entender as últimas run's centrando o seu nucleo em tal região.



E o que é que isso quer dizer? O que será de esperar?


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2009 às 22:26)

ferreira5 disse:


> E o que é que isso quer dizer? O que será de esperar?



Podemos esperar algumas depressões e algum frio, mas nada de mais  mas é melhor esperar para vermos.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2009 às 22:51)

Este run veio mais em conta aquilo que eu dizia


----------



## Veterano (13 Fev 2009 às 23:07)

Talvez alguma animação sobre a PI, mas apenas às 228h Definitivamente o AA ainda vai passear mais alguns dias, ora subindo para a Gronelândia ora descendo para as Canárias, mas está com relutância em deixar passar as depressões vindas de oeste, ou seja, como diz um conhecido escritor "A Oeste Nada de Novo"


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2009 às 23:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Este run veio mais em conta aquilo que eu dizia



Sinceramente não sei o que tentaste referir nos últimos comentários.

Se o AA entrasse dentro da Gronelândia iria proporcionar que as depressões que europeias chegassem à Península Ibérica, ou se ele "montasse a tenda" nesse terreno, então os algarvios fariam uma festa... mas não é o caso, nem nas previsões anterior isso aconteceu.

Esta previsão das 18Z colocou-o numa zona onde deixa muitas dúvidas do que irá acontecer.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

Lousano disse:


> Sinceramente não sei o que tentaste referir nos últimos comentários.
> 
> Se o AA entrasse dentro da Gronelândia iria proporcionar que as depressões que europeias chegassem à Península Ibérica, ou se ele "montasse a tenda" nesse terreno, então os algarvios fariam uma festa... mas não é o caso, nem nas previsões anterior isso aconteceu.
> 
> Esta previsão das 18Z colocou-o numa zona onde deixa muitas dúvidas do que irá acontecer.



É uma questão gradual, pouco a pouco ele está a deslocar-se para a Gronelândia vamos lá ver se continua esse percurso, vamos esperar


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2009 às 23:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> É uma questão gradual, pouco a pouco ele está a deslocar-se para a Gronelândia vamos lá ver se continua esse percurso, vamos esperar


 
Agora já te entendo.

Eu prefiro as previsões anteriores, a colocá-lo mais junto das Canárias.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Fev 2009 às 03:39)

Veterano disse:


> Talvez alguma animação sobre a PI, mas apenas às 228h Definitivamente o AA ainda vai passear mais alguns dias, ora subindo para a Gronelândia ora descendo para as Canárias, ...



Desde já um reparo:-Animações a 228 horas , pois que leva-as o vento.
E desculpa lá o meu atrevimento:
-Anticiclone a mover-se entre a Gronelândia e as Canárias?!!!!
Mas que grande versatilidade  tem cá esse A.
Que grande corredor de fundo.
Um pouco mais a sério , nada se alterou desde o meu último post:
-De início os modelos apontavam para um AA efémero , mas depressa alteraram essa possibilidade.
o Anticiclone continuará no meio (em cima) de nós até onde a fiabilidade é considerada.
Um ou outro modelo apontam algumas alterações lá para o Carnaval,lá para as Calendas .
É tudo o que temos por ora. Não adianta extrapolar.
Tantas vezes que assim é.mesmo nesta altura do ano.
Qual o espanto?
Mas continuo a reafirmar que não dou, nunca dei, aos 14 dias de Fevereiro o Inverno por terminado.
Era o que faltava...
Tanto que Ele já nos surpreendeu em Março...


----------



## Veterano (14 Fev 2009 às 09:16)

nimboestrato disse:


> Desde já um reparo:-Animações a 228 horas , pois que leva-as o vento.
> Mas continuo a reafirmar que não dou, nunca dei, aos 14 dias de Fevereiro o Inverno por terminado.
> Era o que faltava...
> Tanto que Ele já nos surpreendeu em Março...



Ainda bem, a esperança é a última a morrer!
Mas, se me permitem, um pequeno reparo: sendo um membro muito recente deste espectacular Forum, e como todos nós, querendo ver para além do que parece já confirmado, resta-me olhar para o 2º painel do GFS, já que salvo erro os outros modelos não se atrevem a filosofar a tão longo prazo.

Pelos vistos, registaram-se no passado verdadeiros tiros na água neste 2º painel e a descrença espalhou-se pelo Forum.

Compreendo as vossas razões: neste momento e até me convencer do contrário, encaro o referido 2º painel como tendo bases científicas, dando uma pespectiva de uma tendência que se irá concretizar no futuro, mas é claro com pouco rigor em termos de horizonte temporal. Sendo assim, desculpem-me mas vou acabar este post com um monstro que o GFS entende apresentar a muito longo prazo!


----------



## David sf (14 Fev 2009 às 11:16)

Olhando todos os modelos apenas uma certeza: até dia 19 nada de novo. Depois disso põem-se muitas hipóteses, sendo as mais prováveis (do mais provável para o menos, na minha opinião):

1- Fusão do Anticiclone que nos está a afectar com o da Gronelândia, formação de baixas pressões perto das Ilhas Britânicas e consequente entrada de NO temperaturas frescas e precipitação essencialmente a norte;

2- Formação de um centro depressionário nas Canárias que originaria precipitação no sul do país e manutenção das condições a norte;

3- União do AA Atlântico com o Siberiano, se este último tiver força suficiente para aguentar as baixas pressões do norte da Europa, o que causaria uma entrada fria relativamente seca;

4- Manutenção do AA por aqui por mais uma semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2009 às 13:27)

Chuva aqui em terras algarvias nem vê-la até ao fim do mês, agora vêm dizer que eu sou pessimista, pois sou, mas se calhar sou mais é realista, assim mostram os modelos sequinho até ao final do mês. Viva a Primavera e as andorinhas que já voam em terras algarvias, sinal que o Inverno acabou.


----------



## Veterano (14 Fev 2009 às 17:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Chuva aqui em terras algarvias nem vê-la até ao fim do mês, agora vêm dizer que eu sou pessimista, pois sou, mas se calhar sou mais é realista, assim mostram os modelos sequinho até ao final do mês. Viva a Primavera e as andorinhas que já voam em terras algarvias, sinal que o Inverno acabou.








Sim, é verdade que ainda estamos muito longe, mas vamos esperar pelas próximas runs...

Pode ser que o Algarve tenha sorte!


----------



## stormy (14 Fev 2009 às 18:34)

bem, só digo isto pelas tendencias é capaz de acontecer algo lá para o final do mes ou inicios de março mas ainda está tudo muito encoberto mesmo os ensembles
boas a todos


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2009 às 21:25)

Eu não acredito nem em uma gota de chuva até ao final do mês !


----------



## Veterano (14 Fev 2009 às 21:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu não acredito nem em uma gota de chuva até ao final do mês !



Aurélio, nem que seja apenas para animar


MG]http://images.meteociel.fr/im/3411/gfs-2-324_rza1.png[/IMG]


----------



## Veterano (14 Fev 2009 às 21:34)

Veterano disse:


> Aurélio, nem que seja apenas para animar
> 
> 
> MG]http://images.meteociel.fr/im/3411/gfs-2-324_rza1.png[/IMG]








Desculpa, falhou o copy/paste


----------



## David sf (15 Fev 2009 às 00:24)

Para animar o ambiente , note-se que a previsão do GFS para dias 20, 21 está a pouco e pouco a tornar-se mais interessante. Para Beja, a run de ontem às 12 punha uma +10 a 850 hpa, com um geopotencial superior a 560, e agora temos +1 grau com 535 de geopotencial. Nada de especial, mas já é uma luz ao fundo do túnel. Se se mantiver a tendência de reforço da união entre os anticiclones a situação pode ser interessante.


----------



## kikofra (15 Fev 2009 às 03:33)

começaram a sair as runs da 00h


----------



## kikofra (15 Fev 2009 às 12:02)

a ultima run trouxe algo de novo?


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2009 às 12:22)

Não via saídas dos modelos a algum tempo, mas vi agora e fiquei animado ao ver o cenário para o fds 21 e 22 com uma depressão daquelas boas para dar uns aguaceiros e trovoadas no Sul


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2009 às 13:07)

miguel disse:


> Não via saídas dos modelos a algum tempo, mas vi agora e fiquei animado ao ver o cenário para o fds 21 e 22 com uma depressão daquelas boas para dar uns aguaceiros e trovoadas no Sul














Para a próxima 6ª feira, dia 20, a run das 6z do GFS cria uma pequena depressão a sul de Portugal, que poderá trazer chuva para esta região.

Como já não estamos a falar de um horizonte muito distante, vamos aguardar pelas próximas runs e observar os outros modelos a ver se se confirma...


----------



## David sf (15 Fev 2009 às 13:44)

Veterano disse:


> Para a próxima 6ª feira, dia 20, a run das 6z do GFS cria uma pequena depressão a sul de Portugal, que poderá trazer chuva para esta região.
> 
> Como já não estamos a falar de um horizonte muito distante, vamos aguardar pelas próximas runs e observar os outros modelos a ver se se confirma...



Era bom que se confirmasse, porque creio que aqui no Alentejo também éramos contemplados.
Alguém me sabe informar se é provável ou não a ocorrência de trovoadas a sério, não um trovão ou outro isolado?


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2009 às 13:51)

David sf disse:


> Era bom que se confirmasse, porque creio que aqui no Alentejo também éramos contemplados.
> Alguém me sabe informar se é provável ou não a ocorrência e trovoadas a sério, não um trovão ou outro isolado?


















Eu diria que as probabilidades são grandes, acabei de verificar que na última run, os modelos GEM Europa e NOGAPS efectuam a mesma previsão que o GFS, para as 132h.

Quanto à possibilidade de trovoadas a sério, prefiro não me pronunciar e deixar que alguém mais entendido na matéria dê uma opinião


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2009 às 14:05)

Veterano disse:


> Quanto à possibilidade de trovoadas a sério, prefiro não me pronunciar e deixar que alguém mais entendido na matéria dê uma opinião



Para já, as previsões do CAPE e do LI não apontam para nada de especial.
Mas vamos pacientemente aguardar.


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2009 às 16:36)

David sf disse:


> Era bom que se confirmasse, porque creio que aqui no Alentejo também éramos contemplados.
> Alguém me sabe informar se é provável ou não a ocorrência de trovoadas a sério, não um trovão ou outro isolado?



talvez umas trovoaditas giras principalmente nas horas mais quentes ( 12h-5h da tarde).
é uma optima noticia visto que vou passar o carnaval á lagoa de sto andre


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2009 às 17:07)

A run das 12h dos GFS prevê que uma pequena depressão atravesse o continente, no dia 20, sexta-feira.






Veremos se se confirma nas próximas runs.


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2009 às 17:23)

pois é esta run das 12z tá boa , a ver vamos
o CAPE e o LI tambem melhoraram


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2009 às 17:25)

AnDré disse:


> A run das 12h dos GFS prevê que uma pequena depressão atravesse o continente, no dia 20, sexta-feira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será que é o início da mudança? um prenúncio?


----------



## David sf (15 Fev 2009 às 17:34)

ferreira5 disse:


> Será que é o início da mudança? um prenúncio?



Um grande prenúncio seria a run paralela da última saída do GFS. Não vai acontecer, mas sempre é bonita de ver.


----------



## David sf (15 Fev 2009 às 18:57)

David sf disse:


> Um grande prenúncio seria a run paralela da última saída do GFS. Não vai acontecer, mas sempre é bonita de ver.



E o Europeu que nos mete uma nortada para o Carnaval.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2009 às 19:24)

David sf disse:


> E o Europeu que nos mete uma nortada para o Carnaval.



Parece mesmo que a partir de sexta as coisa vão mudar e lá para o fim de semana, as tendência são para que o AA se desloque progressivamente mais para oeste, favorecendo a entrada de instabilidade na P.I. só espero que não seja uma pura nortada pois quando assim é, precipitação nem vê-la...fica tudo nas cordilheiras espanholas...


----------



## David sf (15 Fev 2009 às 19:31)

ferreira5 disse:


> Parece mesmo que a partir de sexta as coisa vão mudar e lá para o fim de semana, as tendência são para que o AA se desloque progressivamente mais para oeste, favorecendo a entrada de instabilidade na P.I. só espero que não seja uma pura nortada pois quando assim é, precipitação nem vê-la...fica tudo nas cordilheiras espanholas...



A tendência é mais para uma noroestada que nortada, mas ainda falta algum tempo, vamos esperando.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2009 às 20:06)

A depressão tem um trajecto estranho  acho que vai acabar por ser apagada do mapa, ou então muda de trajectória.


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2009 às 21:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> A depressão tem um trajecto estranho  acho que vai acabar por ser apagada do mapa, ou então muda de trajectória.



Acredito que a depressão referida vai afectar o sul de Portugal, trazendo alguma chuva, seja qual for o seu trajecto definitivo

Quanto à entrada de ar frio e neve a quotas relativamente baixas (400-500 metros), parece finalmente que o modelo europeu começa a concordar com o GFS, lá para depois do Carnaval


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2009 às 22:32)

Veterano disse:


> Quanto à entrada de ar frio e neve a quotas relativamente baixas (400-500 metros), parece finalmente que o modelo europeu começa a concordar com o GFS, lá para depois do Carnaval



O S. Pedro te ouça...
Parece-me que nestas últimas runs haverá uma mudança a partir do carnaval - parece coincidir com a fase de *lua nova*. Não sei o que dizer mas tenho reparado em mudanças mais sensíveis do clima juntamente com as fases da lua. Sei que há uma certa relutância em olhar para a meteorologia e associá-la às fases lunares mas que parece haver uma influência directa parece que não haverá muitas dúvidas - afinal se as fases lunares influenciam as marés e a altura dessas marés porque não hão-de influenciar a própria génese do clima?
Eu sei: é um tema polémico...


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> O S. Pedro te ouça...
> Parece-me que nestas últimas runs haverá uma mudança a partir do carnaval - parece coincidir com a fase de *lua nova*. Não sei o que dizer mas tenho reparado em mudanças mais sensíveis do clima juntamente com as fases da lua. Sei que há uma certa relutância em olhar para a meteorologia e associá-la às fases lunares mas que parece haver uma influência directa parece que não haverá muitas dúvidas - afinal se as fases lunares influenciam as marés e a altura dessas marés porque não hão-de influenciar a própria génese do clima?
> Eu sei: é um tema polémico...



Quanto às fases lunares, confesso a minha ignorância...

Agora que para um horizonte relativamente próximo, vai haver animação para o Alentejo e Algarve, a run GFS 18z para não deixar dúvidas

Será a situação que pela sua proximidade vale a pena acompanhar com atenção

http://images.meteociel.fr/im/5283/gfs-0-120_zvz9.png[/IMG

[IMG]http://images.meteociel.fr/im/4339/gfs-2-120_zwk5.png


----------



## JoCa (15 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Fevereiro 2009*

Para já e por aquilo que leio nos modelos é que o inverno tal como ele é "general" já lá vai este ano. A partir de agora é ver o sol, algumas nuvens com alguma chuva mas sem o "frio" que todos gostam. É ver a temperatura a subir a partir de agora...resta-nos esperar pelo próximo inverno que pelo que vejo cada vez serão mais curtos, alguns dias de dezembro e janeiro e pouco mais!


----------



## JoCa (15 Fev 2009 às 23:02)

Para já e por aquilo que leio nos modelos é que o inverno tal como ele é "general" já lá vai este ano. A partir de agora é ver o sol, algumas nuvens com alguma chuva mas sem o "frio" que todos gostam. É ver a temperatura a subir a partir de agora...resta-nos esperar pelo próximo inverno que pelo que vejo cada vez serão mais curtos, alguns dias de dezembro e janeiro e pouco mais!


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2009 às 23:31)

JoCa disse:


> Para já e por aquilo que leio nos modelos é que o inverno tal como ele é "general" já lá vai este ano. A partir de agora é ver o sol, algumas nuvens com alguma chuva mas sem o "frio" que todos gostam. É ver a temperatura a subir a partir de agora...resta-nos esperar pelo próximo inverno que pelo que vejo cada vez serão mais curtos, alguns dias de dezembro e janeiro e pouco mais!







Atentem neste modelo elaborado pelos nossos amigos do Meteored, sobre a depressão que supostamente irá afectar o sul de Portugal às 120 horas


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2009 às 23:52)

Este modelo mostra apenas pequena quantidade de precipitação para o centro/sul - talvez um máximo de 5 mm.
Apesar de tudo pode indicar uma tendência de uma pequena mudança meteorológica.
Esperemos mais um ou dois dias para verificar mais em concreto o que devemos contar para o final da semana.


----------



## frederico (16 Fev 2009 às 00:22)

É uma depressão «fraquinha»... em tempos recentes já vi depressões no Golfo de Cádiz deixarem num dia 40 mm no sotavento algarvio... esta pelos vistos não deixará mais de 5 mm...


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Fev 2009 às 01:27)

O Porta-Aviões Açoreano continua ancorado na nossa costa.
Firme e hirto.
Toda a vontade de o demover ,aliada à análise de mapas a 200 e tal horas dos intervenientes deste tópico ,tem sido infrutífera.
Mas a "comunidade científica" começa a dividir-se (bom sinal),  quanto aos prazos e logísticas do  levantamento do presente bloqueio.
Uns dizem que as Noroestadas/Nortadas vão inevitavelmente ocorrer com o deslocamento para Oeste do dito cujo:






[/URL][/IMG]


Outros dirão: -"Olhe que não , Doutor...olhe que não.Vai ver que depois de uma pequena bolsa fria em altitude na Ibéria,talvez a sul, lá para sexta,
vai ver que voltará tudo quase igual ao que está :






[/URL][/IMG]

De uma forma ou de outra , estará visto que as precipitações deste Fevereiro serão, grosso modo , as já contabilizadas até aqui.
Não serão as previstas para sul lá para sexta, que  de tão  escassas  alterarão o quadro seco que ora vivemos, nem mesmo  as eventuais nortadas/noroestadas previstas para 192 horas (Carnaval).
Mas ,não me canso de sublinhar:
-As surpresas em meteorologia podem estar sempre ao virar de esquina.
E desenhar a próxima  sexta-feira  ao domingo à noite , é ainda um risco enorme ,
quanto mais  a semana que lhe sucederá.
Será apenas um esboço, não?...


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2009 às 10:13)

A run GFS 6z (a sair agora) faz subir a depressão do dia 20, colocando-a mesmo sobre o nosso país. Se bem que continue fraquinha, a precipitação associada estende-se mais do que inicialmente previsto. A seguir com alguma expectativa, dado o marasmo de novidades que atravessamos


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2009 às 10:19)

Veterano disse:


> A run GFS 6z (a sair agora) faz subir a depressão do dia 20, colocando-a mesmo sobre o nosso país. Se bem que continue fraquinha, a precipitação associada estende-se mais do que inicialmente previsto. A seguir com alguma expectativa, dado o marasmo de novidades que atravessamos



pois é vai tudo para espanha


----------



## vitamos (16 Fev 2009 às 10:24)

Veterano disse:


> A run GFS 6z (a sair agora) faz subir a depressão do dia 20, colocando-a mesmo sobre o nosso país. Se bem que continue fraquinha, a precipitação associada estende-se mais do que inicialmente previsto. A seguir com alguma expectativa, dado o marasmo de novidades que atravessamos



Mais ainda meu caro... aliada à incursão de ar frio de nordeste, poderá até mesmo em caso de alguma chuva, provocar a queda de neve, apesar de ser em cotas altas:






















Quantas vezes não dissemos nós por aqui que a mais de 72h as situações são muito voláteis. Quantas vezes perante isto não dissemos que então olhar credulamente para segundos painéis é um erro... Cá está o porquê!

Ainda hoje de manhã na RTP, o jornalista arriscou a pergunta sobre o Carnaval... desafiando a meteorologista. Ao que esta cometeu o erro de tentar afiançar uma previsão... A meu ver erro, à luz daquilo que os modelos nos podem dar hoje em dia...


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2009 às 10:42)

vitamos disse:


> quantas vezes não dissemos nós por aqui que a mais de 72h as situações são muito voláteis. Quantas vezes perante isto não dissemos que então olhar credulamente para segundos painéis é um erro... Cá está o porquê!
> 
> Ainda hoje de manhã na rtp, o jornalista arriscou a pergunta sobre o carnaval... Desafiando a meteorologista. Ao que esta cometeu o erro de tentar afiançar uma previsão... A meu ver erro, à luz daquilo que os modelos nos podem dar hoje em dia...



O carnaval já não está assim tão longe... Mas é verdade que este Inverno tem sido fértil em surpresas. Para mim  o AA ainda vai estar presente, de uma forma menos intensa.

Aguardemos...


----------



## David sf (16 Fev 2009 às 11:27)

vitamos disse:


> Ainda hoje de manhã na RTP, o jornalista arriscou a pergunta sobre o Carnaval... desafiando a meteorologista. Ao que esta cometeu o erro de tentar afiançar uma previsão... A meu ver erro, à luz daquilo que os modelos nos podem dar hoje em dia...



Só por curiosidade, o que é que ela respondeu?


----------



## vitamos (16 Fev 2009 às 11:41)

David sf disse:


> Só por curiosidade, o que é que ela respondeu?



Antes da pergunta disse que os dias de sol iam continuar afirmando depois (aqui respondendo à questão) "Domingo de carnaval terá sol e Terça feira poderá haver chuva". Eu tenho muita estima pela meteorologista Ilda Novo que foi quem falou. Mas acho que desta vez foi um pouco imponderada, muito provavelmente pela simpatia que sempre demonstrou, tentou esclarecer o jornalista... Acho que a tantos dias não o deveria ter feito...


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2009 às 12:26)

vitamos disse:


> Antes da pergunta disse que os dias de sol iam continuar afirmando depois (aqui respondendo à questão) "Domingo de carnaval terá sol e Terça feira poderá haver chuva". Eu tenho muita estima pela meteorologista Ilda Novo que foi quem falou. Mas acho que desta vez foi um pouco imponderada, muito provavelmente pela simpatia que sempre demonstrou, tentou esclarecer o jornalista... Acho que a tantos dias não o deveria ter feito...



Não é uma posição fácil para o IM, até porque as pessoas querem aproveitar as mini-férias (apesar da crise) e faz toda a diferença se o tempo estiver como agora ou se se alterar radicalmente.

Como os modelos flutuam nas suas previsões, ela ao menos foi honesta: terça feira *poderá *haver chuva, ou, digo eu, *poderá* haver sol


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2009 às 12:39)

Não seria altura de baptizar esta pequena depressão que nos está aí a bater à porta?


----------



## Aurélio (16 Fev 2009 às 13:18)

Veterano disse:


> Não seria altura de baptizar esta pequena depressão que nos está aí a bater à porta?




Nem pensar nisso .. até porque os modelos não lidam normalmente bem com este tipo de depressões em altitude !!
Senão repare-se que o seu aparecimento é antecipado para Quinta segundo o GFS, ocorrendo alguma precipitação somente no Algarve, mas sendo uma grande incógnita.
Os niveis de Cape são demasiado baixos e como tal não acredito neste tipo de depressões em chuva sem haver trovoadas !!
Até lá o AA ainda pode comer esta depressãozinha ao pequeno almoço de amanhã !!

Mas os sinais pelo menos são positivos lá isso são !!


----------



## vitamos (16 Fev 2009 às 15:59)

Veterano disse:


> Não seria altura de baptizar esta pequena depressão que nos está aí a bater à porta?



Pois se calhar é mesmo melhor não... 

Porque numa run kaput! O que parecia certo já não é bem assim. E a precipitação prevista para 6ª feira pelo GFS foi-se!

Mesmo a médio prazo anda mesmo complicado fazer previsão


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2009 às 16:19)

vitamos disse:


> Pois se calhar é mesmo melhor não...
> 
> Porque numa run kaput! O que parecia certo já não é bem assim. E a precipitação prevista para 6ª feira pelo GFS foi-se!
> 
> Mesmo a médio prazo anda mesmo complicado fazer previsão



Interessante! Esta run das12z do GFS, talvez pela pressão do AA, empurra a pequena depressão rapidamente  para sudoeste, e a precipitação parece perder-se no mar. Enfim, este Tópico é de Previsão, vamos aguardar...


----------



## squidward (16 Fev 2009 às 16:33)

mas que RUN de "#$"%&(cheira mal)...pelo menos na minha opinião
parece que a animação prevista para sexta-feira foi-se...


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Fev 2009 às 16:53)

Ao contrário da Pescada que antes de o ser, já o era,
esta depressão, parece ter morrido  sem sequer  ter nascido...
A ter um nome, só poderá ser "A desaparecida"...


----------



## mocha (16 Fev 2009 às 17:01)

nimboestrato disse:


> Ao contrário da Pescada que antes de o ser, já o era,
> esta depressão, parece ter morrido  sem sequer  ter nascido...
> A ter um nome, só poderá ser "A desaparecida"...



Desculpa, mas so me deu pra isto


----------



## Fantkboy (16 Fev 2009 às 17:09)

nimboestrato disse:


> Ao contrário da Pescada que antes de o ser, já o era,
> esta depressão, parece ter morrido  sem sequer  ter nascido...
> A ter um nome, só poderá ser "A desaparecida"...



É uma Depressao com pouco geopotencial! Ainda por mais o Gradiente AA (altas pressoes) ao que os modelos apontam estará presente em todos os lados, "engolindo" literalmente essa bolsa depressionária! Terá portanto poucas hipoteses de desenvolvimento significativo trazendo nas melhores das hipoteses alguns chuviscos e quem sabe, alguma trovoada! Resta saber aonde! O gfs na ultima run aponta toda a precipitaçao sobre o atlantico! veremos!


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2009 às 17:25)

No meu entender vai haver alguma instabilidade no final da semana com alguns aguaceiros e trovoada mas fracas e muito dispersas pelo sul


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2009 às 17:35)

O que eu queria que viesse para portugal é o que o gfs está a prever para dia 21 a este da madeira, isso sim seria maravilhoso





CAPE -7 simplesmente...


----------



## thunderboy (16 Fev 2009 às 17:47)

Calma, Lisboetas e Setubalenses, ainda há chance para vocês




Agora em relação aos os Madeirenses, não era eu que queria estar lá não!




v


----------



## thunderboy (16 Fev 2009 às 17:48)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> O que eu queria que viesse para portugal é o que o gfs está a prever para dia 21 a este da madeira, isso sim seria maravilhoso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O LI sim é -7, o CAPE não.


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Fev 2009 às 17:49)

Tou a ver é que temos AA até ao Verão!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2009 às 18:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> Tou a ver é que temos AA até ao Verão!



Sim, pelos vistos parece que a torneira fechou  

Eu avisei que a depressão ia desaparecer  devido há sua trajectoria esquesita.

Provavelmente agora o AA ficará por aqui em cima de nós, oscilando apenas um pouco mais para a direita ou um pouco mais para a esquerda  possibilitando assim apenas a entrada de nebulosidade e pouco mais, enfim é o clima que temos, no Verão será mais interessante certamente  :assobio:


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2009 às 19:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, pelos vistos parece que a torneira fechou
> 
> Eu avisei que a depressão ia desaparecer  devido há sua trajectoria esquesita.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2009 às 20:03)

thunderboy disse:


> Agora em relação aos os Madeirenses, não era eu que queria estar lá não!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não me importava NADA de estar aí... 



Chasing Thunder disse:


> O que eu queria que viesse para portugal é o que o gfs está a prever para dia 21 a este da madeira, isso sim seria maravilhoso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Simplesmente LINDO, outro dos sítios onde não me importava NADA de estar... 

Mas passa tudo ao lado... Não temos sorte nenhuma


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2009 às 20:20)

Bem, ao menos estamos frescos nas mínimas, mas apenas no interior  já as máximas, estão agradáveis.


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2009 às 22:24)

Se repararem, na recente run das 18z do GFS, parece que os dois anticiclones se unem às 48h, o que seria positivo para uma estrada continental na PI. O problema é que a seguir parece que se separam novamente


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2009 às 22:59)

Só vejo nortada e noroestada  este ano começa cedo


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Fev 2009 às 23:07)

Será que não há maneira de tirar esse bicho de cima de nós...


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2009 às 23:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Só vejo nortada e noroestada  este ano começa cedo



Estou de acordo. Enquanto o AA não se afastar mais para oeste, estaremos com uma situação típica de Verão em pleno Inverno


----------



## psm (16 Fev 2009 às 23:33)

Veterano disse:


> Estou de acordo. Enquanto o AA não se afastar mais para oeste, estaremos com uma situação típica de Verão em pleno Inverno





Tenho de corrigir pois isto não é uma situação tipica de verão, pois essa tem que ter dentro da PI uma depressão termica


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2009 às 23:44)

psm disse:


> Tenho de corrigir pois isto não é uma situação tipica de verão, pois essa tem que ter dentro da PI uma depressão termica



Correcto PSM, mas eu referia-me apenas à nortada, tão frequente no litoral norte no Verão. Quanto ao AA sair de cima de nós, lembro-me de Invernos em que isso demorou Acreditemos contudo que valerá a pena esperar


----------



## frederico (17 Fev 2009 às 00:39)

Tantos dias com o anticiclone em cima não é comum no mês de Fevereiro, que é um dos mais chuvosos do ano e com maior número de dias com precipitação, isto atendendo às normas anteriores a 1990. Se continuar assim até ao final do mês, Fevereiro será um mês seco. Pessoalmente não tenho esperança que a situação mude, atendendo àquilo que os modelos indicam.

Provavelmente precipitação a sério só em Março. Esperemos então que o próximo mês compense a falta de precipitação de Fevereiro. E os amantes da neve não percam a esperança. No passado chegou a never na Serra da Estrela em Junho  Por isso na Primavera ainda à esperança de neve, pelo menos nos pontos altos do Centro e Norte, porque a cotas baixas este ano hidrológico já será muitíssimo pouco provável.


----------



## vitamos (17 Fev 2009 às 10:18)

Nada de muito relevante nas mais recentes saídas dos principais modelos. Com a depressão de 6ª feira a não exercer qualquer influência sobre o território de Portugal continental, o anticiclone entra pelo fim de semana e ganha novo vigor, já com previsões a rondar os 1040hPa no seu núcleo e com uma influência muito próxima...

Com um escudo assim a médio prazo não existe nada de assinalável... E mesmo a longo as perspectivas não são, por enquanto, diferentes do cenário actual!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2009 às 11:43)

vitamos disse:


> Nada de muito relevante nas mais recentes saídas dos principais modelos. Com a depressão de 6ª feira a não exercer qualquer influência sobre o território de Portugal continental, o anticiclone entra pelo fim de semana e ganha novo vigor, já com previsões a rondar os 1040hPa no seu núcleo e com uma influência muito próxima...
> 
> Com um escudo assim a médio prazo não existe nada de assinalável... E mesmo a longo as perspectivas não são, por enquanto, diferentes do cenário actual!



Não poderia ter dito melhor amigo Vitamos 

O bicharoco anticiclónico está sem dúvida de novo nas suas sete quintas, daqui já não deve sair tão cedo  tá-se a guardar para o Verão 

Se querem ir há praia aproveitem agora que depois a partir de Março começa a nortada a intenseficar-se e depois não há nada para ninguém


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2009 às 11:57)

Nem a depressão em altura quer nada connosco  espero que isto não dure até ao fim do Inverno porque caso aconteça para mim este belo inverno terminaria da pior maneira possível  pode ser que a partir de 24/25 isto mude, mas já nem arrisco


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2009 às 12:05)

Agora é que eu reparei, a suposta depressão que nos ia afectar vai ficar-se pela Madeira e alargar a sua área de influência


----------



## squidward (17 Fev 2009 às 12:11)

para quem dizia que o AA só iria ficar uns diazitos...pois é, o pior aconteceu e agora ninguém o tira daqui. Só é mau porque assim o nosso país nunca mais se livra da situação de seca "quase permanente" graças ao nosso amigo AA, que parece que gostou muito de nós desde 2004 sensivelmente. Estranhei este Inverno começar com muita "fruta", e eu já receava que "algo" viria aí...vê-se agora o resultado -- AA AA aa aa aa.... Normalmente diz-se, "quando a esmola é grande, o pobre desconfia" e eu sempre tive assim neste Inverno. Mas ainda há sempre aquela esperança que algo nos anime durante esta "pasmaceira meteorológica"


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2009 às 12:44)

Curioso, não pude deixar de reparar no mapa de superfície do HN que o Mario colocou o tão famoso anticiclone Siberiano consegue ter menos pressão do que o nosso AA.


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2009 às 14:29)

Bem também já me passei para o lado dos que têm de dar o braço a torcer , episódios de possível frio e chuva a cotas baixas é para esquecer . Em Março isso já é completamente impossível aqui no nosso castigado rectângulo, chamado Portugal.
Com sucessivos adiamentos de uma entrada como deve de ser de ar frio, neste momento só para o ano, coisa que será cada vez mais difícil, pois realmente o Inverno tende a ser cada vez de menor duração e um ano assim como este tendencialmente mais seco é que apresenta melhores hipóteses de ver-mos o fenómeno neve mais democratizado pelo nosso território. Mas como todos sabemos que o necessário é mesmo a chuva, ela que venha e em abundância , porque isto não está nada famoso assim 
O que mais me irrita são as pessoas, o zé povinho de uma forma geral, completamente inconsciente nas suas afirmações, que anda eufórico com este belo tempo, para um carnaval de sol e calor!! Acho que a influencia das novelas do outro lado do Atlântico já deturparam a nossa realidade na cabeça das pessoas... Enfim...

Isto não é bem uma opinião de seguimento da previsão do Tempo e Modelos, mas realmente isto sim é uma porcaria de tempo!!!


----------



## stormy (17 Fev 2009 às 14:43)

actioman disse:


> Bem também já me passei para o lado dos que têm de dar o braço a torcer , episódios de possível frio e chuva a cotas baixas é para esquecer . Em Março isso já é completamente impossível aqui no nosso castigado rectângulo, chamado Portugal.
> Com sucessivos adiamentos de uma entrada como deve de ser de ar frio, neste momento só para o ano, coisa que será cada vez mais difícil, pois realmente o Inverno tende a ser cada vez de menor duração e um ano assim como este tendencialmente mais seco é que apresenta melhores hipóteses de ver-mos o fenómeno neve mais democratizado pelo nosso território. Mas como todos sabemos que o necessário é mesmo a chuva, ela que venha e em abundância , porque isto não está nada famoso assim
> O que mais me irrita são as pessoas, o zé povinho de uma forma geral, completamente inconsciente nas suas afirmações, que anda eufórico com este belo tempo, para um carnaval de sol e calor!! Acho que a influencia das novelas do outro lado do Atlântico já deturparam a nossa realidade na cabeça das pessoas... Enfim...
> 
> Isto não é bem uma opinião de seguimento da previsão do Tempo e Modelos, mas realmente isto sim é uma porcaria de tempo!!!



es capaz de ter alguma razao mas tenhemos esperanca


----------



## squidward (17 Fev 2009 às 14:44)

actioman disse:


> Bem também já me passei para o lado dos que têm de dar o braço a torcer , episódios de possível frio e chuva a cotas baixas é para esquecer . Em Março isso já é completamente impossível aqui no nosso castigado rectângulo, chamado Portugal.
> Com sucessivos adiamentos de uma entrada como deve de ser de ar frio, neste momento só para o ano, coisa que será cada vez mais difícil, pois realmente o Inverno tende a ser cada vez de menor duração e um ano assim como este tendencialmente mais seco é que apresenta melhores hipóteses de ver-mos o fenómeno neve mais democratizado pelo nosso território. Mas como todos sabemos que o necessário é mesmo a chuva, ela que venha e em abundância , porque isto não está nada famoso assim
> O que mais me irrita são as pessoas, o zé povinho de uma forma geral, completamente inconsciente nas suas afirmações, que anda eufórico com este belo tempo, para um carnaval de sol e calor!! Acho que a influencia das novelas do outro lado do Atlântico já deturparam a nossa realidade na cabeça das pessoas... Enfim...
> 
> Isto não é bem uma opinião de seguimento da previsão do Tempo e Modelos, mas realmente isto sim *é uma porcaria de tempo!!!*




Em termos de animação meteorológica, sim é uma "seca"...mas também não é uma porcaria de tempo. Aliás este tempo até parece que nos transmite mais alegria e animo, do que em dias nublados com chuva...(é claro que sempre prefiro as Trovoadas e é desse tipo de animação que espero que volte rápido)


----------



## stormy (17 Fev 2009 às 14:54)

squidward disse:


> Em termos de animação meteorológica, sim é uma "seca"...mas também não é uma porcaria de tempo. Aliás este tempo até parece que nos transmite mais alegria e animo, do que em dias nublados com chuva...(é claro que sempre prefiro as Trovoadas e é desse tipo de animação que espero que volte rápido)



talvez se o AA se deslocar " de mais "para norte no verao tenhamos um levante brutal com calor e trovoadas


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2009 às 14:58)

stormy disse:


> talvez se o AA se deslocar " de mais "para norte no verao tenhamos um levante brutal com calor e trovoadas



Isso é tão provável como eu me chamar Amélia de Matos Cruz


----------



## Chuvento (17 Fev 2009 às 16:01)

actioman disse:


> Bem também já me passei para o lado dos que têm de dar o braço a torcer , episódios de possível frio e chuva a cotas baixas é para esquecer . Em Março isso já é completamente impossível aqui no nosso castigado rectângulo, chamado Portugal.
> Com sucessivos adiamentos de uma entrada como deve de ser de ar frio, neste momento só para o ano, coisa que será cada vez mais difícil, pois realmente o Inverno tende a ser cada vez de menor duração e um ano assim como este tendencialmente mais seco é que apresenta melhores hipóteses de ver-mos o fenómeno neve mais democratizado pelo nosso território. Mas como todos sabemos que o necessário é mesmo a chuva, ela que venha e em abundância , porque isto não está nada famoso assim
> O que mais me irrita são as pessoas, o zé povinho de uma forma geral, completamente inconsciente nas suas afirmações, que anda eufórico com este belo tempo, para um carnaval de sol e calor!! Acho que a influencia das novelas do outro lado do Atlântico já deturparam a nossa realidade na cabeça das pessoas... Enfim...
> 
> Isto não é bem uma opinião de seguimento da previsão do Tempo e Modelos, mas realmente isto sim é uma porcaria de tempo!!!



É verdade, eu assino por baixo !  
As pessoas pensam apenas no seu conforto pessoal esquecendo tudo o que por inerência acontece devido à falta de chuva (insuficiente água nas barragens e no subsolo - aproximação de mais uma época de fogos) além de não haver qualquer garantia do que o próximo Inverno venha a ter chuvas regulares.


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2009 às 16:35)

actioman disse:


> Isto não é bem uma opinião de seguimento da previsão do Tempo e Modelos, mas realmente isto sim é uma porcaria de tempo!!!



Calma! A run do GFS já começa a enfraquecer o anticiclone no final do primeiro painel. E já temos a iso -6 no norte da península para daqui a 150 h, já a médio prazo. As coisas vão melhorar, e não se esqueçam que as melhores situações meteorológicas costumam ocorrer aquando da saída do anticiclone. Vamos sonhando, que é de graça, melhores dias virão certamente.


----------



## squidward (17 Fev 2009 às 17:04)

stormy disse:


> talvez se o AA se deslocar " de mais "para norte no verao tenhamos um levante brutal com calor e trovoadas



Exemplos como Junho de 2006 ou Setembro de 2007?


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2009 às 17:31)

stormy disse:


> es capaz de ter alguma razao mas tenhemos esperanca



Boas stormy , é isso resta-nos a esperança, mas esperança de que o AA vá para a outras paragens. _Outro_ tipo de esperança  já nem com  lá vai! 




squidward disse:


> Em termos de animação meteorológica, sim é uma "seca"...mas também não é uma porcaria de tempo. Aliás este tempo até parece que nos transmite mais alegria e animo, do que em dias nublados com chuva...(é claro que sempre prefiro as Trovoadas e é desse tipo de animação que espero que volte rápido)



squidward tudo bem!? , eu não estava a afirmar que o Sol e o calor é uma porcaria de tempo (se bem que eu pessoalmente dispenso o calor ), eu refiro-me a que estas condições nesta altura do ano, sim são uma desgraça, estamos em Fevereiro meus caros!  E reza a história meteorológica aqui do meus Alentejo que o Fevereiro é um mês de frios por excelência, mas isso era no outro milénio porque neste já não se confirma.

A RUN das 12Z já saiu e nada de novo, apenas mais do mesmo. Claro +192h é ver tudo mudar a cada saída .




Chuvento disse:


> É verdade, eu assino por baixo !
> As pessoas pensam apenas no seu conforto pessoal esquecendo tudo o que por inerência acontece devido à falta de chuva (insuficiente água nas barragens e no subsolo - aproximação de mais uma época de fogos) além de não haver qualquer garantia do que o próximo Inverno venha a ter chuvas regulares.



Olá Chuvento! , eu nem reclamava, se estivéssemos a ter um Fevereiro do género do Janeiro último, até seria justo nos tais dias de Carnaval e dos desfiles que não chovesse e assim não estragasse o que muita gente leva meses e meses a construir. Mas na presente situação, onde até já quase me esqueci de quando foi o último dia de chuva, é claro que fico _piurso_ quando vejo o pessoal todo contente com a Primavera antecipada. Talvez se os meios de informação não perdessem tempo a mais com _politiquices_ à boa moda da máfia portuguesa e informassem a sério, as pessoas se apercebessem que as barragens não estão lá grande coisa, em especial as mais a Sul .




David sf disse:


> Calma! A run do GFS já começa a enfraquecer o anticiclone no final do primeiro painel. E já temos a iso -6 no norte da península para daqui a 150 h, já a médio prazo. As coisas vão melhorar, e não se esqueçam que as melhores situações meteorológicas costumam ocorrer aquando da saída do anticiclone. Vamos sonhando, que é de graça, melhores dias virão certamente.



Companheiro David sf , embora aparente ser como tu bem dizes, eu não acredito muito. O GFS, que até me tem surpreendido neste Inverno, parece ter voltado ao mesmo, ou seja falhanço atrás de falhanço, em especial de médio prazo para a frente. Até às 42h ainda se vai safando, mas mais que isso ... 
Acho que eles lidam mal com as situações anti-ciclónicas.

Eu até nem digo que não possa haver ainda alguma entrada fria de destaque, mas que já não será para cotas baixas, isso é uma certeza. Quando muito cotas médias e e e...


----------



## Veterano (17 Fev 2009 às 17:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Agora é que eu reparei, a suposta depressão que nos ia afectar vai ficar-se pela Madeira e alargar a sua área de influência



Parece que sim, a acreditar na última run do GFS. Este modelo até prevê que a referida depressão seja o início do fim do AA, mas como aqui já foi referido "quando a esmola é grande o pobre desconfia..."


----------



## cardu (17 Fev 2009 às 18:17)

Portugal, para mim o pior clima do mundo!!!!


----------



## psm (17 Fev 2009 às 18:23)

actioman disse:


> Bem também já me passei para o lado dos que têm de dar o braço a torcer , episódios de possível frio e chuva a cotas baixas é para esquecer . Em Março isso já é completamente impossível aqui no nosso castigado rectângulo, chamado Portugal.
> Com sucessivos adiamentos de uma entrada como deve de ser de ar frio, neste momento só para o ano, coisa que será cada vez mais difícil, pois realmente o Inverno tende a ser cada vez de menor duração e um ano assim como este tendencialmente mais seco é que apresenta melhores hipóteses de ver-mos o fenómeno neve mais democratizado pelo nosso território. Mas como todos sabemos que o necessário é mesmo a chuva, ela que venha e em abundância , porque isto não está nada famoso assim
> O que mais me irrita são as pessoas, o zé povinho de uma forma geral, completamente inconsciente nas suas afirmações, que anda eufórico com este belo tempo, para um carnaval de sol e calor!! Acho que a influencia das novelas do outro lado do Atlântico já deturparam a nossa realidade na cabeça das pessoas... Enfim...
> 
> Isto não é bem uma opinião de seguimento da previsão do Tempo e Modelos, mas realmente isto sim é uma porcaria de tempo!!!







Por acaso está ciente na afirmação que está a fazer em relação ao zé povinho querer calor e sol? Por acaso é onde muita pessoas  investiram nesta quadra para ter algum dinheiro!


----------



## chuvinha (17 Fev 2009 às 18:39)

Como é possível não gostar de sol? se vivessem nos países nórdicos talvez gostassem mais...talvez ansiassem por um pouquinho que fosse de solzinho...
oh meus amigos tenham paciência!sol é vida , é o melhor que há...qual neve qual trovoadas...


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2009 às 18:39)

psm disse:


> Por acaso está ciente na afirmação que está a fazer em relação ao zé povinho querer calor e sol? Por acaso é onde muita pessoas  investiram nesta quadra para ter algum dinheiro!




Por acaso estou! 

E tu estás ciente de como estão os recursos hídricos e a quantidade de água nos solos em Portugal, o que pesará mais? 
E quanto ao zé povinho, não fiquem assustados ou chocados, o zé povinho é a massa, _Vicente e toda a gente_, _Raimundo e todo o mundo_.  Não é depreciativo é apenas uma forma de referir, aliás bem à portuguesa.


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2009 às 19:05)

Parece-me interessante esta Run do ECMWF (12 h), com uma depressão às 168 h de Noroeste que apesar de tocar o continente de raspão, já me dá um novo alento!


----------



## Aurélio (17 Fev 2009 às 19:40)

Este Carnaval seria importante que não chovesse para que as pessoas se possam divertir, as brasileiras se descascarem  e  o dinheiro, trabalho e suor investido durante meses não seja deitado abaixo!!

Quanto ao tempo a médio prazo, o que vos digo é que apenas vejo AA, AA, AA e não acredito em mais nada a não ser AA !!

Como já disse anteriormente num outro post, acredito que aqui no Algarve ainda chova antes de eu fazer anos !!

O que não vos disse é quando é que eu fazia anos


----------



## squidward (17 Fev 2009 às 19:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Este Carnaval seria importante que não chovesse para que as pessoas se possam divertir, as brasileiras se descascarem  e  o dinheiro, trabalho e suor investido durante meses não seja deitado abaixo!!
> 
> Quanto ao tempo a médio prazo, o que vos digo é que apenas vejo AA, AA, AA e não acredito em mais nada a não ser AA !!
> 
> ...



[off-topic] fazes a 31 de Dezembro??[/off-topic]

vamos ter cAAlmAA.


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Fev 2009 às 19:55)

Srs. Moderadores parece-me que este tópico se está transformar em tudo menos em  "Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009", daqui a pouco está-se a prever qual será a escola de samba que irá ganhar numa das cidades com tradição carnavalesca...


----------



## Aurélio (17 Fev 2009 às 20:11)

Não ... faço dia 6 de Abril!!

PS: Não respondam ser usar a análise dos modelos para que não nos ponhamos aqui andar todos a fugir ao tópico, por isso relacionem caso respondam com uma análise aos modelos  !!

Em relação aos modelos pode-se observar que as runs das 12h são positivas a médio-longo prazo (>180h), mas contudo nós já sabemos que tem sido assim nos ultimos dias.
Contudo é preciso bastante calma e não esquecermos que estamos em Fevereiro e que certamente ainda não chegámos ao fim do frio nem da chuva.

Por isso é preciso calma ... quanto ao facto de estar a falar do tempo do Carnaval penso que já disse o que tinha a dizer: espero que esteja bom tempo !!!
Em relação aos meus anos o que disse tem muito a ver com os sinais que tem surgido dos modelos  e certamente que teremos chuva em Março, mas achei engraçado dar esta piada !!
Boa noite fiquem bem ... FootballManager aí vou eu !!!!


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2009 às 20:25)

ferreira5 disse:


> Srs. Moderadores parece-me que este tópico se está transformar em tudo menos em  "Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009", daqui a pouco está-se a prever qual será a escola de samba que irá ganhar numa das cidades com tradição carnavalesca...



Acho que mais do que moderação, é preciso ter-se noção do tema do tópico onde se escreve.
Nos últimos dias e uma vez que as previsões têm sido em tudo monótonas, o tema principal do tópico tem descarrilado para outros temas, que por acaso até estão presentes noutros tópicos do fórum.

Alguns dos posts que aqui estão completamente off-topic, poderiam estar:

 Previsão Sazonal e Desejos - Inverno 2008/2009
 Portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?
 Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2009
 Chill Out Zone - Zona de relaxe
 Os nossos Aniversários!

Com isto quero dizer que não é preciso estarmos em off-topic, quando existem tópicos para os mais diversos e determinados assuntos.

E que este seja o tópico de: "Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009", como o título indica.


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2009 às 21:55)

Também espero que o desfecho deste AA não se transforme em algo parecido com 2005, com o AA a vaguear ora para Oeste, ora para Norte com umas entradas frias mas secas pelo meio. O lado positivo da posição actual do anticiclone é que pode facilmente favorecer uma boa entrada de Noroeste.


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2009 às 22:47)

Grande reforço da advecção de norte na última run do GFS, com uma união dos anticiclones atlântico e da Gronelândia. Começa a haver uma lufada de ar fresco nas previsões a médio prazo, pode ser que ainda melhore na próxima run. Temos muito frio humido e muito perto, qualquer desvio para o nosso lado pode dar grande festa. Ou não.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2009 às 23:04)

Penso que vendo as runs que tem saido hoje há possibilidades de uma pequena mudança lá para 25\26 deste mês; talvez para um tempo mais frio e com alguma possibilidade de neve para as terras altas. Sei que ainda vai uma semana até lá mas há algumas expectativas nesse sentido. Agora voltar o clima húmido do início do ano não me parece plausível.
Fiquem bem...


----------



## Veterano (17 Fev 2009 às 23:29)

Aristocrata disse:


> Penso que vendo as runs que tem saido hoje há possibilidades de uma pequena mudança lá para 25\26 deste mês; talvez para um tempo mais frio e com alguma possibilidade de neve para as terras altas. Sei que ainda vai uma semana até lá mas há algumas expectativas nesse sentido. Agora voltar o clima húmido do início do ano não me parece plausível.
> Fiquem bem...




A curto prazo, não vejo como o ar frio pode entrar, veja-se a posição do anticiclone:






Depois, a acreditar no GFS a médio prazo (o que não devemos fazer), haveria festa na PI


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2009 às 23:58)

Veterano disse:


> A curto prazo, não vejo como o ar frio pode entrar, veja-se a posição do anticiclone:
> Depois, a acreditar no GFS a médio prazo (*o que não devemos fazer*), haveria festa na PI



Era exactamente isso que eu queria dizer quando apontei somente alguma mudança mais sensível a partir dos dias 25\26 deste mês - é a médio prazo...
E parece haver alguma mudança no horizonte para essas datas.
O que me parece é que o anticiclone irá subir e afastar a depressão localizada na escandinávia mais para leste e posicionar-se sobre ou localizar-se no mar do norte empurrando algum ar frio de leste para a península - não como em Janeiro mas reduzindo um pouco as temperaturas actuais. repare-se que há uma potencial depressão na zona da "bota" de Itália e Grécia, o que poderia ajudar a arrastar mais o ar continental para a Europa se se conjugar o o referido AA.
Mas como tudo, *são suposições minhas* e nada mais. Nada que possa configurar um fim apocalíptico desta parte primaveril do inverno.


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Fev 2009 às 02:59)

David sf disse:


> Grande reforço da advecção de norte na última run do GFS, com uma união dos anticiclones atlântico e da Gronelândia. Começa a haver uma lufada de ar fresco nas previsões a médio prazo, pode ser que ainda melhore na próxima run. Temos muito frio humido e muito perto, qualquer desvio para o nosso lado pode dar grande festa. Ou não.



Ou não.
Mas é de facto uma boa análise.
Ou melhor, não sei se é boa ou má.
Será semelhante à minha.
Isto é:
os modelos vão apontando consistentemente,uns e outros, para que haja essa advecção de norte...e como há muito frio húmido por perto,nunca se sabe...
Mas sabemos a lenga-lenga do costume:
-Para os próximos dias já por aqui passaram depressões que morreram à nascença, precipitações de Noroeste para o Carnaval seguidas de muito Oeste precipitoso  e afinal o AA até lá, não dará qualquer hipótese.
E assim sendo,nada se alterou desde o meu último post , tudo prossegue em velocidade de cruzeiro, até à eventual mudança para depois do carnaval...
Tão longe  ...


----------



## Veterano (18 Fev 2009 às 09:12)

nimboestrato disse:


> Ou não.
> Mas é de facto uma boa análise.
> Ou melhor, não sei se é boa ou má.
> Será semelhante à minha.
> ...



Até domingo, meus amigos, não há hipóteses, o AA estacionou em cima da PI e por lá ficou. Mais tarde, o modelo europeu não vislumbra grande alteração, o GFS atira-nos com uma vaga de frio (iso -8), que neste momento só acredito vir a registá-la no meu frigorífico


----------



## tugaafonso (18 Fev 2009 às 10:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2009*





Será que ainda vamos ter festa?!?!?!?!


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2009 às 10:39)

Veterano disse:


> Até domingo, meus amigos, não há hipóteses, o AA estacionou em cima da PI e por lá ficou. Mais tarde, o modelo europeu não vislumbra grande alteração, o GFS atira-nos com uma vaga de frio (iso -8), que neste momento só acredito vir a registá-la no meu frigorífico



E com isto tudo, andamos há 216 horas a ver o frio e a precipitação a serem constantemente adiados. O AA ouviu os profundos desejos da esmagadora maioria dos portugueses que nas últimas semanas tanto criticou e desejou o fim da chuva, do frio e da neve. 
Ancorou completamente em terras lusas e sem uma partida à vista. 

Melhor estão os países do leste europeu, que ficam com todo o frio e precipitação confinados aos seus territórios:


----------



## Veterano (18 Fev 2009 às 12:10)

AnDré disse:


> E com isto tudo, andamos há 216 horas a ver o frio e a precipitação a serem constantemente adiados. O AA ouviu os profundos desejos da esmagadora maioria dos portugueses que nas últimas semanas tanto criticou e desejou o fim da chuva, do frio e da neve.
> Ancorou completamente em terras lusas e sem uma partida à vista.



A recente run GFS 6z confirma no 1º painel a tua afirmação, AnDré: as bailarinas do Carnaval podem estar descansadas que vão ter temperaturas amenas

Quanto ao 2º painel, talvez por ter começado aqui na Invicta o Fantasporto, parece um filme de terror: frio, neve, enfim, os devaneios do costume. Só é uma lástima nos termos de agarrar a esta pequena esperança, para este Tópico ter utilidade.


----------



## David sf (18 Fev 2009 às 12:37)

Veterano disse:


> A recente run GFS 6z confirma no 1º painel a tua afirmação, AnDré: as bailarinas do Carnaval podem estar descansadas que vão ter temperaturas amenas
> 
> Quanto ao 2º painel, talvez por ter começado aqui na Invicta o Fantasporto, parece um filme de terror: frio, neve, enfim, os devaneios do costume. Só é uma lástima nos termos de agarrar a esta pequena esperança, para este Tópico ter utilidade.



Ao contrário do que é habitual, o mecanismo que provoca a ocorrência da entrada fria presente no segundo painel não é totalmente descabido. Tudo dependerá da depressão que se situará na Madeira e na sua capacidade de isolar a crista anticiclónica que nos está a afectar. Esta tenderia a subir para as ilhas britânicas e poderia existir advecção continental fria e desta vez relativamente humida. É apenas uma possibilidade de muitas existentes, mas neste momento é aquilo a que nos podemos agarrar.


----------



## Veterano (18 Fev 2009 às 15:54)

David sf disse:


> Ao contrário do que é habitual, o mecanismo que provoca a ocorrência da entrada fria presente no segundo painel não é totalmente descabido. Tudo dependerá da depressão que se situará na Madeira e na sua capacidade de isolar a crista anticiclónica que nos está a afectar. Esta tenderia a subir para as ilhas britânicas e poderia existir advecção continental fria e desta vez relativamente humida. É apenas uma possibilidade de muitas existentes, mas neste momento é aquilo a que nos podemos agarrar.









Para um prazo relativamente curto, o GFS isola a crista anticiclónica, com a colaboração da depressão situada na Madeira, fazendo com que o AA se divida em dois, um núcleo sobre o Reino Unido e outro mais a oeste.

Estariam criadas condições para que o ar frio de norte desça e se ligue à depressão da Madeira, abrindo caminho de novo à circulação de oeste...

Vamos aguardar, está a chegar a hora da verdade!


----------



## David sf (18 Fev 2009 às 16:29)

Veterano disse:


> Para um prazo relativamente curto, o GFS isola a crista anticiclónica, com a colaboração da depressão situada na Madeira, fazendo com que o AA se divida em dois, um núcleo sobre o Reino Unido e outro mais a oeste.
> 
> Estariam criadas condições para que o ar frio de norte desça e se ligue à depressão da Madeira, abrindo caminho de novo à circulação de oeste...
> 
> Vamos aguardar, está a chegar a hora da verdade!



Mas tiraram a nortada para França e o frio ficou mais longe. A opção de entrada de noroeste, sendo interessante, costuma ser pouco interessante aqui no sul. Mas como existe a tal depressão na Madeira, pode ser que ela sirva de atractivo de qualquer coisa aqui para o sul. De qualquer modo começa a ser claro que o anticiclone se afaste a partir de meados da próxima semana.


----------



## squidward (18 Fev 2009 às 17:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2009*



tugaafonso disse:


> Será que ainda vamos ter festa?!?!?!?!



nesta RUN12z anteciparam esse cenário para dia 2...será bom sinal?? Mas ainda tá tão longe


----------



## Veterano (18 Fev 2009 às 17:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2009*



squidward disse:


> nesta RUN12z anteciparam esse cenário para dia 2...será bom sinal?? Mas ainda tá tão longe













Não sei se o cenário de precipitação irá ser no dia 2. Mas parece cada vez mais provável que o deslocamento do AA para norte, conjugado com a depressão entetanto localizada na PI, provoque uma senhora nortada que, aproveitando a humidade instalada, nos encha de alegria


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2009 às 19:08)

Veterano disse:


> A recente run GFS 6z confirma no 1º painel a tua afirmação, AnDré: as bailarinas do Carnaval podem estar descansadas que vão ter temperaturas amenas



Hehe, isso só poderá acontecer no interior, porque no litoral a cada dia que passa a nortada está a intenseficar-se


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Fev 2009 às 19:24)

Pela primeira vez, em muito tempo, o NOGAPS coloca alguma precipitação "em cima" do nosso território continental a partir das 156 horas. Haja esperança...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2009 às 20:39)

Bem, a precipitação continua bem lá no fundo dos modelos, a longas longas horas de distância  será que alguma vez vamos chegar a ver tal instabilidade ?? muda tudo tão depressa, run's tão diferentes umas das outras, vamos esperar para ver...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2009 às 22:00)

A saída do ECMWF das 12h deu mais um tiro na possibilidade de a partir de 26 haver qualquer coisinha ... mas temos que começar a pensar que estamos de jejum !!

Vamos a ver as proximas saidas do GFS mas parece que apenas a partir das 240 horas é que teremos qualquer coisinha ( ou não )!!

Melhores tempos virão !!! (ou não!)


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2009 às 22:39)

Não concordo!! A partir do dia 25 vejo em muitas saídas o mesmo ou seja o adeus do AA e instabilidade a vir de Sul  e um inicio de Março com uma depressão nas proximidades que pode  não deixar o próximo AA nos afectar


----------



## Veterano (18 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

Aurélio disse:


> A saída do ECMWF das 12h deu mais um tiro na possibilidade de a partir de 26 haver qualquer coisinha ... mas temos que começar a pensar que estamos de jejum !!
> 
> Vamos a ver as proximas saidas do GFS mas parece que apenas a partir das 240 horas é que teremos qualquer coisinha ( ou não )!!
> 
> Melhores tempos virão !!! (ou não!)



A run GFS 18z não parece que traga nada de novo em relação ao que aqui foi já dito, principalmente em relação ao 1º painel: o ar frio, a neve, enfim os acontecimentos que despertam interesse continuam circunscritos ao Mediterrâneo central e oriental e países do centro da Europa

É claro que mais cedo ou mais tarde o anticiclone irá embora da PI, possivelmente para noroeste, deixando lugar para alguma entrada, que esperemos ainda nos traga algum ar frio siberiano

Os diferentes modelos bem que tentam trazer alguma boa notícia para o curto prazo, mas ainda é cedo. 

Para terminar: hoje à noite, aqui à beira-mar, está bastante humidade e sopra uma brisa que me parece ser de Sul. Durante o dia, o vento foi diminuto. Será que a mudança está para mais breve do que pensamos?


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Fev 2009 às 03:19)

Nestas circunstâncias de estabilidade atmosférica 
sem fim à vista ,este tópico transforma-se por vezes em participantes 
desesperados que vêm alguma luz onde o senso comum só vê trevas.
É normal. Também eu desespero por algo .
Eu sou do tempo em que  havia Fevereiros  ,ou Janeiros ou até Dezembros que  tudo arrastava nos  grandes rios ...Não eram todos ,mas de quando em vez, aí estavam eles: bravos Fevereiros.
Hoje , as margens que os comprimem já  desde 2000  não são invadidas.
E não vás mais longe:- veja-se o Fevereiro de 2008:
a partir do dia 06 foi um fartar de vilanagem  de sol e temperaturas bem acima dos valores normais.
Mas ainda que o tempo vá escasseando ,tudo estará ainda a tempo de acontecer.
Ainda não se vislumbra nada em concreto é certo.
Mas quantos Marços já surpreenderam?
Sim ...Já dou o resto de  Fevereiro como " perdido"...
Como gostaria de estar enganado,,,


----------



## Veterano (19 Fev 2009 às 09:05)

nimboestrato disse:


> Nestas circunstâncias de estabilidade atmosférica
> sem fim à vista ,este tópico transforma-se por vezes em participantes
> desesperados que vêm alguma luz onde o senso comum só vê trevas.
> É normal. Também eu desespero por algo .
> ...



Recordo-me do mês de Fevereiro ser aquele em que se registava mais frio e neve e estou a falar de duas ou três décadas atrás. Não será concerteza o caso deste ano, há pouco no telejornal mais uma pergunta do apresentador à meteorogista de serviço sobre a previsão do IM para o Carnaval.

Resposta desta: até 3ª feira sol, nesse dia talvez uma mudança, afirmação esta última com pouca convicção. Ou seja, todos sabem que o anticiclone vai encher e partir, mas ninguém sabe ao certo quando

Concluindo: Mês de Fevereiro, o diagnóstico está praticamente feito, esperemos que o Março nos traga motivos de sobra para ficarmos satisfeitos


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2009 às 12:48)

Veterano disse:


> Concluindo: Mês de Fevereiro, o diagnóstico está praticamente feito, esperemos que o Março nos traga motivos de sobra para ficarmos satisfeitos



Realmente este mês podia ter sido melhor... (mesmo com o mês ainda por acabar, já posso afirmar isto... ).


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2009 às 14:25)

nadavai ser uma seca duradora e um inicio de primavera precoce apos um inverno que começou cedo e pode acabar cedo vem ai "bom tempo" até ao infinito modelistico e a unica animaçao provavel vira de depressoes ou cut-off´s que poderao formar-se no mediterraneo ou no golfo de cadiz mas que sao pouco provaveis devido a distancia temporal e tao sempre a ser retiradas
aqui o ensemble para sines:


----------



## cardu (19 Fev 2009 às 14:39)

Meus amigos, o inverno acabou por estes lados.... a partir de agora é sempre sol e calor e o mês de março vai ser já de autêntico verão!!!

Se querem frio e neve, vão para a Holanda, Alemanha ou Polónia porque aí sim o inverno só termina em abril!!!!

Isto aqui já não é o que era, agora ja se anda de tshirt em pleno mês de fevereiro!! É de loucos mas é a realidade e daqui para a frente ainda vai ser pior porque o Inverno vai ser apenas o mês de Janeiro!!!


----------



## DRC (19 Fev 2009 às 14:58)

cardu disse:


> Meus amigos, o inverno acabou por estes lados.... a partir de agora é sempre sol e calor e o mês de março vai ser já de autêntico verão!!!



Não é preciso exagerares Cardu
O mês de Março não terá qualquer 
parecença com o Verão, será uma continuação 
de temperaturas amenas 
a rondar os 20ºC, nada de mais. Ou estás 
á espera de 35ºC em Março?


----------



## jpaulov (19 Fev 2009 às 16:26)

cardu disse:


> Meus amigos, o inverno acabou por estes lados.... a partir de agora é sempre sol e calor e o mês de março vai ser já de autêntico verão!!!
> 
> Se querem frio e neve, vão para a Holanda, Alemanha ou Polónia porque aí sim o inverno só termina em abril!!!!
> 
> Isto aqui já não é o que era, agora ja se anda de tshirt em pleno mês de fevereiro!! É de loucos mas é a realidade e daqui para a frente ainda vai ser pior porque o Inverno vai ser apenas o mês de Janeiro!!!



Olha que por aqui (Nordeste) ainda ninguem substima o ditado "Nove meses de INVERNO e três de INFERNO"!!!


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2009 às 16:41)

Pequena possibilidade para amanhã no sul do território poder cair um ou outro aguaceiro







E até talvez a possibilidade (baixa) de uma trovoada:





É o que se pode arranjar neste momento de secura


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2009 às 16:46)

Este mês está definitivamente perdido, será o 3º Fevereiro consecutivo sem uma única entrada fria. Estes Fevereiros já não são o que eram, em teria penso que seria este o mês mais propenso a entradas frias por ser agora que a atmosfera está mais fria, mas quando o AA se põe na sua posição de verão não há volta a dar-lhe... 

O que vale é que ainda vai havendo umas geadas pela noite a fazer recordar que ainda é inverno.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Fev 2009 às 16:54)

Parece mesmo que acabou... Detesto "bom tempo"...que monotonia...


----------



## Veterano (19 Fev 2009 às 17:48)

Fil disse:


> Este mês está definitivamente perdido, será o 3º Fevereiro consecutivo sem uma única entrada fria. Estes Fevereiros já não são o que eram, em teria penso que seria este o mês mais propenso a entradas frias por ser agora que a atmosfera está mais fria, mas quando o AA se põe na sua posição de verão não há volta a dar-lhe...
> 
> O que vale é que ainda vai havendo umas geadas pela noite a fazer recordar que ainda é inverno.



Só para haver um tema a curto prazo, o GFS nesta run das 12h mostra uma pequena depressão a oeste da PI, que talvez se estenda até à Madeira mais tarde. Menciono este facto porque está previsto para sábado e francamente em vez de nos lamentarmos tentemos manter a chama viva.

Estou convicto que Março nos irá trazer boas surpresas...


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2009 às 18:35)

interessante que estamos no inverno e já temos alguma instabilidade vespertina com possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoadas fracasespero que na pascoa estejam 32Cºe instabilidade forte com cape de 1000 e LI de -7( atencao que no sul 30Cº em março abril nao é deb todo impossivel pois até em sines no dia 30 de março de 2005 quatro semanas apos o recorde absoluto da temperatura minima ( cerca de -1) tivemos uma maxima de ,se nao me engano, 30.6Cº).


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2009 às 19:01)

stormy disse:


> interessante que estamos no inverno e já temos alguma instabilidade vespertina com *possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoadas fracas   *espero que na pascoa estejam 32Cº e  instabilidade forte com cape de 1000 e LI de -7    ( atencao que no sul 30Cº em março abril nao é deb todo impossivel pois até em sines no dia 30 de março de 2005 quatro semanas apos o recorde absoluto da temperatura minima ( cerca de -1) tivemos uma maxima de ,se nao me engano, 30.6Cº).



Era tão bom isso acontecer...

E espero que na páscoa não estejam 32 graus, pois lá se iam os chocolates todos... 

Mas para não desviar o assunto, fica aqui a pergunta: o IM está a prever céu pouco nublado ou limpo para sábado, será que ainda não actualizaram as previsões?


----------



## Aurélio (19 Fev 2009 às 19:07)

Pensem como eu ... 
É apenas mais um mês, outros meses virão ... 
Eu não estou nada preocupado, este é apenas mais um mes igual aos outros todos, já estou habituado por isso já nem ligo ... 

Olhem vou jogar FM !!

Porque digo isso?
R: Porque apenas temos pela frente muito provavelmente mais 15 de AA, por isso nada de especial tudo normal, isto claro segundo os modelos!!

Melhores anos virão, e brevemente teremos as trovoadas de primavera !!


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2009 às 19:16)

Aurélio disse:


> brevemente teremos as trovoadas de primavera !!



Essa parte sim, interessa-me...  

Este ano nem está a ser mau, já tive 3 dias de trovoadas aqui em Corroios, dois deles com trovoadas de dia, coisa que não via há já alguns anos...

Em comparação com os outros anos, este está a ser melhor, pelo menos até agora, sem dúvida.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2009 às 19:29)

Trovoada ??  A instabilidade pode aparecer nos modelos em qualquer altura do ano, agora concretizar-se já é mais complicado, equanto não formos além dos 25ºC no interior não há trovoada, e mesmo assim tenho muitas dúvidas a não ser que seja em pós-frontal.


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2009 às 19:31)

aqui o ensemble das 12z para a costa vicentina:


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2009 às 20:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Trovoada ??  A instabilidade pode aparecer nos modelos em qualquer altura do ano, agora concretizar-se já é mais complicado, equanto não formos além dos 25ºC no interior não há trovoada, e mesmo assim tenho muitas dúvidas a não ser que seja em pós-frontal.



Pessimista, como sempre... 

Concretizar-se já é mais complicado? Achas mesmo que são precisos 25 graus para haver trovoada no interior? Mesmo para as trovoadas "secas" no interior a temperatura pode estar até inferior a 25 graus...

Com um pós-frontal tudo bem, agora eu penso que não existem "limites" de temperatura mesmo para haverem trovoadas "secas".


----------



## cardu (19 Fev 2009 às 20:29)

DRC disse:


> Não é preciso exagerares Cardu
> O mês de Março não terá qualquer
> parecença com o Verão, será uma continuação
> de temperaturas amenas
> ...



já nao seria a primeira vez


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2009 às 21:13)

Tenho conhecimento de um valor de 31,6ºC na Amareleja, no dia 31 de Março de 2005.


----------



## JoãoDias (19 Fev 2009 às 21:19)

Andam para aqui uns exageros incríveis. No ano passado até tivemos um mês de Março relativamente seco, portanto propenso a temperaturas máximas altas, mas não se passou dos 24.5ºC de máxima em Portugal Continental. Em Lisboa não passou dos 22ºC, no Porto pouco passou dos 20ºC.

É tão provável teres 35ºC em Março como a iso -10ºC no Algarve, ou seja, impossível. Não tenho para aqui registos mas a temperaturas máxima alguma vez registada no mês não deve passar dos 31ºC, 32ºC, e claro, terá ocorrido numa situação verdadeiramente excepcional...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (19 Fev 2009 às 21:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> Parece mesmo que acabou... Detesto "bom tempo"...que monotonia...



pois quando a 10 de fevereiro disse que o inverno tinha acabado analisando os modelos fui criticado, mas parece que infelizmente tinha razão, mas como a esperança é a ultima a morrer pode ser que de 01 a 21 de março possa vir qualquer coisa


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Fev 2009 às 22:35)

Dan disse:


> Tenho conhecimento de um valor de 31,6ºC na Amareleja, no dia 31 de Março de 2005.



Se calhar será melhor abrir um tópico para "temperaturas máximas verificadas em Março..."


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2009 às 22:40)

Amanhã vamos mesmo ter uma pequena dose de instabilidade com um ou outro aguaceiro e uma ou outra trovoada, isto mais a sul, claro.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Fev 2009 às 22:41)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> pois quando a 10 de fevereiro disse que o inverno tinha acabado analisando os modelos fui criticado, mas parece que infelizmente tinha razão, mas como a esperança é a ultima a morrer pode ser que de 01 a 21 de março possa vir qualquer coisa



Por acaso gostava de saber quais os modelos que analizaste, pois desconheço que existam modelos que permitam dizer que acaba uma estação e começa outra...muito mais quando falta 1 mês para acabar...na altura quase um mês e meio. Por isso não me admira a crítica, tal como criticarei quem disser que o Inverno terminou no dia 20 de Fevereiro...isso não são previsões, pois não se podem basear em nada...mais que 10 dias considero ficção!


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2009 às 22:42)

O ECM e o GFS mostram um vale depressionário em altitude a partir das 216 horas pode estar aqui o início de uma viragem.















Quanto ao inverno acho que é óbvio que inverno tal como o conhecemos este ano já lá foi, mas daí até passarmos a ter Sol até ao próximo Outono vai uma longa distância. E o frio pode sempre voltar tal como no ano passado. Temos perfeitamente tempo para muitas tempestades, chuva, vento, etc. Quem não se lembra da Andrea ou da Balduína ?







.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Fev 2009 às 22:50)

não consigo entrar no Meteociel...alguém têm o mesmo problema?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> não consigo entrar no Meteociel...alguém têm o mesmo problema?



Eu também não consigo aceder ao site.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2009 às 23:02)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Eu também não consigo aceder ao site.



Eu consigo


----------



## Veterano (19 Fev 2009 às 23:03)

Estamos a falar de previsões, o NOGAPS aposta nesta depressão para o dia 25.Enfim, se calhar a animação terá de vir de sul.


----------



## Veterano (19 Fev 2009 às 23:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu consigo



Talvez dependa do site: também estou ligado


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Fev 2009 às 23:13)

já conheciam este:
http://www.meteoibiza.com/gfsmapas.html

parece-me bem organizadinho, consegue-se com facilidade visualizar as várias cartas.


----------



## Veterano (19 Fev 2009 às 23:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> já conheciam este:
> http://www.meteoibiza.com/gfsmapas.html
> 
> parece-me bem organizadinho, consegue-se com facilidade visualizar as várias cartas.



Óptimo site, ferreira5, obrigado. Sem dúvida que para uma análise global está no ponto


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2009 às 00:06)

Eu também acho que o fevereiro "já era"...não deverá chover mais até ao fim do mês...depois de dias consecutivos de chuvas , ventos e mares alterosos, temos as calmarias anticiclónicas, que uma vez instaladas nas nossas latitudes é o diabo para sairem...., Só peço que os próximos mêses março, abril e maio tragam bastante chuva a todo o território para nos preparar para o verão!

Em relação a temperaturas altas em março eu já registei no dia 25/03/2002   27cº e também me lembro dum mês de março ( não tenho registo do ano) em que não caiu uma única gota de chuva aqui no Porto.

Só peço que esta persistência anticiclónica não seja um prenúncio de uma seca severa durante toda a primavera e verão de 2009...


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Fev 2009 às 00:17)

Bem nestes dias de secura vamos ver se a situação prevista na run das 18h do GFS para o início da noite acontecerá? É mais para o sul mas já dava para animar um bocadinho.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2009 às 00:22)

Não é de descartar hoje sexta feira durante a tarde algum aguaceiro isolado pelo Sul com uma possibilidade pequena de ter trovoada  e estou convencido que a partir do dia 25 perdemos a influencia anticiclonica por uns dias...vamos lá ver o que resulta dai


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Fev 2009 às 03:04)

Mais um dia que venho à noitinha ver novidades e nada:
-tudo na mesma como a lesma.
Se pudéssemos , agora passávamos à frente.
Ainda assim, ainda bem que não podemos.
Por causa das surpresas...
Se Fevereiro já era,
o Minho já aqui nos remeteu para  Marços revoltos.
E claro está , já ninguém de bom senso esperará mais 4 ou 5 nevões a juntar aos não sei quantos que já houve neste Inverno, mas com todo o Março ainda por descobrir também não será razoável atirar desde já a toalha ao chão...
É este o fascínio que nos mantém agarrados ...viciados, mesmo quando a horizonte só se vislumbra a ressaca depois de já tanta abstinência ...


----------



## stormy (20 Fev 2009 às 08:33)

o GFS  mete uma depressao em altura a W do cabo de sao vicente para prazos dentro das 180h o que é um optimo sinal e um indicio das primeiras trovoadas "quentes" do anocomo será o veraopodemos vir a ter um verao com calor e trovoada
ps: isto foi um momento de euforia de grupo


----------



## psm (20 Fev 2009 às 08:43)

Pela previsão do ECMWF a partir do dia 27, poderá ocorrer uma mudança de padrão que até agora tem acontecido(Anticiclonica).
 Vendo o grafico de animação dos 500 hp, poderá se ver a fromação de um cavado à frente da PI, e estando associado e entrando em fase com a depressão cut off que se encontra nas Canárias e com deslocamento para N.



http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...re!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009022000!!step/


----------



## David sf (20 Fev 2009 às 10:37)

A depressão a SO está cada vez mais cavada de run para run. Parece que vai haver mudança a partir de terça ou quarta, principalmente aqui para o sul.


----------



## Veterano (20 Fev 2009 às 11:42)

David sf disse:


> A depressão a SO está cada vez mais cavada de run para run. Parece que vai haver mudança a partir de terça ou quarta, principalmente aqui para o sul.



Digamos que será talvez o único ponto de interesse da próxima semana.


----------



## David sf (20 Fev 2009 às 11:55)

Veterano disse:


> Digamos que será talvez o único ponto de interesse da próxima semana.



Já não é mau, depois de duas semanas sem nenhum motivo de interesse. Mas acho que pode haver mais pontos de interesse, esperemos pela próxima run, neste momento há ainda margem para surpresas. AA nas ilhas britânicas, depressão na Itália cada vez mais durável...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (20 Fev 2009 às 16:39)

Snifa disse:


> Eu também acho que o fevereiro "já era"...não deverá chover mais até ao fim do mês...depois de dias consecutivos de chuvas , ventos e mares alterosos, temos as calmarias anticiclónicas, que uma vez instaladas nas nossas latitudes é o diabo para sairem...., Só peço que os próximos mêses *março, abril e maio *tragam bastante chuva a todo o território para nos preparar para o verão!
> 
> Em relação a temperaturas altas em março eu já registei no dia 25/03/2002   27cº e também me lembro dum mês de março ( não tenho registo do ano) em que não caiu uma única gota de chuva aqui no Porto.
> 
> Só peço que esta persistência anticiclónica não seja um prenúncio de uma seca severa durante toda a primavera e verão de 2009...



BASTANTE?! chuva?!? durante os 3 meses?!... Isso é mesmo para matar o pessoal que trabalha em depressão e acidentes rodoviários! 
Espero que a Primavera traga dias de chuva para regar... mas também traga muito sol! Anda-se tão bem nestes últimos dias!

Entretanto, dia de céu cinza no Porto... o primeiro em muitos dias. Dia chato! Espero que amanhã o sol volte novamente...
Pessoal, BOM CARNAVAL!! curtam o fim de semana cheio de sol! Eu, pelo menos, vou fazê-lo!! Venham até ao Norte curtir o campo e também a praia!


----------



## Veterano (20 Fev 2009 às 17:54)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Pessoal, BOM CARNAVAL!! curtam o fim de semana cheio de sol! Eu, pelo menos, vou fazê-lo!! Venham até ao Norte curtir o campo e também a praia!



Já repararam que à nossa latitude e mesmo a latitudes inferiores, os países do mediterrâneo central e oriental (Itália, Grécia) vão ter um Carnaval de gelar?


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2009 às 18:02)

Veterano disse:


> Já repararam que à nossa latitude e mesmo a latitudes inferiores, os países do mediterrâneo central e oriental (Itália, Grécia) vão ter um Carnaval de gelar?



Se calhar eles ao olharem os modelos muitos dirão que sorte a dos Portugueses e Espanhois...embora eu inveje a situação deles!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Fev 2009 às 18:15)

Veterano disse:


> Já repararam que à nossa latitude e mesmo a latitudes inferiores, os países do mediterrâneo central e oriental (Itália, Grécia) vão ter um Carnaval de gelar?



Assim parece mas não me preocupo...há uns anos eramos nós com frio e eles com calor, agora cabe-nos a nós o astro-rei a brilhar nos corsos.
Uma vantagem: as "meninas" do samba não se vão queixar
Vejo uma associação interessante a formar-se; vamos ver se se mantêm, intensifica ou parte "para outra"
Estou a referir-me ao AA entre a escandinávia e as ilhas britânicas e a depressão na bota de Itália, cada uma delas a hipoteticamente fazer um corredor com algum ar frio siberiano directamente para a zona ocidental da europa. O único senão poderá ser o comportamento da depressão a sudoeste da Península que poderá condicionar a ida do ar frio para zonas mais a norte - golfo de leão ou da biscaia.
Não me parece de qualquer modo que, mesmo que o ar frio entre cá em Portugal, tenhamos uma vaga de frio mas sim um arrefecimento bastante notório relativamente à última semana.
Acompanhemos então o futuro imediato com atenção


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2009 às 18:20)

Esta última RUN do GFS (a RUN das 12 horas) não nos oferece nem um bocadinho de frio, em nenhum dos seus modelos.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Fev 2009 às 18:30)

Lightning disse:


> Esta última RUN do GFS (a RUN das 12 horas) não nos oferece nem um bocadinho de frio, em nenhum dos seus modelos.


Para o dia 22 efectivamente essa run não mostra frio mas concerteza as próximas runs, *se se mantiverem as condições apontadas para  dia 25*, já apresentarão alguma entrada de ar frio para a europa ocidental.


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2009 às 18:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para o dia 22 efectivamente essa run não mostra frio mas concerteza as próximas runs, *se se mantiverem as condições apontadas para  dia 25*, já apresentarão alguma entrada de ar frio para a europa ocidental.



Sim, mas mesmo que se mantenham essas condições apontadas para o dia 25, o frio não será assim tanto.

Penso que ainda podemos ter uma situação pontual, com algum frio seco, mas vamos ter de esperar para que isso se realize. Devido ao facto do AA (e não só) estar a bloquear "tudo" a única coisa com que podemos contar, pelo menos agora, é com dias com amplitudes térmicas bastante razoáveis. 

Pode ser que tudo se altere nas próximas RUN's.


----------



## David sf (20 Fev 2009 às 19:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Assim parece mas não me preocupo...há uns anos eramos nós com frio e eles com calor, agora cabe-nos a nós o astro-rei a brilhar nos corsos.
> Uma vantagem: as "meninas" do samba não se vão queixar
> Vejo uma associação interessante a formar-se; vamos ver se se mantêm, intensifica ou parte "para outra"
> Estou a referir-me ao AA entre a escandinávia e as ilhas britânicas e a depressão na bota de Itália, cada uma delas a hipoteticamente fazer um corredor com algum ar frio siberiano directamente para a zona ocidental da europa. O único senão poderá ser o comportamento da depressão a sudoeste da Península que poderá condicionar a ida do ar frio para zonas mais a norte - golfo de leão ou da biscaia.
> ...



A depressão a sudoeste até podia servir de atractor da depressão italiana. O problema está no baixo geopotencial do Mediterrâneo oriental, que certamente terá mais probabilidade de absorver a tal depressão. Seria necessário que a "nossa" depressão fosse mais cavada e estivesse um pouco mais a leste.
Já agora, vão aos arquivos do Meteociel e vejam a configuração sinoptica do famoso 2 de Fevereiro de 54. Se colocassemos um "tomate" na zona do Egipto, teríamos para daqui a uns 5 dias uma configuração muito semelhante à desse dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2009 às 20:39)

Posição interessante do AA, parece que os Açores vão ter uma depressão durante alguns dias mesmo por cima das arquipelago.


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2009 às 20:57)

David sf disse:


> Já agora, vão aos *arquivos do Meteociel* e vejam a configuração sinoptica do famoso *2 de Fevereiro de 54.*



Correcção: O Meteociel só tem arquivos a partir do ano de 2007.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Fev 2009 às 21:17)

David sf disse:


> A depressão a sudoeste até podia servir de atractor da depressão italiana. O problema está no baixo geopotencial do Mediterrâneo oriental, que certamente terá mais probabilidade de absorver a tal depressão. Seria necessário que a "nossa" depressão fosse mais cavada e estivesse um pouco mais a leste.
> Já agora, vão aos arquivos do Meteociel e vejam a configuração sinoptica do famoso 2 de Fevereiro de 54. Se colocassemos um "tomate" na zona do Egipto, teríamos para daqui a uns 5 dias uma configuração muito semelhante à desse dia.










Era bonito...mas para já AA em força.


             Meteograma para a zona de Bragança





Até ao fim do mês tudo parace defenido. 
A partir daí ainda muito por defenir...
Relembro que Março é o mês que deu a Bragança o maior nevão de que há memória, nos anos cinquenta.


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2009 às 21:31)

Onde arranjaste essa imagem?

--------------

Dependendo das RUN's que estão quase a saír, assim vamos ver alterações ou não...

O AA está tão "colado" a nós, que começo a pensar que vamos levar com ele durante mais um mês...


----------



## David sf (20 Fev 2009 às 21:34)

Lightning disse:


> Correcção: O Meteociel só tem arquivos a partir do ano de 2007.



Secção archives ncep, debaixo do modelo GEM.


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2009 às 21:39)

David sf disse:


> Secção archives ncep, debaixo do modelo GEM.



Não tinha visto essa parte. Peço desculpa.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Fev 2009 às 21:41)

Lightning disse:


> Onde arranjaste essa imagem?



http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html

Kartenarchiv

*Archiv der NCEP Reanalysis (Aktuell: 01.01.1948 - 1 bis 2 Wochen zurück)*


----------



## Brigantia (20 Fev 2009 às 22:32)

Os modelos começam mesmo a apontar para uma mudança de padrão para o início de Março

O GFS está a modelar entradas de Oeste...






Será que o Antociclone da Gronelândia tão forte (1045hPa) vai facilitar uma entradas para PI?!


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2009 às 22:42)

Já com poucas duvidas que o AA vai nos largar uns dias a partir de 25  o que vem do dia 26 até aos primeiros dias de Março poderá ser aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no Sul onde mais falta faz


----------



## Veterano (20 Fev 2009 às 22:43)

Brigantia disse:


> Os modelos começam mesmo a apontar para uma mudança de padrão para o início de Março
> 
> O GFS está a modelar entradas de Oeste...



Que a ser verdade virão acompanhadas da correspondente precipitação...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2009 às 22:50)

Cá está a mudança de padrão  a depressão a sudoeste/sul.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2009 às 00:09)

Sem dúvida...parece que tudo irá mudar com essa "pequena" depressão a sudoeste da península! Sinceramente a estabilidade deprime-me...espero que isto mude rapidamente...os meus colegas de trabalho dizem que eu não bato bem da tola quando digo que estou farto de sol e de céu azul...se calhar têm razão!


----------



## Y2KBOY (21 Fev 2009 às 00:21)

MUITO boa noite!á ja alguns meses que sigo este forum e tenho que dar os meus parabens a todos os utilizadores!

desculpem este meu off-topic mas como sendo o topico que mais tem tido participações..

precisava de ajuda se possivel

existe uma pagina web que acho que esta ligada ao modis rapid response....
onde aparece a imagem de portugal (ou pi) actualizada todos os dias com tres modos de vista, aqua , terra e outro!! onde por exemplo onde tem neve esta "pintado a azul"  tenho esse link gravado nso favoritos no escritorio, mas agora fds prolongado e preciso desse link com alguma urgencia!!se alguem me puder dar esse link directo agradecia


----------



## Minho (21 Fev 2009 às 00:56)

Y2KBOY disse:


> MUITO boa noite!á ja alguns meses que sigo este forum e tenho que dar os meus parabens a todos os utilizadores!
> 
> desculpem este meu off-topic mas como sendo o topico que mais tem tido participações..
> 
> ...




Aqui está:

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/index.php?subset=Spain


----------



## Y2KBOY (21 Fev 2009 às 01:09)

Minho disse:


> Aqui está:
> 
> http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/index.php?subset=Spain



MUITO OBRIGADO


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Fev 2009 às 01:40)

miguel disse:


> Já com poucas duvidas que o AA vai nos largar uns dias a partir de 25 , o que vem do dia 26 até aos primeiros dias de Março poderá ser aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no Sul onde mais falta faz



Sim .O AA parece querer desamparar a loja a partir de 25/26.
Mas quão preclitante continua o que  eventualmente possa vir.
Nada há ainda de  substancial .Nada!
O que há certo e seguro são mais 100 horas de total estabilidade no Continente que não  será extensível às ilhas.
Isso é o que há certo.
Mudança anunciada?
Ainda é tão longe que se for outra vez adiada
já pouco estranhava...
Quantas vezes assim tem ocorrido.
quantas vezes acaba como acontecido.
Mas que já está na hora, lá isso está,
e que há sinais, lá isso há...


----------



## Veterano (21 Fev 2009 às 09:31)

nimboestrato disse:


> Sim .O AA parece querer desamparar a loja a partir de 25/26.
> Mas quão preclitante continua o que  eventualmente possa vir.
> Nada há ainda de  substancial .Nada!
> O que há certo e seguro são mais 100 horas de total estabilidade no Continente que não  será extensível às ilhas.
> ...













Os modelos GEM e GFS apontam a 180h um padrão de mudança semelhante, nada de muito intenso, mas pode ser o princípio...


----------



## Brigantia (21 Fev 2009 às 11:37)

Os sinais de mudanças a médio/longo prazo continuam , mas existem algumas diferenças entre o ECM e o GFS.


Segungo o ECMWF o AA estará a NO dos Açores e basta uma pequena deslocação para Este para termos estabilidade novamente...








Já o GFS coloca o AA mais a Oeste  facilitando a entrada de uma depressão...








Para quem gosta de neve isto não está fácil mas venha daí essa chuva que também faz muita falta.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2009 às 13:35)

Para voltarmos ater neve não está fácil...começo a conformar-me que para o ano poderá haver mais...


----------



## Gongas (21 Fev 2009 às 14:07)

E sejamos sérios, depois do fartote de neve este Inverno, não há ninguem k se queixe. tempo está quente.


----------



## Veterano (21 Fev 2009 às 15:10)

Brigantia disse:


> Os sinais de mudanças a médio/longo prazo continuam , mas existem algumas diferenças entre o ECM e o GFS.
> Já o GFS coloca o AA mais a Oeste  facilitando a entrada de uma depressão...



A run do GFS das 6z faz uma aposta arriscada: 1ª depressão a entrar às 240h, anticiclone a desaparecer, novas entradas no horizonte, muita chuva, frio nem tanto...











Vamos aguardar pelas próximas runs dos vários modelos, ainda é cedo para certezas...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Fev 2009 às 18:34)

Depois das expectativas me levarem a acreditar numa entrada fria (vá, razoavelmente fria...) para a próxima semana já não me parece que haja tanta sorte para isso. Mesmo que fosse trocada pela chuvinha era bom.
Mas o que deveremos ter é um misto de pouca chuva, dias mais ou menos frescos, nebulosidade em alguns dias, sol noutros e pouco mais. Só se alguma coisa se alterar mais radicalmente.
Estas previsões de linhas isobáricas para o horizonte das 384 h não apresenta muitas expectativas de "coisas interessantes" no que à meteorologia diz respeito.


----------



## Veterano (21 Fev 2009 às 19:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Depois das expectativas me levarem a acreditar numa entrada fria (vá, razoavelmente fria...) para a próxima semana já não me parece que haja tanta sorte para isso. Mesmo que fosse trocada pela chuvinha era bom.
> Mas o que deveremos ter é um misto de pouca chuva, dias mais ou menos frescos, nebulosidade em alguns dias, sol noutros e pouco mais. Só se alguma coisa se alterar mais radicalmente.
> Estas previsões de linhas isobáricas para o horizonte das 384 h não apresenta muitas expectativas de "coisas interessantes" no que à meteorologia diz respeito.



Estas últimas saídas das 12h tanto do GFS como do modelo europeu foram desastrosas, em termos de alterações ao actual status quo.
Chuva (se aparecer) só muito para o final do mês e confinada ao centro/sul. Mesmo para um horizonte longinquo, o AA ainda se vai intensificar mais sobre a PI. Vamos mesmo é gozar o Carnaval


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2009 às 21:54)

Pessoal não chorem... Aproveitem o carnaval para se divertirem, vai ser um dia de sol e algum calor. Mas depois vêm os tempos de mudança, a partir do dia 26 (isto é, se os modelos continuarem assim...).

Se fosse um carnaval como um destes três   assim era pior, acreditem...


----------



## cardu (21 Fev 2009 às 22:25)

só quero um tópico novo se me garantirem que vai nevar em moscovo, porque de resto acho que nao há necessidade de abrir um novo tópico só porque vai nevar em bragança pk isso ja é uma banalidade.....


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Fev 2009 às 03:41)

Veterano disse:


> ... se neste forum se discute futebol, também se pode apreciar as previsões mais brutais dos modelos.



Claro...
Neste forum há tópicos para todos os gostos...
O que é desinteressante e desagradável são os inúmeros posts off-tópico  que surgem.
Estas sugestões podem ser colocadas no tópico correspondente( sugestões para o METEOPT) .
Peço desculpa por não saber colocar o link diectamente.
Não sou moderador, muito menos administrador.
Tenho apenas a preocupação de ter algum  bom senso quando por aqui escrevo, já que esta comunidade é   já  ,  enorme. 

Voltando ao tópico, continua tudo muito adiado para as calendas.
A mudança lá para  25/26  agora já é mais lá para 27/28 e não saímos disto:
-vai sendo tudo adiado e os sinais que por vezes são fortes, a seguir dissipam-se no esvoaçar da libelinha que não estava prevista.
Ou então, aquilo que é previsto "à la longue"  esbarra invariavelmenta na falta de credibilidade naquilo que é sugerido/previsto.
O que nos leva a pensar na utilidade precisamente dessas brutais previsões a 300 e tais horas...
A julgar por previsões dos modelos para muito menos horas ,nunca pensávamos nas vésperas do Carnaval chegar à situação de estabilidade em que nos encontrámos.
Foi-nos dito que agora tudo se alterararia  e afinal,certo, certinho será esta estabilidade atmosférica que em breve fará já  15 dias e ainda não terá um fim à vista.
Nada de extraordinário .Se consultarmos invernos passados , muitos terão tido períodos assim , ou até bem mais longos...


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2009 às 11:41)

Para dias 27 e 28 já parece quase certo principalmente o Sul ver alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas...depois a minha duvida é se no inicio de Março temos de novo um AA a vir para cima ou uma depressão, eu estou mais inclinado para a depressão é essa a maior tendência neste momento  mas já se sabe que enquanto se fala ainda em tendências tudo é ainda muito incerto e pode mudar a qualquer momento!!


----------



## Veterano (22 Fev 2009 às 12:36)

miguel disse:


> Para dias 27 e 28 já parece quase certo principalmente o Sul ver alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas...depois a minha duvida é se no inicio de Março temos de novo um AA a vir para cima ou uma depressão, eu estou mais inclinado para a depressão é essa a maior tendência neste momento  mas já se sabe que enquanto se fala ainda em tendências tudo é ainda muito incerto e pode mudar a qualquer momento!!



O anticiclone vai continuar estável, ou sobre a PI, ou um pouco mais a oeste, proporcionando estas temperaturas primaveris e agradáveis e a atmosfera serena.
Isto é fácil de prever: o dificil é adivinhar quando e de que forma nos vai deixar de afectar e os próprios modelos limitam-se a adiar, de run para run, uma tendência.
Enfim, correndo o risco de me estar a repetir, só podemos é aguardar e disfrutar deste sol amigo


----------



## psm (22 Fev 2009 às 12:44)

O coitado do AA paga as culpas todas, mas ele está entalado entre dois sistemas depressionários em altitude.
 Vou colocar o grafico de animação dos 500 hp do ECMWF, onde se poderá verificar o efeito sandwitch.


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009022200!!!step/


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2009 às 13:26)

Bem, eu não vejo mudanças nenhumas a não ser para os Madeirenses que irão ter um depressão por cima da testa durante uns 3 dias.

Para nós, no continente apenas o AA umas vezes mais tímido outras vezes mais forte, ele cá vai ficar para mais 1 semana


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

O AA se tudo correr bem na quinta-feira já lhe dizemos adeus.


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2009 às 14:18)

Não percebo como não conseguem ver uma mudança   não são mais 15 dias de AA são mais 4 dias...o Sul vai ver primeiro esse efeito do que o Norte


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2009 às 14:52)

nimboestrato disse:


> Claro...
> Neste forum há tópicos para todos os gostos...
> O que é desinteressante e desagradável são os inúmeros posts off-tópico  que surgem.
> Estas sugestões podem ser colocadas no tópico correspondente( sugestões para o METEOPT) .



As sugestões foram movidas para o tópico devido! 
Sugestões para o MeteoPT

-------------------

A ver se a Madeira terá sorte nos próximos dias!
As previsões apontam para bons níveis de CAPE e LI, bem como alguma precipitação, nos 3 dias que sucedem ao Carnaval.


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2009 às 14:55)

miguel disse:


> Não percebo como não conseguem ver uma mudança   não são mais 15 dias de AA são mais 4 dias...o Sul vai ver primeiro esse efeito do que o Norte



A depressão na Madeira é um dado quase adquirido, ficando a dúvida de que forma vai afectar o continente. Mas a afectar será ao de leve, uns aguaceiros e eventualmente uma ou outra trovoada a sul. Depois disso ainda há muita dispersão nos modelos para vermos se se volta a intensificar o AA ou se entra outra depressão vinda de norte/noroeste. Vai depender muito do desgaste que esta depressão na Madeira provoque no AA.
Quanto ao não se verem as mudanças, é a habitual tendência para o pessimismo, muito nacional. Se os modelos dão anticiclone até às 300 e tal horas, é porque começou o Verão e temos AA até Outubro, se os modelos põem uma situação interessante a médio/longo prazo estão errados e vamos também ter AA até Outubro. Pode ser que dê sorte.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Fev 2009 às 16:33)

Esta run deixa algumas esperanças para os primeiros dias de Março.

















Mas ainda falta tanto tempo e o AA gosta tanto de nós


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 16:38)

Esta última RUN do GFS continua a mostrar a instabilidade para o fim da semana que vem (sexta e sábado) mas com um ligeiro fortalecimento da depressão.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Fev 2009 às 21:00)

Até á proxima Quinta/Sexta teremos AA em cima de nós e depois teremos uma Sexta-Domingo alguns periodos de nuvens altas com possibilidade de um outro aguaceiro muito fraco e muito disperso !!

Depois disso apesar de ainda incerto o AA vai voltar em força e brindar-nos com mais um mes abaixo da média aqui no Sul ... 
Pelo menos é o que indica as previsões dos modelos !!


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Fev 2009 às 22:09)

Boa noite

A não ser que suceda algo imprevisto - o que em meteorologia há que contar - devemos ter tempo anticiclónico até/durante a 1º semana de Março, segundo os vários modelos estatísticos de previsão do tempo.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Fev 2009 às 22:15)

Relâmpago disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> A não ser que suceda algo imprevisto - o que em meteorologia há que contar - devemos ter tempo anticiclónico até/durante a 1º semana de Março, segundo os vários modelos estatísticos de previsão do tempo.

























Não é isso que os modelos indicam


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 22:47)

Volto a repetir: os modelos continuam a mostrar a mesma depressão para o fim da semana que vem (dias 27 e 28). Vinda de sul, segundo os modelos, irá trazer precipitação e alguma (pouca) actividade eléctrica com ela.


----------



## Veterano (22 Fev 2009 às 23:02)

Lightning disse:


> Volto a repetir: os modelos continuam a mostrar a mesma depressão para o fim da semana que vem (dias 27 e 28). Vinda de sul, segundo os modelos, irá trazer precipitação e alguma (pouca) actividade eléctrica com ela.



Eu diria que os modelos começam todos a concordar, por volta de inícios de Março, no afastamento do anticiclone para o Atlântico, deixando hipótese para a entrada de uma depressão, trazendo ar frio em altura.
Seria, depois deste tempo de jejum, uma bos forma de terminar o Inverno

Mas atenção, continua ainda a faltar muito tempo para certezas...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Fev 2009 às 07:55)

Parece já consensual entre os diversos modelos o deslocamento do  AA para Oeste o que irá provocar de início um certo pântano barométrico a partir de sexta-feira:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Quer o ECMWF ,quer o GFS assim  o indicam:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Até aqui consenso total.
Agora o que se seguirá a este nem ser carne  nem ser peixe do próximo fim de semana  , é que é uma verdadeira incógnita já que os modelos, nomeadamente estes 2 aqui referidos ,disparam em posições quase antagónicas.Não é a 1ª vez: -já o sabemos. Mas entre o GFS que depois do tal pântano volta a colocar o AA no sítio do costume, isto é, onde ele tem estado nas 2 últimas semanas e o Europeu, que  que indica uma Noroestada de todo o tamanho que provocaria o regresso do Inverno, sobretudo a Norte,
entre um e outro, optaria pelo Europeu. Mas , não será por acaso que existem estas divergências: -pois é! - falta muito tempo para a semana que vem.
Ainda estamos a começar esta e até para o final da semana já haverá consistentes dúvidas sobre que tempo fará com aquele pântano barométrico;
E depois , há sempre a dança dos modelos quando indicam caminhos opostos:
-Amanhã por esta hora, já a análise aqui agora exposta ,   poderá estar anacronicamente desactualizada .É assim a meteorologia.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Fev 2009 às 10:44)

Volto a repetir: O posicionamento do AA vai manter-se nas proximas semanas, vai enfraquecer no proximo fim de semana com nuvens altas um aguaceiro esporádico e uma ou outra trovoada esporádica no Interior.
Depois regressa o AA !!

Uma curiosidade: hoje ,o jornalista pergunta ao meteorologista se temos uma primavera antecipada dado que apenas a 22 Março começa ... O meteorologista responde que vamos continuar com sol e nuvens altas no sul, e temperaturas de primavera ... E depois o meteorologista diz que pode chover ainda neste Inverno ( ou seja antes da primavera ) !!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2009 às 12:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Volto a repetir: O posicionamento do AA vai manter-se nas proximas semanas, vai enfraquecer no proximo fim de semana com nuvens altas um aguaceiro esporádico e uma ou outra trovoada esporádica no Interior.
> Depois regressa o AA !!
> 
> Uma curiosidade: hoje ,o jornalista pergunta ao meteorologista se temos uma primavera antecipada dado que apenas a 22 Março começa ... O meteorologista responde que vamos continuar com sol e nuvens altas no sul, e temperaturas de primavera ... E depois o meteorologista diz que pode chover ainda neste Inverno ( ou seja antes da primavera ) !!



Concordo plenamente, provavelmente nos próximos dias o máximo que poderemos ter são umas nuvens altas e uns chuviscos, mais que isso nem pensar.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Fev 2009 às 12:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Volto a repetir: O posicionamento do AA vai manter-se nas proximas semanas, vai enfraquecer no proximo fim de semana com nuvens altas um aguaceiro esporádico e uma ou outra trovoada esporádica no Interior.
> Depois regressa o AA !!
> 
> Uma curiosidade: hoje ,o jornalista pergunta ao meteorologista se temos uma primavera antecipada dado que apenas a 22 Março começa ... O meteorologista responde que vamos continuar com sol e nuvens altas no sul, e temperaturas de primavera ... E depois o meteorologista diz que pode chover ainda neste Inverno ( ou seja antes da primavera ) !!



Como é que sabes...? És bruxo???


----------



## Gongas (23 Fev 2009 às 12:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Volto a repetir: O posicionamento do AA vai manter-se nas proximas semanas, vai enfraquecer no proximo fim de semana com nuvens altas um aguaceiro esporádico e uma ou outra trovoada esporádica no Interior.
> Depois regressa o AA !!
> 
> Uma curiosidade: hoje ,o jornalista pergunta ao meteorologista se temos uma primavera antecipada dado que apenas a 22 Março começa ... O meteorologista responde que vamos continuar com sol e nuvens altas no sul, e temperaturas de primavera ... E depois o meteorologista diz que pode chover ainda neste Inverno ( ou seja antes da primavera ) !!



Como podem afirmar com tanta convicção que o AA vai estar assim nas próximas semanas??quando os próprios modelos não têm certezas quanto a isso. Ou então falaremos de futurologia...


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2009 às 12:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Concordo plenamente, provavelmente nos próximos dias o máximo que poderemos ter são umas nuvens altas e uns chuviscos, mais que isso nem pensar.



...E o CAPE também está lá, não se deve de ignorar.  Não é de descartar a possibilidade de uma trovoadazita muito localizada, principalmente no Sul e Interior.


----------



## David sf (23 Fev 2009 às 13:06)

Não se pode hoje prever o que se vai passar no início da próxima semana com exactidão. Nem os modelos estão de acordo. Mas mesmo os modelos que apontam o regresso do AA, mostram-no muito mais fraco e menos sustentado em altura que o que temos actualmente, pelo que será muito mais vulnerável. Portanto, será muito improvável que tenhamos no próximo mês um período de vinte dias de acalmia, como tivemos este mês. Aliás, as run do GFS que originaram situações interessantes no final do segundo painel, todas elas mostravam um regresso efémero do AA durante o início da próxima semana.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Fev 2009 às 14:02)

Se repararem bem ... apesar das oscilações nas runs digam-me as conclusões que conseguem tirar dos vários modelos existentes. ATENÇAO: repare-se a alteração radical do ECMWF das 12h de ontem para as 0h de hoje.

Pois bem ... o que eu vejo é uma situação indefinida basicamente no proximo fim de semana, e depois novamente um fortalecimento do AA que neste momento aparenta ser a Oeste da Peninsula mas certamente depois afectará a nossa peninsula em toda a sua plenitude!!

Vejo também uma situação já caracteristica de Março a Maio com a depressões em altitude que nos modelos existem na zona da madeira durante os próximos 15 dias havendo oscilações em algumas runs !!

Ou seja fazendo digamos uma média das runs vejo tendencias fortes para existencia de AA a oeste de nós, depressões com expressão essencialmente em altitude na zona da Madeira!!

A unica coisa que não consigo ainda definir nas próximas semanas (pelo menos duas) são a tendencia para a temperatura. Porque ?
R: porque a localização do AA mais a oeste proporciona uma corrente de Norte, e descida de temperatura (tempo frio e seco). Uma situação de AA mais proxima de nós dá-nos tempo de Primavera e vento de leste...

Quem vive na Madeira é que vai ter mais sorte nas proximas semanas ...

Disse alguma coisa errada?

PS: O que disse não é futurologia é apenas uma análise dos modelos relacionando com as previsões sazonais em termos de pressão, precipitação e temperaturas previstas ... normalmente o do NCEP !!


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Fev 2009 às 15:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois bem ... o que eu vejo é uma situação indefinida basicamente no proximo fim de semana, e depois novamente um fortalecimento do AA...
> 
> Vejo também uma situação já caracteristica de Março a Maio ...
> 
> ...



Caramba.  Afinal ainda há pelos vistos coisas que não consegues ver...
Oh Aurélio: se me permites fazer um reparo , pois então aqui vai ele:
-Eu até concordo que haja  por vezes tendências fortes na previsão para mais  de 8 dias que nos dá uma certa margem de segurança para poder afirmar às vezes, que determinado tipo de situação sinóptica se vai verificar a tão larga distância.
E mesmo para a semana que vem em que há agora antagonismos na previsão dos modelos , concordarei com a tua análise de regresso do AA depois da indefenição e das ligeiras tréguas do dito cujo,no fim de semana.
Mas concordo porque acho que será a hipótese mais plausível.
Mas isto não é mais que uma opinião pessoal, minha e só minha.
Se há modelos que hoje apontam para outros cenários, quem sou eu
para fechar a porta a tais desenvolvimentos?
É nisto que temos que fazer sempre a destrinça:
-isto é , quando analisarmos uma situação que nos coloca vários caminhos tentar posicionarmo-nos o melhor possível e a forma de o fazer será sempre liberta dos feelings e fezadas e até mesma das previsões sazonais que para mim, valem o que valem.
Resumindo: o que dizes que vês, até poder-se-á eventualmente verificar.
A forma como o dizes, é que por vezes roça a futurologia no melhor do prof.Karamba...
Espero que me tenha feito entender e um grande "bem haja"  a  esta nossa paixão comum e à partilha dela...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2009 às 17:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Se repararem bem ... apesar das oscilações nas runs digam-me as conclusões que conseguem tirar dos vários modelos existentes. ATENÇAO: repare-se a alteração radical do ECMWF das 12h de ontem para as 0h de hoje.
> 
> Pois bem ... o que eu vejo é uma situação indefinida basicamente no proximo fim de semana, e depois novamente um fortalecimento do AA que neste momento aparenta ser a Oeste da Peninsula mas certamente depois afectará a nossa peninsula em toda a sua plenitude!!
> 
> ...



Completamente de acordo contigo, Caro Aurélio, o Inverno acabou a 10 de Fevereiro para nós, e se formos falar de meteorologia todos sabemos que a 1 de Março começa a Primavera meteorológica, mas no calendário chega a 21 de Março, ou estarei errado, se calhar estou enganado.
Analisando a run das 12 é uns meros aguaceiros fracos ou chuviscos na 6ªfeira e sábado nada demais, depois é o AA e mais AA, se formos entrar numa de loucura aí vemos um cenário prometedor a partir das 300 horas, por isso, Março vai ser seco a normal e temperaturas acima da média, é a realidade.

*Ensemble Faro/Olhão*:


----------



## gaviaoreal (23 Fev 2009 às 19:31)

Olá a todos

Antes de existirem computadores e modelos virtuais da atmosfera, os meteorologistas prediziam o tempo com uma exactidão próxima dos 100%. Usavam Cartas Sinópticas ou Cartas Norueguesas que apresentavam o estado da atmosfera. A previsão para as 24 horas seguintes era quase infalível. Nessa altura, as previsões para além de 3 dias eram pouco seguras (o que ainda hoje acontece com satélites e computadores).
Sobre o actual estado de tempo em Portugal nada de extraordinário se passa, o AA pode estacionar durante semanas naquela posição bloqueando a passagem das perturbações da Frente Polar Norte, originando tempo soalheiro com frio nocturno, é uma das duas situações mais comuns do Inverno. A partir de Fevereiro/Março, com o aquecimento gradual do interior da Península (os dias vão aumentando), enfraquece o anticiclone de origem térmica e os meses seguintes poderão ser bem chuvosos. Mas, como a irregularidade dos estados de tempo é uma característica climática devido à nossa posição em latitude, tudo pode acontecer. 
Curiosidade: As pessoas mais velhas de Montalegre lembram-se de nevar num dia de Verão quando procediam à ceifa do centeio (Junho)


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Fev 2009 às 21:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Se repararem bem ... apesar das oscilações nas runs digam-me as conclusões que conseguem tirar dos vários modelos existentes. ATENÇAO: repare-se a alteração radical do ECMWF das 12h de ontem para as 0h de hoje.
> 
> Pois bem ... o que eu vejo é uma situação indefinida basicamente no proximo fim de semana, e depois novamente um fortalecimento do AA que neste momento aparenta ser a Oeste da Peninsula mas certamente depois afectará a nossa peninsula em toda a sua plenitude!!
> 
> ...



Não andarão alguns membros do Fórum a ler o "Seringador" ?!!
E já agora aínda hoje o meu sogro me disse que se lembra de um ano em que em Maio veio um nevão que partiu o "pão" todo...aqui no concelho de Vinhais/Bragança...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2009 às 22:25)

Deixo só aqui uma curiosidade acerca da actual posição do anticiclone dos Açores.

Tempo Frontal - No princípio e fim do verão, com o anticiclone situado a NW dos Açores, a superfície frontal fria, geralmente associada a uma depressão situada sobre a Europa Central, atinge por vezes a Península Ibérica. Afecta sobretudo as regiões montanhosas do Norte e Centro do território. Ocorre um aumento de nebulosidade e aguaceiros fracos, principalmente nas regiões montanhosas. Após a passagem da frente o vento pode soprar do quadrante Norte com forte intensidade.


----------



## rbsmr (23 Fev 2009 às 22:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Março vai ser seco a normal e temperaturas acima da média, é a realidade.


Lembrem-se que no ano passado tivemos Inverno até fins de Maio...


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Completamente de acordo contigo, Caro Aurélio, o Inverno acabou a 10 de Fevereiro para nós, e se formos falar de meteorologia todos sabemos que a 1 de Março começa a Primavera meteorológica, mas no calendário chega a 21 de Março, ou estarei errado, se calhar estou enganado.
> Analisando a run das 12 é uns meros aguaceiros fracos ou chuviscos na 6ªfeira e sábado nada demais, depois é o AA e mais AA, se formos entrar numa de loucura aí vemos um cenário prometedor a partir das 300 horas, por isso, Março vai ser seco a normal e temperaturas acima da média, é a realidade.
> 
> *Ensemble Faro/Olhão*:



Mais um futurologista?...o pessoal do Algarve tem queda para a futurologia! Deve ser da influência àrabe!
Modelos e previsões no máximo a 8 dias...o resto é treta...porque é que não se limitam a analizar o que é racional...será que é por ser demasiado obvio e como tal querem se mostrar verdadeiros mestres do assundto ao fazerem previsões a muito longo prazo.
Sejamos razoáveis, todos sabemos o que vai acontecer nos próximos 6,7 dias...a partir daí, não vale a pena inventar...começa a ser enervante esta mania dos pseudomestres que sabem o que se vai passar daqui por nao sei quantos dias...e o pior é que são convictos e acreditam no que dizem!


----------



## psm (24 Fev 2009 às 09:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mais um futurologista?...o pessoal do Algarve tem queda para a futurologia! Deve ser da influência àrabe!
> Modelos e previsões no máximo a 8 dias...o resto é treta...porque é que não se limitam a analizar o que é racional...será que é por ser demasiado obvio e como tal querem se mostrar verdadeiros mestres do assundto ao fazerem previsões a muito longo prazo.
> Sejamos razoáveis, todos sabemos o que vai acontecer nos próximos 6,7 dias...a partir daí, não vale a pena inventar...começa a ser enervante esta mania dos pseudomestres que sabem o que se vai passar daqui por nao sei quantos dias...e o pior é que são convictos e acreditam no que dizem!






Pois está-se a esquecer que em algumas zonas do Algarve ainda não choveu quase nada, e se reparar na previsão do GFS(00) que tanto aprecia, é só a partir das 300 horas é que há alguma mudança no padrão, mas com o GFS é o que se sabe...


No ECMWF, sim já se poderá apreciar alguma mudança de padrão, e a partir do dia 4, mas aqui também com muitas reservas.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2009 às 11:41)

Quase certo é alguns aguaceiros com uma pequena possibilidade de trovoada no Sul na Sexta e Sábado, depois dai ainda está tudo em aberto quase que poderia dizer 50/50 ao contrário de alguns que já afirmam a 100% que vamos ter AA


----------



## Lightning (24 Fev 2009 às 11:53)

miguel disse:


> Quase certo é alguns aguaceiros com uma pequena possibilidade de trovoada no Sul na Sexta e Sábado, depois dai ainda está tudo em aberto quase que poderia dizer 50/50 ao contrário de alguns que já afirmam a 100% que vamos ter AA



Venham eles e elas, são sempre bem-vindos  

Depois disso é esperar para ver... É que não me está nada a apetecer levar com o AA em cima de novo...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2009 às 12:49)

Vai ter mais frio os Açores que propriamente o continente  e o problema é que nós não vamos ter calor de trovoada, numa altura que ela se poderia formar, enfim  típico, que havemos de fazer ?? chorar


----------



## Brunomc (24 Fev 2009 às 16:40)

parece que o frio e a chuva veem ai  

Março vai ser muito diferente de Fevereiro


----------



## David sf (24 Fev 2009 às 17:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vai ter mais frio os Açores que propriamente o continente  e o problema é que nós não vamos ter calor de trovoada, numa altura que ela se poderia formar, enfim  típico, que havemos de fazer ?? chorar



Rir. Às gargalhadas. Se se cumprir a última run do GFS. Mas vamos a ter calma, um pequeno desvio do AA em nosso desfavor e lá se vai tudo.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Fev 2009 às 17:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vai ter mais frio os Açores que propriamente o continente ...



Quando? se for até sexta ,concordo . Mas depois onde vês tal?
Um pouco mais de rigor.Não custa nada.
é que para a semana o cenário apontado nada tem a ver com calores superiores no Continente ao dos Açores.Senão vejamos:







[/URL][/IMG]

Este ( GFS) será exagerado ...
Mas mesmo que seja este , o apontado pelo ECMWF






[/URL][/IMG]

aonde estão os calores?
Oh Mário tens que especificar.Senão fica tudo muito vago para quem nos lê.
E sabes que já são muitos e depois lá se vai o crédito.
É obvio que a partir de sábado as temperaturas começarão a descer e para a semana a dúvida não estará nas temperaturas que experimentarão valores para a época ou inclusivamente abaixo, mas sim para as precipitações.
Será que mais uma vez estarão confinadas a norte e o sul mais uma vez fica a ver navios ? será que depois desta entrada fria volta o AA em força? 
Essas são as dúvidas. Agora quanto aos calores, estaremos esclarecidos.
...Esclarecidos ainda não estamos quanto ao tempo semi-incerto que se fará sentir de sexta a domingo aqui pelo continente.
Algumas precipitações de um modo geral fracas parecem garantidas
que eventualmente começarão pelo sul.Mas pouco mais haverá que assinalar
como certezas,  desse nem ser carne ,nem ser peixe que ainda assim vai terminar (ou interromper?)  com um ciclo de quase 20  dias de AA em cima de nós .


----------



## Aurélio (24 Fev 2009 às 22:09)

Ele lá está AA, sempre presente no mesmo sitio de sempre ou em cima ou a oeste, dando tempo mais frio, ora tempo um pouco mais quente, mas ele lá está !!

No proximo fim de semana ainda poderemos ter qualquer coisinha nas regiões do Interior sul e centro e qui sa uma trovoada isolada !!
Mas nada que mexa com a média do mes de fevereiro, mais um mes seco !!

Depois bem ... se disser alguma coisinha, os algarvios são futurologistas, por isso e como aqui não se pode dizer nada ... vou lendo os posts dos futurologistas do Norte !!


----------



## thunderboy (24 Fev 2009 às 22:24)

Amigos Algarvios será que é desta para vocês?


----------



## Brigantia (24 Fev 2009 às 22:26)

Afinal o Inverno promete voltar


----------



## Veterano (24 Fev 2009 às 22:27)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...Esclarecidos ainda não estamos quanto ao tempo semi-incerto que se fará sentir de sexta a domingo aqui pelo continente.
> Algumas precipitações de um modo geral fracas parecem garantidas
> que eventualmente começarão pelo sul.Mas pouco mais haverá que assinalar
> como certezas,  desse nem ser carne ,nem ser peixe que ainda assim vai terminar (ou interromper?)  com um ciclo de quase 20  dias de AA em cima de nós .



Depois de uma pequena pausa de Carnaval, onde tive a oportunidade de pisar um lago completamente gelado, em t-shirt visto estarem 13º sem vento (irei noutro tópico pôr umas fotos), queria deixar aqui umas observações:

Tudo indica que no próximo fim de semana chegará algum ar frio, de uma depressão situada sobre as Canárias a deslocar-se para a PI, que irá afectar com chuva principalmente o centro e o sul do país.






Admitindo este cenário, o anticiclone irá migrar para ocidente, favorecendo uma entrada a leste de ar frio, com consequências porventura interessantes: o regresso da chuva e da neve Há alguma concordância entre os vários modelos sobre esta possibilidade, mas ainda estamos longe, por isso cautela e caldos de galinha nunca fizeram mal a ninguém.


----------



## Brigantia (24 Fev 2009 às 22:30)

Ainda falta muito tempo mas pode ser o regresso da neve á região, pelo menos ás Serras


























Depois destas duas semanas é um regalo ver estas runs
Isto promete mas ainda fala tanto tempo...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Fev 2009 às 22:39)

Nas minhas previsões futurologistas (dizem voces ) nunca disse que não poderiamos ter frio ... disse é em termos de AA e do facto de achar que não teriamos chuva (sem ser os habituais chuviscos - isto no sul claro) !!

De qualquer modo esta ultima run e a do ECMWF são muito favoráveis a uma eventual pausa do AA, mas vamos ver ... pois basta o AA mover-se um pouco mais para leste e by by .. ao frio e á chuva !!

O que agora é verdade dentro de 12h pode ser mentira !!


----------



## Veterano (24 Fev 2009 às 22:45)

Brigantia disse:


> Ainda falta muito tempo mas pode ser o regresso da neve á região, pelo menos ás Serras



Que a acreditar no resto do 2º painel desta última run do GFS, esta iria rapidamente derreter.
Eu sei o que estão a pensar: ainda a neve não caiu e já alguém está a fazê-la desaparecer


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Fev 2009 às 23:17)

Que saudades do Inverno...


----------



## rbsmr (24 Fev 2009 às 23:32)

Brunomc disse:


> parece que o frio e a chuva veem ai
> 
> Março vai ser muito diferente de Fevereiro



amen!


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Fev 2009 às 02:16)

Aurélio disse:


> O que agora é verdade, dentro de 12h pode ser mentira !!



Ora afinal estamos todos de acordo.
Os futurologistas do norte e os do sul.
Ainda bem ...
Em 12 horas pode mudar tudo.
Bom...eu não iria tão longe, mas em meteorologia prefiro esse tipo de observação em detrimento daquela que vê coisas para 15 dias ou mais.
E na verdade assim é: De repente , nas últimas 24 horas, os modelos começaram a apontar para uma entrada fria que ganha consistência à medida 
que as actualizações se sucedem para meados da semana que vem.
Já aqui foram colocadas as cartas que a tipificam 
e agora vamos esperar para ver:
O AA ,ainda assim ,continua por  perto como muito bem dizes  Aurélio .
E fará toda a diferença uns poucos graus de longitude no seu efectivo posicionamento ,como bem referencias.
Tudo isto,
 só depois de um fim de semana atípico,
daqueles em que me perguntam pelo tempo que vai fazer e encolho os ombros dizendo apenas que o sol e o azul vão à partida cessar e a temperatura talvez desça um pouco  e talvez haja já alguma chuva.
Mas como em 12 horas tudo pode mudar, fico-me por aqui.
Amanhã há mais...


----------



## Veterano (25 Fev 2009 às 09:00)

As últimas runs tanto do GFS como do modelo europeu para as 180h estão praticamente de acordo no essencial: as coisas vão mudar

Falta definir a intensidade do que nos vai atingir, se mais a oeste, se mais a leste, mais frio, menos frio, mas não estamos já a falar de um horizonte a perder de vista


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Fev 2009 às 09:22)

Segundo esta run do GFS parece que vamos ter algumas trovoadas e percipitação já no domingo que vêm.


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2009 às 10:10)

Nesta pasmaceira actual todas as expectativas estão centradas na depressão vinda de sudoeste e que vai exercer a sua influência sobre Portugal. O curioso é que é um vale barométrico de relativa "estabilidade" que irá provocar a situação de Domingo, com possibilidades de aguaceiros e trovoadas sobretudo no Sul e Centro. Certo é também que o horizonte desta previsão está acima das 72h, além disso os valores de CAPE a ainda tantas horas não são suficientemente significativos e a situação sinóptica a meu ver, e reforçando a estabilidade que referi anteriormente, não me parece a mais favorável a  grandes acontecimentos.

Mas em dias de fome uma migalha de pão terá sempre o sabor de um frango assado, é mais que certo...


----------



## cardu (25 Fev 2009 às 11:15)

Pessoal, o mês de Março vai ser todo ele de chuva, neve e muito frio pelo meio....... está garantido.... nao vi nas runs, foi uma vidente que me disse ontem!!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Fev 2009 às 11:46)

cardu disse:


> Pessoal, o mês de Março vai ser todo ele de chuva, neve e muito frio pelo meio....... está garantido.... nao vi nas runs, foi uma vidente que me disse ontem!!!!


Certamente tirou o curso com o zandinga...

*Agora mais a sério: uma mudança está a caminho mas não se pense que será "apocalíptica", será sim enquadrada numa certa normalidade desta época do ano. Certamente as temperaturas baixam e alguma chuva virá mas nada que seja pouco usual para o Mês de Março.*
Claro que pediria para o fim de semana neve e frio mas não o terei - o Gerês espera-me no Domingo
Bem, depois de verificar as "previsões" do almanaque verifico que há uma consonância nas indicações prestadas - já amanhã mudará o tempo (de sul para norte?), deixando-nos este tempo "quente" para uns dias um pouco mais frescos, talvez nublados e quem sabe com umas pingas até ao fim de semana. Depois a maior mudança estará para a fase de "quarto crescente"...*o que vai de acordo com as runs lá para dia 4 de Março*.
Pronto, já cá veio um lançar a polémica


----------



## Aurélio (25 Fev 2009 às 16:52)

Mudança parece vir a caminho ... mas que mudança será esta?

As proximas runs vão dizer até que ponto teremos mudança !!

Fim de semana, uns aguaceiros no interior ... e depois mais frio e alguma chuva em especial no Norte e Centro !!

Mas é cedo e por isso vamos aguardar !!


----------



## thunderboy (25 Fev 2009 às 16:56)

Runs frescas a saírem mostram uma situação interessante lá para perto das 180h, como disso o Veterano.













Agora falando em runs mais antigas
NOGAPS





JMA





GEM




Todos os modelos apontam para qualquer coisa, é só esperar e ver. Entretanto podemos ir comendo umas pipocas feitas ao natural com o calor abrasador que está na rua


----------



## trepkos (25 Fev 2009 às 17:02)

Essa run das 180h de facto está um must, esperemos que se confirme, estou farto do AA, já me está a causar problemas com algumas insolações


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2009 às 17:10)

Mais interessante que qualquer extremismo dos cenários colocados, parece ser uma maior consistência entre os modelos, conjugando uma colocação do AA a Oeste abrindo um corredor que poderá trazer uma depressão a meio da próxima semana, mudando o padrão dos últimos dias. Se esta consistência se mantiver pelo menos podemos esperar o regresso de dias menos solarengos e mais chuvosos. Mas até lá muita run ainda irá sair...


----------



## Veterano (25 Fev 2009 às 17:27)

vitamos disse:


> Mais interessante que qualquer extremismo dos cenários colocados, parece ser uma maior consistência entre os modelos, conjugando uma colocação do AA a Oeste abrindo um corredor que poderá trazer uma depressão a meio da próxima semana, mudando o padrão dos últimos dias. Se esta consistência se mantiver pelo menos podemos esperar o regresso de dias menos solarengos e mais chuvosos. Mas até lá muita run ainda irá sair...



Atenção que a dorsal anticiclónica pode ainda deslocar-se posteriormente para leste, empurrada por uma pequena depressão a formar-se no Atlântico.
Resultado: circulação mais intensa vindo de norte (nortada), mais fria e com tendência a manter-se mais tempo. Parece ser esta a proposta do GFS. Aguardemos...


----------



## thunderboy (25 Fev 2009 às 17:49)

Valores de CAPE e LI também muito interessantes para esse periodo


----------



## Aurélio (25 Fev 2009 às 18:10)

trepkos disse:


> Essa run das 180h de facto está um must, esperemos que se confirme, estou farto do AA, já me está a causar problemas com algumas insolações



De facto a run das 180h deve estar um espectáculo


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2009 às 18:49)

Veterano disse:


> Atenção que a dorsal anticiclónica pode ainda deslocar-se posteriormente para leste, empurrada por uma pequena depressão a formar-se no Atlântico.
> Resultado: circulação mais intensa vindo de norte (nortada), mais fria e com tendência a manter-se mais tempo. Parece ser esta a proposta do GFS. Aguardemos...



O melhor mesmo é a situação que está, com predominância de ventos de oeste, de modo a termos mais precipitação. Uma nortada pura não deixa mais que aguaceiros. A temperatura é igualmente fresca, pois a advecção de norte ocorre muito perto das nossas costas e entra misturada com ar muito humido. Aguardemos, pois ainda falta uma semana, mas a unanimidade entre modelos dá esperança. Se acabar por não acontecer nada, o melhor é deitar fora todos os modelos acima das 120 horas. Seriam 7 runs consecutivas do GFS  e 4 do europeu que erravam.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2009 às 18:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Mudança parece vir a caminho ... mas que mudança será esta?
> 
> As proximas runs vão dizer até que ponto teremos mudança !!
> 
> ...



Vizinho Aurélio se as últimas runs colocavam alguma precipitação aqui na nossa zona, esta retirou tudo para o próximo fim de semana e voltou a adiar, parece que a nossa futurologista que alguns membros chamam parece vir a verificar-se, mas nada demais, a partir de 4 de Março pode existir alguma mudança e a diferença Norte/Sul volta a acontecer, como tem sido hábito neste Inverno chato, seco e desolador por terras algarvias.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2009 às 19:12)

Veterano disse:


>



É uma depressão muito estranha  depressões vindas de noroeste/norte não costumam ser muito habituais, penso que o AA tomará conta da situação.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Fev 2009 às 19:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> É uma depressão muito estranha  depressões vindas de noroeste/norte não costumam ser muito habituais, penso que o AA tomará conta da situação.



E o que é que este Inverno está a ser de habitual?Não há que perder esperança.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2009 às 19:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> É uma depressão muito estranha  depressões vindas de noroeste/norte não costumam ser muito habituais, penso que o AA tomará conta da situação.



Este teu post é que me parece um pouco estranho...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2009 às 20:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Este teu post é que me parece um pouco estranho...



Então uma depressão seguir a trajectória que os modelos desenham é normal ?? é que não me lembro de muitas depressões tão cavadas irem parar a Palma de Maiorca, isto é, terem o trajecto de Noreste/Sudeste.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2009 às 20:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Então uma depressão seguir a trajectória que os modelos desenham é normal ?? é que não me lembro de muitas depressões tão cavadas irem parar a Palma de Maiorca, isto é, terem o trajecto de Noreste/Sudeste.



Ok, mas o que disseste foi isto: "depressões vindas de noroeste/norte não costumam ser muito habituais" e parece-me habitual virem depressões noroeste/norte, por isso é que achei estranho o post!


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2009 às 21:03)

http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/162h.php
http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/168h.php
http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/174h.php
http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/180h.php


----------



## VerticalHorizon (25 Fev 2009 às 21:07)

Ahm...  o que virá para a semana é frio com neve?! é que se for só chuva, preferia passar mais umas semanas deste sol fantástico...e então esperar pelas habituais (e por vezes torrenciais) chuvadas de Abril... É que chuva por estes lados não é propriamente nada lá de muito agradável nem novo... 
Faço, no entanto, figas para que chova no sul, já que é tão apreciada e precisa!


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2009 às 21:21)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Ahm...  o que virá para a semana é frio com neve?! é que se for só chuva, preferia passar mais umas semanas deste sol fantástico...e então esperar pelas habituais (e por vezes torrenciais) chuvadas de Abril... É que chuva por estes lados não é propriamente nada lá de muito agradável nem novo...
> Faço, no entanto, figas para que chova no sul, já que é tão apreciada e precisa!



Se se confirmarem os modelos, poderá vir neve, mas é claro nos locais habituais... apesar de tudo ser aínda muito incerto, já não seria nenhum espanto nevar aí! Mas como eu não sou adepto da futurologia temos que esperar para ver!


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Fev 2009 às 21:31)

Alguém chamou??  pessoal, faltava uma nevada segundo os ditados, logo ai virá ela de mansinho...Depois da tempestade vem a bonança, e aí está ela!


----------



## rbsmr (25 Fev 2009 às 22:34)

Boas perspectivas para o último dia do mês a assinalar algumas linhas de instabilidade sobre o território do continente (em especial Sul e Centro):







Vamos ver se o mês de Março entra mais animado:






E se na segunda-feira se vai quebrar definitivamente esta pasmaceira...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Fev 2009 às 22:42)

Basta mais um sopro e vai-se a depressão de Quarta-feira !!

A depressão do fim de semana parece que faz todos os esforços para não atingir o nosso país e em especial o sul !!

Amanhã é o dia D !!

Quem vai ganhar ECMWF ou GFS ????

Para quarta-feira (uma eternidade) parace que o frio e a chuva vai dar o toca e foge, pelo menos de acordo com esta run !!


----------



## Veterano (25 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Em relação à dúvida sobre a direcção da corrente fria que irá afectar a PI na próxima semana (we hope!), o modelo europeu coloca-a de noroeste, mais húmida portanto.
Quanto ao GFS, nesta recente run das 18z, aposta numa corrente declaradamente de norte, ar polar, e isto porque o anticiclone está situado mais a leste do que no modelo europeu.
Em ambos, de realçar o ar frio que afectará a PI, enquanto que o Mediterrâneo central e oriental gozará nessa altura a Primavera.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Basta mais um sopro e vai-se a depressão de Quarta-feira !!
> 
> A depressão do fim de semana parece que faz todos os esforços para não atingir o nosso país e em especial o sul !!
> 
> ...



Não poderia dizer melhor


----------



## Lightning (25 Fev 2009 às 22:52)

Eu sou Anti-Pessimistas  

Na minha opinião a depressão deste fim de semana vai conseguir chegar cá sim e há-de trazer alguma animação e esperança para nos tirar deste tédio que já dura há semanas... Não sejam tão pessimistas...

ESPERANÇA meus caros, ESPERANÇA...


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2009 às 22:57)

Bolas se não mostra nada é porque não mostra quando todos os modelos estão inclinados para termos animação parece que tem sempre alguém que faz força para o AA voltar!!! Afinal querem que a seca abrande no Sul ou não!!já estou a ficar baralhado 

Deixem sonhar


----------



## Veterano (25 Fev 2009 às 22:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Basta mais um sopro e vai-se a depressão de Quarta-feira !!



O que está agora em causa é que o GFS está a aproximar o AA de tal forma da PI que a circulação de ar frio que nos interessa, com mais humidade pode ficar comprometida. Vamos ver a próxima previsão do modelo europeu, se também arrasta para leste o anticiclone.Esperemos que não!


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Basta mais um sopro e vai-se a depressão de Quarta-feira !!
> 
> A depressão do fim de semana parece que faz todos os esforços para não atingir o nosso país e em especial o sul !!
> 
> ...



Tenho a impressão que se conseguisses serias tu a dar esse sopro...o que vale é que estás longe e mesmo que sopres terias que o fazer com muita força...
A situação para já é só uma, que é a que se vê nos modelos e já agora a depressão de quarta-feira, mesmo com um sopro poderá nos afectar...agora depende de que lado lhe soprares!


----------



## Veterano (25 Fev 2009 às 23:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Tenho a impressão que se conseguisses serias tu a dar esse sopro...o que vale é que estás longe e mesmo que sopres terias que o fazer com muita força...
> A situação para já é só uma, que é a que se vê nos modelos e já agora a depressão de quarta-feira, mesmo com um sopro poderá nos afectar...agora depende de que lado lhe soprares!



Se for preciso soprar, então deixem passar o Jet Stream


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2009 às 23:10)

já repararam na quantidade de frio que virá de oeste  loucura não ?? ainda há 10 anos de oeste só eram Iso's de 6ºC e 8ºC, hoje já é 0ºC e -2ºC.


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2009 às 23:20)

A run das 0z tinha o AA a este. A das 6z um pouco mais a oeste. A das 12z colocou-o mais a este. E a das 18z pô-lo mais a oeste. Ora, se estou bem informado, as runs das 6 e das 18 são as menos fiáveis, pois não dispõem de tantos dados medidos como as outras duas. De qualquer modo a hipótese de ir tudo para oriente está em aberto, mas a mais provável, segundo os principais modelos, é a situação manter-se.
Não compreendo tanto pessimismo, se calhar era melhor os modelos porem um AA mesmo do cima de nós até ao Verão? Como já disse aqui, para o grupo dos pessimistas, quando os modelos são maus, estão certos, mesmo às 300 horas. Se são bons vão ficar maus amanhã.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2009 às 23:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> já repararam na quantidade de frio que virá de oeste  loucura não ?? ainda há 10 anos de oeste só eram Iso's de 6ºC e 8ºC, hoje já é 0ºC e -2ºC.




http://www.meteociel.com/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=3&month=3&year=1999&hour=12&map=2
http://www.meteociel.com/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=4&month=3&year=1999&hour=12&map=2

Temos que ter mais rigor no que afirmamos...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2009 às 23:26)

ferreira5 disse:


> http://www.meteociel.com/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=4&month=3&year=1999&hour=12&map=2



Sim, até podia aparecer 1 vez por ano, ou até mesmo haver anos em que não aparecia, mas quando aparecia não era até ao Algarve  como aconteceu este ano 5 ou 6 vezes, mas são opniões  a corrente de sudoeste/oeste, está em total extinção, passando a predorar a noroeste/norte.


----------



## Veterano (25 Fev 2009 às 23:32)

Como já referi anteriormente, o GFS prevê o aparecimento de uma pequena depressão de ar frio, que está incrustada no anticiclone e o faz rodar para leste. O modelo europeu não lhe tem atribuido importância, mas será com base nisto que se joga termos chuva em todo o país ou apenas mais a norte para a semana...


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2009 às 23:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, até podia aparecer 1 vez por ano, ou até mesmo haver anos em que não aparecia, mas quando aparecia não era até ao Algarve  como aconteceu este ano 5 ou 6 vezes, mas são opniões  a corrente de sudoeste/oeste, está em total extinção.



Até ao Algarve!
http://www.meteociel.com/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=4&month=3&year=1999&hour=12&map=2


Esta só foi para brincar um bocadinho!


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2009 às 23:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, até podia aparecer 1 vez por ano, ou até mesmo haver anos em que não aparecia, mas quando aparecia não era até ao Algarve  como aconteceu este ano 5 ou 6 vezes, mas são opniões  a corrente de sudoeste/oeste, está em total extinção, passando a predorar a noroeste/norte.



Aínda bem! Sim mas concordo que este Outono/Inverno não houve praticamente corrente se sudoeste/oeste!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2009 às 23:36)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aínda bem! Sim mas concordo que este Outono/Inverno não houve praticamente corrente se sudoeste/oeste!



Só este ano ?? já andamos há 5 anos no mesmo, e está cada vez mais evidente.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2009 às 23:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Só este ano ?? já andamos há 5 anos no mesmo, e está cada vez mais evidente.



Por isso é que não há maneira de ultrapassarmos a seca em Portugal...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por isso é que não há maneira de ultrapassarmos a seca em Portugal...



Nem vamos ultrupassar, a tendência é o manter da corrente noroeste/norte nos próximos anos, mas voltemos ás previsões a pequeno-prazo


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 00:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nem vamos ultrupassar, a tendência é o manter da corrente noroeste/norte nos próximos anos, mas voltemos ás previsões a pequeno-prazo



Para terminar o dia, vou deixar a run de controle dos ensembles do GEFS das 18z, que respira optimismo!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Fev 2009 às 09:43)

É impressão minha ou a entrada do dia 4 está-se a esfumar de acordo com a run das 0h do GFS e do ECMWF !!

Quanto á precipitação aqui para o sul no fim de semana sem comentários !!


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2009 às 10:30)

Aurélio disse:


> É impressão minha ou a entrada do dia 4 está-se a esfumar de acordo com a run das 0h do GFS e do ECMWF !!
> 
> Quanto á precipitação aqui para o sul no fim de semana sem comentários !!



É impressão tua!


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2009 às 10:49)

ferreira5 disse:


> É impressão tua!



Concordo, embora em parte...

As peças continuam no sítio... Eu continuo a ver a instabilidade presente durante o fim de semana, sobretudo Domingo... Acho que será democrática pelo menos no Centro e Sul (Algarve incluído), certo é que sem quantidades de precipitação considerável, mas apesar de tudo "menos mau" após estes dias!

Quanto à próxima semana é certo que é complicado antever o impacto da frente associada à depressão, isto porque não me aprece de todo que se mantenha o trajecto NW, SE ontem referido e questionado aqui. Aliás aquilo que os modelos referem hoje e que provavelmente foi o que o Aurélio quis referir, é que a depressão apresenta uma trajectória dita "mais normal". O modelo Europeu está mais favorável a  meu ver nesta altura uma vez que coloca a depressão mais próxima do território. O GFS cava mas afasta a dita cuja, sendo que apesar de tudo apresenta uma frente interessante que poderá trazer quantidades de precipitação pelo menos "razoáveis". NAs duas configurações: GFS coloca o AA mais próximo com um jet vigoroso sobre o território. O ECM coloca-o mais afastado! Vamos acompanhando, claro


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2009 às 11:06)

Creio que nas próximas horas andaremos neste vaivém, mete para oeste, afasta para leste, de novo para oeste, a seguir para leste... Só a menos de 100 horas a coisa estabilizará, a não ser que nas próximas runs aquilo se afaste demasiado para este e fique tudo perdido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2009 às 11:17)

Mas que bela precipitação no fim de semana cerca de 3 mm que grande fartura não sei se ria ou se choro, 1º era na sexta, depois no sábado, agora é no domingo, só digo que não vai cair pinga se cair nem vai dar para molhar o chão.





Enquanto não vier nada de sudoeste ou uma depressão em altura como tivemos em Setembro nada feito, temo um Verão preocupante principalmente em termos de incêndios.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 11:41)

Mudança de ontem para hoje o AA está a declarar já a ditas cartas de foral, pouco a pouco está-se a apoderar do continente...adeus depressão 

Umas nuvens, uns chuviscos e já é bem bom...viva o Verão.


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2009 às 12:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas que bela precipitação no fim de semana cerca de 3 mm que grande fartura não sei se ria ou se choro, 1º era na sexta, depois no sábado, agora é no domingo, só digo que não vai cair pinga se cair nem vai dar para molhar o chão.



Não se fiem nas precipitações previstas pelo GFS. Os modelos, ao nível da quantidade de precipitação, são muito fracos, chegam a errar por muito a previsão, mesmo a uma distância de 6 horas.


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 12:31)

David sf disse:


> Não se fiem nas precipitações previstas pelo GFS. Os modelos, ao nível da quantidade de precipitação, são muito fracos, chegam a errar por muito a previsão, mesmo a uma distância de 6 horas.



O freemeteo parece ser bastante mais razoável em termos de precipitações:







Mas mesmo assim o freemeteo por vezes também se engana bem. Temos mesmo de esperar para ver como vai ser este fim de semana, se vai trazer pouca  ou muito pouca   precipitação.

E mais, ainda tenho a dizer que por vezes já duvidei bastante desta fonte de informação meteorológica, mas a metade das vezes fui eu que me enganei.


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2009 às 12:35)

Lightning disse:


> O freemeteo parece ser bastante mais razoável em termos de precipitações:



Hum... nem por isso. O freemeteo utiliza a precipitação prevista pelo GFS. São iguais portanto


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 12:40)

vitamos disse:


> Hum... nem por isso. O freemeteo utiliza a precipitação prevista pelo GFS. São iguais portanto



Então se a precipitação prevista pelo GFS é a mesma que está no Freemeteo então bem podemos começar a treinar a dança da chuva para ver se isto melhora  

10,4 mm é pouco tendo em conta as características da depressão


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2009 às 12:48)

Lightning disse:


> Então se a precipitação prevista pelo GFS é a mesma que está no Freemeteo então bem podemos começar a treinar a dança da chuva para ver se isto melhora
> 
> 10,4 mm é pouco tendo em conta as características da depressão



Atenção que são aguaceiros...10mm de chuva num aguaceiro é muito  e claro pode cair uma aguaceiro na casa do meu vizinho e na minha estar sol


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2009 às 12:50)

miguel disse:


> Atenção que são aguaceiros...10mm de chuva num aguaceiro é muito  e claro pode cair uma aguaceiro na casa do meu vizinho e na minha estar sol



Nem mais! Daí a dificuldade na previsão ao nível local neste tipo de situação sinóptica


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 12:58)

miguel disse:


> *Atenção que são aguaceiros*...10mm de chuva num aguaceiro é muito  e claro pode cair uma aguaceiro na casa do meu vizinho e na minha estar sol



Esqueci-me desse facto  

Nesse caso sim, 10,4 mm para um aguaceiro é muito 

Mas nunca se sabe...


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2009 às 13:14)

Quando ocorre uma situação de aguaceiros é impossível aos modelos preverem as quantidades de precipitação exactas. Por exemplo, o GFS, utiliza na simulação uma malha com quadrados de 1 grau de lado. Ora isso corresponde a quadrados com mais de 100 km de lado. Quando ele diz que são 10 mm, significa, que em média vão chover 10 mm nesse quadrado. Nas frentes, quando a precipitação é mais regularmente distribuída, isso é mais ou menos correcto. Numa situação de aguaceiros de certeza que o valor está errado em 99 por cento dos locais. Haverá lugares com 30 mm e outros onde não chove nada.
De qualquer modo já houve dias, como na madrugada em que nevou no Alentejo, em que a precipitação prevista na run das 0 h durante o dia todo era zero, e acabou por ocorrer precipitação em quase todo lado logo às 5 da manhã (uma hora depois da saída da run). Aí tratou-se de um erro claro.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2009 às 13:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mudança de ontem para hoje o AA está a declarar já a ditas cartas de foral, pouco a pouco está-se a apoderar do continente...adeus depressão
> 
> Umas nuvens, uns chuviscos e já é bem bom...viva o Verão.



Pois é...embora ainda falte bastante tempo eu já vi a situação do dia 4 de Março bem mais favorável a chuvas e instabilidade para nós...as Ilhas Britânicas é que ganharam uma bela depressão em cima delas....sempre para os mesmos...

De qualquer modo a frente  que estará associada á depressão irá trazer alguma chuva em especial ao Norte e Centro , descidas de temperatura e até possibilidade de neve nas terras altas, quebrando esta situação de tempo estável que já se está a tornar repetitiva....

mas...

Vamos lá ver se o AA não se estende mais sobre Portugal nas proximas runs e acaba com isto tudo... eu quero acreditar que não....

Para já vamos ver o que nos tráz o próximo fim de semana...mas uma situação de aguaceiros e trovoadas era bem vinda .... sem estragos claro!


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 15:03)

Snifa disse:


> Vamos lá ver se o AA não se estende mais sobre Portugal nas proximas runs e acaba com isto tudo... eu quero acreditar que não....



De uma forma geral, todos nós gostariamos que o país fosse atingido em cheio por uma entrada que proporcionasse animação e sobretudo chuva em zonas carenciadas.

Acredito também que estamos a 50% de hipóteses de o AA permitir que isso aconteça, no fundo ele já anda por cá há muito tempo.

Vamos aguardar pelas próximas runs, elas começam a ser decisivas.


----------



## seqmad (26 Fev 2009 às 15:09)

Boas,
Esperando como todos que a próxima semana seja interessante, depois deste marasmo anticiclónico, uma questão: quais as probabilidades de nevar no alto da Serra da estrela até ao fim da tarde de Domingo? Isto tendo em conta que é a altura menos fria do dia, a (alguma) precipitação prevista e as cotas de neve que vi no snow-forecast e no inm.es de cerca de 1500-1700m. Thx.


----------



## Gongas (26 Fev 2009 às 16:14)

seqmad disse:


> Boas,
> Esperando como todos que a próxima semana seja interessante, depois deste marasmo anticiclónico, uma questão: quais as probabilidades de nevar no alto da Serra da estrela até ao fim da tarde de Domingo? Isto tendo em conta que é a altura menos fria do dia, a (alguma) precipitação prevista e as cotas de neve que vi no snow-forecast e no inm.es de cerca de 1500-1700m. Thx.



Previsao descritiva do IM:

Previsão para Domingo, 1 de Março de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Períodos de *chuva* ou aguaceiros.
Queda de *neve* acima dos *1400* metros a partir do final do dia.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de *trovoadas.*Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


Ainda bem que o IM não está contagiado com a onda de pessimismo que está instalada em alguns menbros deste forum. depois de tantos dias com sol estas previsões são de assinalar


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2009 às 16:52)

Run do gfs das 12z com duas notas distintas:

Fim de semana: Confirma-se a instabilidade do próximo fim de semana, com a possibilidade de aguaceiros e, mais dificilmente, trovoadas. A precipitação deverá ocorrer Sábado ao fim do dia e durante Domingo de forma mais ou menos generalizada pelo território.

Diferente está o cenário ao longo da próxima semana. Com o enchimento e alargamento consequente do anticiclone, aumenta a sua influência sobre o território de Portugal Continental. Certo é que a depressão que se aproxima de Norte exerce ainda a sua influência com a entrada de ar frio e alguma precipitação, mas também é verdade que esta vai sendo menor e a luta com o monstro de 1040hPa aqui bem próximo não está a ser nada favorável!


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 18:23)

vitamos disse:


> a luta com o monstro de 1040hPa aqui bem próximo não está a ser nada favorável!



Pois não, ninguém se decide, nem os modelos nem os dois gigantes que estão nessa luta... 

...O que faz com que tenhamos todos algumas incertezas acerca do tempo que vai estar na proxima semana


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2009 às 19:17)

Vejo umas pingas para domingo aqui na zona e chuva para dia 4 de março. Afinal uma luz no fundo do túnel (AA); pode não ser duradouro mas teremos uma pequena mudança.
Apesar de se pensar que o AA é como que uma sombra "agarrada" à península ibérica, ainda temos muito tempo até ao verão e o que por vezes parece não o é: a primavera que vem só daqui a umas semanas nem sempre tem sido de facto "primaveril", pois por vezes traz-nos chuva, tempo fresco - o oposto daquela imagem de flores, cheiro campestre, sol radioso, t-shirt colada ao corpo nesses 3 meses.
Por isso vamos acompanhando este clima, estudando o que for possível, tirando ilações sobre os erros dos modelos e das suas virtudes. Afinal somos pessoas e congratulemo-nos por a tecnologia não ser infalível - senão que piada tinha?
O  e a  andam por aí à espreita e quem sabe o casaquinho e o guarda-chuva não nos façam companhia nos próximos tempos...
*P.S.: há uns bons anos e saído do nada, no dia 9 de Abril pelas 15h, vi nevar em Paços de Ferreira a 300 mts de altitude - alguém se lembraria de nevar a 30 km do mar e a altitude tão baixa já em plena primavera?*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 19:22)

Então não é que a futurologia algarvia deu resultado   está-se tudo a esfumar, só nos resta o ligeiro fresquinho que irá fazer 





GFS sonhador, ECM realista.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2009 às 19:40)

Eu pessoalmente acredito num pouco de chuva para dia 1 e dia 4 - generalizada no dia 1, embora sob a forma de aguaceiros e localizada norte e litoral centro para dia 4 (final do dia em princípio).
Previsão de chuva para dias 27, 28 e 1 e tendência para os 3 dias seguintes - wetteron-line


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 19:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Então não é que a futurologia algarvia deu resultado   está-se tudo a esfumar, só nos resta o ligeiro fresquinho que irá fazer
> GFS sonhador, ECM realista.



Querendo nesta conjuntura ser um pouco optimista, reconheço que assistimos a uma luta encarniçada entre o anticiclone e as depressões formadas, e a outro nível entre os vários modelos
Vou introduzir aqui um modelo pouco falado, o GME, que não indo para um horizonte temporal muito distante, costuma ser consistente. Só espero que desta vez esteja certo


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 19:52)

Neste momento existem duas guerras: uma entre o AA e o ar frio e húmido e outra entre o optimismo e pessimismo de algumas pessoas deste fórum.

Se ganhar o AA também ganha o pessimismo, mas se ganhar o ar frio e húmido (alteração de tempo) ganha o optimismo.

Tanto pessimismo ainda há-de atrair o AA durante mais tempo. Agora era bem feita se levassem com ele em cima O ANO TODO


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2009 às 20:06)

Lightning disse:


> Neste momento existem duas guerras: uma entre o AA e o ar frio e húmido e outra entre o optimismo e pessimismo de algumas pessoas deste fórum.
> 
> Se ganhar o AA também ganha o pessimismo, mas se ganhar o ar frio e húmido (alteração de tempo) ganha o optimismo.
> 
> Tanto pessimismo ainda há-de atrair o AA durante mais tempo. Agora era bem feita se levassem com ele em cima O ANO TODO



Acho que não se trata de "pessimismo"...mas sim realismo , de que serve criar ilusões quando sabemos que as possibilidades de um determinado acontecimento são remotas? É que depois a desilusão é maior...claro que é bom sonhar e eu também sonho com um mês de março bem activo meteorológicamente falando.. e com a chuva e outros parâmetros meteorológicos bem distribuidos pelo país, mas os modelos começam a mostrar o contrário...e já se sabe como é nas nossas latitudes....é mais provável termos AA do que depressões , frentes, ventos, neve...

há que encarar a realidade , mas claro, nunca deixando de sonhar


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2009 às 20:14)

Snifa disse:


> Acho que não se trata de "pessimismo"...mas sim realismo , de que serve criar ilusões quando sabemos que as possibilidades de um determinado acontecimento são remotas? É que depois a desilusão é maior...claro que é bom sonhar e eu também sonho com um mês de março bem activo meteorológicamente falando.. e com a chuva e outros parâmetros meteorológicos bem distribuidos pelo país, mas os modelos começam a mostrar o contrário...e já se sabe como é nas nossas latitudes....é mais provável termos AA do que depressões , frentes, ventos, neve...
> 
> há que encarar a realidade , mas claro, nunca deixando de sonhar



sim, mas temos que admitir que existem membros que mesmo antes de haver qualquer coisa em que possam fundamentar já estão a dizer que não se vai passar nada, a isso chamo ou pessimismo, futurologia e em último caso e embora pareça estranho um pouco de "inveja" por nunca se passar nada nos sítio onde vivem! Mas certamente e não é preciso ser pessimista aqui em Bragança de certeza que sentirei alguma mudança em relação ao tempo que se tem verificado, ou será que não?


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 20:17)

Snifa disse:


> Acho que não se trata de "pessimismo"...mas sim realismo , de que serve criar ilusões quando sabemos que as possibilidades de um determinado acontecimento são remotas? É que depois a desilusão é maior...claro que é bom sonhar e eu também sonho com um mês de março bem activo meteorológicamente falando.. e com a chuva e outros parâmetros meteorológicos bem distribuidos pelo país, mas os modelos começam a mostrar o contrário...e já se sabe como é nas nossas latitudes....é mais provável termos AA do que depressões , frentes, ventos, neve...
> 
> há que encarar a realidade , mas claro, nunca deixando de sonhar



Também se pode encarar como realismo, mas acredita que por vezes é MESMO PESSIMISMO no seu estado mais puro. Uma coisa é os modelos mostrarem as mudanças, outra coisa é serem as pessoas a ver as mudanças onde elas não existem.



ferreira5 disse:


> sim, mas t*emos que admitir que existem membros que mesmo antes de haver qualquer coisa em que possam fundamentar já estão a dizer que não se vai passar nada*, a isso chamo ou pessimismo, futurologia e em último caso e embora pareça estranho um pouco de "inveja" por nunca se passar nada nos sítio onde vivem! Mas certamente e não é preciso ser pessimista aqui em Bragança de certeza que sentirei alguma mudança em relação ao tempo que se tem verificado, ou será que não?



Concordo PLENAMENTE contigo.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2009 às 20:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Então não é que a futurologia algarvia deu resultado   está-se tudo a esfumar, só nos resta o ligeiro fresquinho que irá fazer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em que é que te fundamentas para classificar um e outro modelo?
O ECMWF acerta sempre?O GFS erra sempre?


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 20:18)

Snifa disse:


> há que encarar a realidade , mas claro, nunca deixando de sonhar



Para já não me parece que seja um sonho: do lado dos modelos a defender a tal entrada fria, para além do GME, que já postei, temos ainda o Nogaps e o UKMO. Convenhamos que o equilibrio é maior do que infelizmente ontem com o Sporting


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 20:31)

ferreira5 disse:


> Em que é que te fundamentas para classificar um e outro modelo?
> O ECMWF acerta sempre?O GFS erra sempre?



Normalmente o ECM costuma acertar mais que o GFS, visto que é um modelo Europeu.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2009 às 22:35)

Só desistirei de acreditar quando deixar de ver os "tracinhos" brancos em cima de Bragança!


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 22:44)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só desistirei de acreditar quando deixar de ver os "tracinhos" brancos em cima de Bragança!









Já acreditas?


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 22:47)

O GFS nesta run das 18z continua a adiar (ou a eliminar) a entrada fria nor-noroeste.
Em compensação, a actual borrasca que se regista na Madeira virá por aí acima para nos alegrar entretanto


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 22:49)

A precipitação é tão escassa, que é necessário uma lupa para a ver  nada que não esperasse, talvez venha a ter 1/2 mm, mais que isso não acredito.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2009 às 22:51)

Lightning disse:


> Já acreditas?


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> A precipitação é tão escassa, que é necessário uma lupa para a ver  nada que não esperasse, talvez venha a ter 1/2 mm, mais que isso não acredito.



Nada mau 1/2 mm...isso é que é optimismo!


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> A precipitação é tão escassa, que é necessário uma lupa para a ver  nada que não esperasse, talvez venha a ter 1/2 mm, mais que isso não acredito.



Achas que vai ficar toda pela Madeira e Canárias?


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> A precipitação é tão escassa, que é necessário uma lupa para a ver   nada que não esperasse, talvez venha a ter 1/2 mm, mais que isso não acredito.








Melhor assim?

Já era de esperar que a borrasca subisse e viesse atingir-nos, os modelos já mostravam isso há algum tempo.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 22:57)

Veterano disse:


> Achas que vai ficar toda pela Madeira e Canárias?



Sim, porque pelo que vejo, metade da precipitação prevista está a ser modelada com base na convectividade, isto é, no pós-frontal microscópico 

A única coisa que trará alguma coisa será a frente, porque de resto, só com muitaaaa sorteeeee...e muitas zonas nem terão nada, ficará tudo no litoral.


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2009 às 22:57)

Se há umas horas havia unanimidade nos modelos, hoje é exactamente o oposto. Não há um modelo coincidente com outro. Portanto qualquer vaticínio é um tiro no escuro. Creio que amanhã ao acordarmos teremos mais surpresas.


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 23:06)

David sf disse:


> Se há umas horas havia unanimidade nos modelos, hoje é exactamente o oposto. Não há um modelo coincidente com outro. Portanto qualquer vaticínio é um tiro no escuro. Creio que amanhã ao acordarmos teremos mais surpresas.



O nosso IM na sua previsão a 10 dias aponta chuva de diversa intensidade para todo o país, a partir de domingo. Os espanhóis também seguem pelo mesmo diapasão.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Fev 2009 às 23:12)

Estive a consultar as previsões do GFS e ECMWF são exactamente iguais e isso é mau .. muito mau !!

Como já li em posts anteriores a culpa deve ser dos algarvios e já agora do Mário Barros que já entrou para o clube dos pessimistas!!

Segundo alguns membros pois neste Forum quem não for sonhador é pessimista !!

Não me parece que seja esse o caso .. pois somos é mais realistas, pois com o fortalecimento do AA novamente este tende a empurrar cada vez mais essa forte depressão, e como tal ela afasta-se de nós !!

Ora bem como havia dito anteriormente noutros posts o AA iria manter-se sempre na mesma posição como havia dito anteriormente, e voltaria em força após o fim de semana ... Devo ser bruxo  ou futurista  ou pessimista


----------



## Aurélio (26 Fev 2009 às 23:17)

Olha o IM tirou toda a chuva para Faro nos proximos 10 dias e com uma probabilidade de 46% de precipitação para Domingo, mas nem o sinal da nuvem com chuva se atraveram a colocar !!


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 23:18)

Se calhar os posts sobre o tema pessimistas versus optimistas deveriam ser colocados no tópico FUTEBOL


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 23:20)

Veterano disse:


> Se calhar os posts sobre o tema pessimistas versus optimistas deveriam ser colocados no tópico FUTEBOL



Isto não se trata de uma batalha entre optimistas e pessimistas, é mais uma batalha realista contra sonhadores, ou então anticiclone e depressões


----------



## psm (26 Fev 2009 às 23:20)

O que não comprendo em vocês é o dar credito a uma saida das (18)


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 23:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isto não se trata de uma batalha entre optimistas e pessimistas, é mais uma batalha realista contra sonhadores, ou então anticiclone e depressões



Não uses o termo batalha, Mário, aqui somos todos amigos


----------



## Aurélio (26 Fev 2009 às 23:24)

psm disse:


> O que não comprendo em vocês é o dar credito a uma saida das (18)



Tem tanto credito que é igual ás outras runs do ECMWF (0 e 12) e GFS (0,6,12) .. com muitas poucas diferenças !!


----------



## psm (26 Fev 2009 às 23:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Tem tanto credito que é igual ás outras runs do ECMWF (0 e 12) e GFS (0,6,12) .. com muitas poucas diferenças !!





Pois, mas há alguns aqui que sonham.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 23:26)

Veterano disse:


> Não uses o termo batalha, Mário, aqui somos todos amigos



Eu sei  se não já não faria parte desta casa.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Fev 2009 às 23:30)

psm disse:


> Pois, mas há alguns aqui que sonham.



E eu sou um deles ... 
Boa Noite ... vou dormir e sonhar


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2009 às 23:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, porque pelo que vejo, metade da precipitação prevista está a ser modelada com base na convectividade, isto é, no pós-frontal microscópico
> 
> A única coisa que trará alguma coisa será a frente, porque de resto, só com muitaaaa sorteeeee...e muitas zonas nem terão nada, ficará tudo no litoral.



Ora nem mais! 

Acho que esse será o cenário mais provável, e para que não me acusem de futurologista ou coisa do género , quando concordo com o Mário, baseio-me no comportamento típico deste tipo de instabilidade aqui por estas zonas alentejanas junto à fronteira. Pois embora aqui se discuta a previsão do tempo e modelos, há que saber fazê-lo, olhando para os painéis sem esquecer o comportamento e as dinâmicas próprias de cada região.

Este painel é verdadeiramente assustador! Um AA com 1040 a bloquear tudo o que se aproxime de nós! 







Eu não dou muito crédito às saídas das 18h, no entanto...


----------



## olheiro (26 Fev 2009 às 23:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, porque pelo que vejo, metade da precipitação prevista está a ser modelada com base na convectividade, isto é, no pós-frontal microscópico
> 
> A única coisa que trará alguma coisa será a frente, porque de resto, só com muitaaaa sorteeeee...e muitas zonas nem terão nada, ficará tudo no litoral.




Eu já não sei qual é, de facto, a tendência das ponderações que o jovem Mário Barros vai fazendo sobre  as previsões meteorológicas que por aqui se vão projectando. Admito que ande a desempenhar o papel de Cardeal-Diabo.... Umas vezes com o dilúvio.....outras vezes com a secura absoluta.

Já o vi ao lado do catastrofismo absoluto (em tempos idos mas recentes), com recomendações aos incautos para se precaverem com sacos de sal e pás contra a neve acumulada às "pazadas", como agora o vejo em santa comunhão com o prolongamento do AA por tempo indeterminado, depois de andar há muitos dias a anunciar a sua remissão  para os confins de algures....

Reconheço-lhe qualidades que o poderão perfilar com um dos jovens sábios deste Fórum. Mas, com algum sizo nas suas proeficiências...e alguma contenção na sua atracção pelo simplismo. Qualquer dia não haverá poesia que o redima...

Em nota de rodapé: : Poderei julgar saber o que é um abrigo anti-nortadas....mas um abrigo anti guarda-sóis....o que será?


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2009 às 23:39)

Calma, está tudo muito nervoso, deve ser da falta de acontecimentos meteorológicos de relevo. Isto é um tópico de análise de modelos, e a verdade é que há umas horas todos eles davam um acontecimento importante para a semana que vem. Por isso ninguém foi sonhador, estava lá. Se se gastam rios de dinheiro com modelos é porque devem servir para alguma coisa e não foi uma previsão mirabolante do segundo painel. De qualquer modo acho que a situação que o GFS está a apontar nem é a pior. Vejam o NOGAPS.


----------



## Brigantia (26 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

Ao ler as últimas páginas deste tópico pergunto-me se é o tópico do *Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos *

Está tudo muito baralhado, mas enquanto alguns modelos começam a deslocar a depressão mais para leste outros ainda a mostram em cima da PI.






Nada como esperar por amanhã para ver se os modelos se aproximam uns dos outros.


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

actioman disse:


> Este painel é verdadeiramente assustador! Um AA com 1040 a bloquear tudo o que se aproxime de nós!



Mas repara como passados uns dias ele emagreceu...






Quero dizer com isto que os modelos parecem baratas tontas e amanhã se calhar tudo vai ser diferente. Boa noite


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

100% certo são os aguaceiros no fim de semana em especial no Domingo e que podem ter trovoada alguns desses aguaceiros...Quanto ao que vem para a semana pois com um AA tão potente relativamente perto de Portugal é difícil vir alguma coisa sem antes ser empurrada para Este, afinal os pessimistas ponderam ter razão!! tanta força fizeram para que viesse o AA que ele fez logo a vontade   parece macumba  começo a ficar com medo


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2009 às 23:45)

olheiro disse:


> Eu já não sei qual é, de facto, a tendência das ponderações que o jovem Mário Barros vai fazendo sobre  as previsões meteorológicas que por aqui se vão projectando. Admito que ande a desempenhar o papel de Cardeal-Diabo.... Umas vezes com o dilúvio.....outras vezes com a secura absoluta.
> 
> Já o vi ao lado do catastrofismo absoluto (em tempos idos mas recentes), com recomendações aos incautos para se precaverem com sacos de sal e pás contra a neve acumulada às "pazadas", como agora o vejo em santa comunhão com o prolongamento do AA por tempo indeterminado, depois de andar há muitos dias a anunciar a sua remissão  para os confins de algures....
> 
> ...



Só tu olheiro, aquilo que disses-te não é mentira nenhuma pois eu ando consoante o tempo e as suas mudanças  eu não sou ninguém sou um membro como outro qualquer.

Bom, um abrigo anti guarda-sóis será algo que ainda se terá que improvisar, ou pelo menos aperfeiçoar, mas um tapavento, aquelas "paredes" que o pessoal poe há volta da toalha para não comer areia na praia, pode já salvar de um guarda sol.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2009 às 23:45)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49606


Para quem não sabe fica a cerca de 30 Km de Bragança.


----------



## thunderboy (26 Fev 2009 às 23:48)

Só para animar


----------



## Brigantia (27 Fev 2009 às 00:16)

ferreira5 disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49606
> 
> 
> Para quem não sabe fica a cerca de 30 Km de Bragança.



Essa previsão está completamente desatualizada e deverá ser corrigida amanã de manhã. Foi feita com base na saída 12Z do ECM de ontem...


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2009 às 00:26)

Vamos todos soprar para ver se o AA se vai embora


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Fev 2009 às 01:31)

Brigantia disse:


> Ao ler as últimas páginas deste tópico pergunto-me se é o tópico do *Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos ...*


*

Pois é.  Como não sou profeta nem  futurologista, nem optimista,muito menos  pessimista, assim fica difícil a minha participação.
Mas como o  comum dos mortais , eu tive um sonho (sim, sou sonhador) :
-que este  forum , sobretudo nesta vertente (tópico) continuará a evoluir paulatinamente  e caminhará naturalmente para  um tópico de Seguimento,Previsão do Tempo e Modelos exclusivamente e de excelência.
Perdoem-me este off...
...
Mas também digo que ,quem souber fazer a triagem,
quem souber peneirar no que aqui ,apesar de tudo , já foi dito hoje, estará  seguramente bem informado sobre a evolução do tempo nos próximos dias.
e é fácil fazê-lo...
Não o será , neste contexto  prevê-lo:
-Desde logo a precipitação prevista para final de sábado/domingo.
Quanta? E onde?
Permanecem muitas dúvidas.
Depois, para a semana que vem ,onde se desenrolará a  luta titânica entre os 1040 hPa açorianos e os very british 960 hPa?
Uns poucos graus de longitude (e latitude) no seu posicionamento farão toda a diferença para nós( já aqui foi dito).
Depois ,ainda lá mais para a frente, quem espreita de novo, sem ameaças ao redor, quem será?
Ui,o  que tanto  aqui já foi , e é dito .
Pois é : volto a referir: Nesta nossa latitude/longitude/exposição oceânica a Oeste, o normal é o tempo Anticiclónico.Às vezes há excepções.
Esperemos que ainda haja condições para uns dias fora da matriz climática.Pelo menos , algo...
É a nossa sina:- Tudo o que venha à rede, ......*


----------



## psm (27 Fev 2009 às 08:24)

Aproveitem a oferta que o ECMWF está a fazer da a saida das (00) .


http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...cloud!pop!od!oper!w_clouds!2009022700!!!step/


----------

